# Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund



## Nordlicht (3. November 2005)

OK, genug gebrabbelt.
Der Wetterbericht sagt 3bft aus Nord-Ost wir treffen uns wie geplant um 6.00 Uhr im Sund 
Zum Treffen gehts hier:
Wenn ihr über die Sundbrücke gefahren seit ERSTE ABFAHRT Richtung AVENDORF nehmen. dann durch AVENDORF durch und Richtung FEHMARN-SUND fahren. dort im Ort (er ist sehr klein) gibt es einen LANGGEZOGENEN SANDPARKPLATZ DIREKT AM WASSER. Dort treffen wir uns.
Für evtl. noch aufkommende Fragen hier meine Nummer: 01718039752

Wer will kommt danach zum Grillen nach Großenbrode.

Wegbeschreibung zum Grillen:
ab Abfahrt von der Schnellstrasse (BAB?) Grossenbrode (erste Abfahrt von Fehmarn aus,erste nach Heiligenhafen) :
- Als erstes nach Grobro reinfahren .... wenn links (nach ca. 1 KM von der Abfahrt) die Sparkasse auftaucht dahinter links abbiegen.
- immer geradeaus (ca. 700 Meter) bis auf der rechten Seite das freie,unbebaute Feld auftaucht,dahinter gleich rechts
- nach ca. 300 Meter geradeaus erste Möglichkeit rechts ,noch 100 Meter und rechts hinter der letzten Bootshalle liegen die Ferienhäuser (geradeaus wäre der Wohnmobilhafen und links das BTC)



Bisher  haben diese Leutchen Interese am Treffen:

Nordlicht / Drillingshase GFK, 5m, 10ps 
Ulrich Horst GFK, 5,60m, 50ps
Schütti / Carsten Schlauch, 3m, 2ps
gpsjunkie 4,10m Schlauch, 6ps
Freelander evtl. mit Sylverpasi GFK, 4,05m, 15ps
addy123 / Sohn und Olidi GFK, 4,25m, 39,99ps
Acki evtl. mit Boot
Skorpion mit Freund und Boot
Stokker Schlauch, 3,80m, 4,5ps
wuggi 4,30m, 0ps ??
Dorsch-Schnappi GFK, 4,08m, 30ps
Thobi Alu, 4m, 5ps
Jan77 Schlauch, 3,80, 10ps 
Forellenhunter Schlauch, 4m, 15ps
Torsk RD Schlauch, 3,05m, 4ps
Nordangler Alu 4,20 Meter, 8pS 
detlevb Schlauch
hugo ?, 4,20m
JosiHHca. 2,90m, 3,9 PS
C-H Bremen mit Frau & Schlauch, 3,10 m, 5ps
Mirco mit Freund 3,4 m Schlauch, 5ps
Carptigers 3m schlauch, 5ps
aal-matti  2,60m, Schlauch 4ps


*@ all*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67925


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich noch die Frage was wir machen wenn wir zu starken Wind oder Weltuntergang haben |kopfkrat


bei zu starken Wind auf ne windabgelegene Seite wechseln .... 
Bei Weltuntergang Schöpfeimer einpacken ! :m
Ich bin am Start (sofern es denn bei mir passt) mit meinem "Mini-Zwergi" ....


----------



## Jan77 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

INTERESSE hiermit bekundet, meine Wurst hat 3,80 meter und 10Ps am Spiegel, also auch wat für´s schnellfahren


----------



## bengt (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

starkes interesse ja,
aber noch keine feste zusage möglich,
da ev, NORGE zu dem termin


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Starkes Interesse auch meinerseits, wobei ich/wir noch keine feste Zusagen geben können. Mein Bruder (Freelander) hat ein 4,05m Therri-Boot mit 15 PS. Ist das auch noch genehmigt???


----------



## Stokker (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich geh schon mal zur Garage und staube mein Boot ab....und das Bier stelle ich kalt , Wattis bestelle ich, die Rute wird gewienert, die Wobbler neu lackiert , neue Spinner bestellt,Buttlöffel gebastelt,Akku laden,Aldi plündern,Mutti bügeln,Kohle scheffeln,Urlaub einreichen,und und und ...,

Ich habe das unbestimmte Gefühl , dass ich unbedingt mal wieder raus muss....:g :g :g


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin,
Interesse: JA !!!!
Boot: GFK 4,08 x 1,60m
(ist ganz schön klein, auch wenn da 30 PS hinterhängen)
Grillen und Bier: JA !!!
Angeln: JA !!!!!!!

Der Wind sollte bei  max. 2-3 Bft. liegen, ansonsten wäre ein U-Boot besser.
Der Termin ist auf jeden Fall im Kalender vorgemerkt.

Ich freue mich auf Euch!


----------



## Nordlicht (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ all
ich werde erstmal alle in der liste aufnehmen die interesse haben....absagen werden noch genug.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also Leute, ich habe mal schnell in meinem Kalender nachgesehen und das wäre das Wochenende nach Ostern. Das könnte klappen. Ich sach mal leise zu. Wollte um diese Zeit ja sowieso hoch fahren.#6 

Mein Schlauchi kommt natürlich mit!!!  Besser, es ist schon oben. Gott sei dank!!!!:q


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, schliesse ich mich an. Werde dann vom 22.04.-30.04. auf der Insel Urlaub machen. 
Boot ist ein 4 Meter Schlauchi mit 15 PS.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Freelander (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo!
Ich werde mir den Termin *fett* in den Kalender eintragen,habe ein 4,05mx1,65 Terhi- Boot mit 15 Ps.
Wenn alles klappt sind wir dabei.
Ich und Sylverpasi.
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Mutti bügeln,



|kopfkrat ... was soll ich den davon nur halten ...|kopfkrat .... #c


----------



## Nordlicht (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

so, liste wieder erneuert #6 

@ Drillingshase
wurde auch zeit #6


----------



## Stokker (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Steht da echt " Mutti bügeln" ?
Natürlich muss es heissen " Mutti in Ruhe bügeln lassen während ich mich abseile ":q


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Steht da echt " Mutti bügeln" ?
> Natürlich muss es heissen " Mutti in Ruhe bügeln lassen während ich mich abseile ":q



ahhhh .... das versteh ich doch nun ....   :q:q:q 

auf das wir schön die Dorsche spinnern gehen !


----------



## Schütti (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Nordi,

du hast mich ja bereits in deine Liste mit aufgenommen.
Sehr brav von dir #6 . Ich merke langsam das ich dich doch gut erzogen habe   .




Du bist natürlich auch dabei, jooo joooo |rolleyes .

Wie es bei mir im Oktober gelaufen ist könnt ihr hier lesen: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62528

Wie bereits angekündigt werde ich vom 28sten April bis zum 2ten Mai 2006
auf Fehmarn sein.

Mal sehen wer noch so kommt.

Ich freu´mich auf jeden Fall schon.


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Klar besteht interesse! :q 3,00 Meter Schlaubo mit gnadenlosen 4HP!


----------



## Schütti (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Sind ja gerade alle online, manomann.

Mensch, habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als so dusselige Angeltermine für Fehmarn festzulegen  |rolleyes   .

Euer Schütti


----------



## Stokker (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Schütti, ich vermute das wird  `ne Flotte geben ,von der sich der Dorschbestand um Fehmarn lange nicht erholen wird...


----------



## Stokker (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich schon


----------



## Stokker (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich wüsste da schon was anderes, nur , ob das besser ist, dass ist die Frage ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Bis jetzt 17 Leute!! Respekt!!#6 

Wenn alle kommen und bis dahin fließt ja noch viel Wasser durch den Sund, dann ist das vieleicht neuer Rekord. Ich würde einige Sportliche Events durchführen.  
Zum Beispiel: -Schnellsterschlauchbootzusammenbauer(nur für Schlauchis)
                  - Schnellsterbootzuwasserlasser(Nur für GFK)

Da gibt es einiges, was man machen kann!!!

@Nordlicht: Da du ja vom Bürgerbüro bist und du diese Aktion zu verantworten hast, würde ich mal wegen Sponsorengelder fragen!! Da muß doch was drin sein?? Schließlich kümmerst du dich auch um den Umsatz auf der Insel. (Essen, Getränke, Zubehör usw.)|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlicht (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

wird doch schon alles gesponsort, wasser, strand und evtl. auch fisch |rolleyes 
watt willste denn noch


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> wird doch schon alles gesponsort, wasser, strand und evtl. auch fisch |rolleyes
> watt willste denn noch


 
Jetzt wird mir einiges klarer. Als ich am Sonntag über die Brücke gefahren bin, da habe ich schon links und rechts am Ende vom Sund die Fischindensundtreiberflotte gesehen, man muß Fehmarn Geld haben.|kopfkrat 
Mach mal schon das Wetter mit klar. Gerne Nord 3bft, Nord/West 3bft wäre auch noch gut. Aber du machst das schon!!! Bist ja von da!!:g


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Na wenn da echt alle kommen, dann wird das ein Mordevent..... Das wird TV und Zeitungsreif werden....


----------



## Nordlicht (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ihr seit ja mit den booten flexibler wie ich. wenn es mit dem wind nicht klappt und wir evtl. an einen anderen strand müssen dann muss ich eh den daumen hochhalten und hoffen das mich einer mitnimmt...abwarten.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit ja mit den booten flexibler wie ich. wenn es mit dem wind nicht klappt und wir evtl. an einen anderen strand müssen dann muss ich eh den daumen hochhalten und hoffen das mich einer mitnimmt...abwarten.


 
Ist doch wohl logisch wo du dann mitfährst wenn du auch was fangen willst!!#6 #6 |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlicht (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

dann ist es wohl logisch das ich nicht auf deine planken gehe :q 
bisher hast ja nur du gefangen wenn wir zusammen auf einem boot gesessen haben |krach: 

so...ende für heute|schlafen  
muss morgen früh in die grosse weite welt nach hamburg (wo liegt das eigentlich genau?).
hoffentlich ist die insel abends noch da wenn ich wiederkomme.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Südlich vom Nordpol!! GPS Daten???:q #h


----------



## Schütti (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hey Andy,

jetzt aber ab in´s Bettchen. Ich sehe das das kleine grüne Lämpchen bei dir noch leuchtet. Also, aus die Kiste sonst sag ich´s deinem Frauchen und dann |krach: |uhoh:   .

Muss jetzt auch abkneifen hier, bin morgen mit meinem Chef unterwegs :r :r :m .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute, ich habe mal schnell in meinem Kalender nachgesehen und das wäre das Wochenende nach Ostern. Das könnte klappen. Ich sach mal leise zu. Wollte um diese Zeit ja sowieso hoch fahren.


Um welches WE dreht es sich denn hier. Das WE nach Ostern wäre 22/23. und das letzte WE wäre 29./30.|kopfkrat 
Grüße
FH


----------



## thobi (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@all 
das geht ja gut ab hier!
wenn das so weiter geht an dem besagten WE dann kann doch eigendlich ueberhaubt nichts schief gehen.
so viele leutz die sich jetzt schon ein bein ausreissen vor freude darauf.
find ich echt super.
also,thobi kommt zu 90% auch.mit aluboot und leider nur 5 pese!
aber das klappt schon.
freu mich auf euch.
bis denne thobi


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo von Fehmarn
> Da es unter „Schütti und der Sund“ etwas untergeht eröffne ich hier mal den Trööt
> Fürs Kleinboot – treffen – im –  Fehmarn - Sund
> Geplant ist wie es der Name schon sagt ein treffen von kleinen Schlauch-, Alu-, Faltbooten usw. im Fehmarn – Sund........




Äääääähhhh ..... Öööööhhhh , darf bitte,bitte auch ?
Ich denk,alles unter 6 Meter (ohne Motor) sollte doch noch erlaubt sein,oder ???:q

Uli H.


----------



## thobi (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

moin noch mal @all
da hab ich doch gleich mal ne frage.
wenn hier so viele mit (grossen)booten kommen wollten,
bestaende vielleicht die moeglichkeit, 
gegen eine unkostenpauschale,bei jemanden mitzufahren?
ich muesste mir ein aluboot von meinem geraetehaendler leihen.der mir aber gestern noch nicht 100% zusagen konnte.
wenn also jemand bereit ist mit mir ne menge spass an board zu haben,dann schreibt mir mal ne PN.
bis denne thobi


----------



## sunny (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Um welches WE dreht es sich denn hier. Das WE nach Ostern wäre 22/23. und das letzte WE wäre 29./30.|kopfkrat
> Grüße
> FH



Es geht um das WE 29./30., bevor die Frage hier untergeht.


----------



## Nordangler (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wenn ich nicht in Norwegen bin, melde ich mich schon mal an. Das heißt, wenn ich Zeit habe.

Sven


----------



## addy123 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Jetzt muss ich mich hier doch mal wieder einklinken! Obwohl ich im Moment andere Sorgen habe.|uhoh: 
Also ich bin mit meinem Sohnemann zu 99% dabei. Bringe gerne mein Festrumpfbootche (4,25x2,05m) mit. Aber wie schon bei "Schütti und der Sund" erwähnt, kein Seeführerschein.
Dorschjaeger75 hat sich ja als Kapitän angeboten!? Habe aber keine Info in letzter Zeit von ihm.
Wäre schön, wenn er sich hier mal melden könnte. Ansonsten wäre ich immer noch auf einen Käptn angewiesen.
Gerne schliesse ich mich beim Thema Übernachtung (2 Personen) einer kleineren oder größeren Truppe an. Macht halt gemeinsam mehr Spass.
Mich interessiert noch, wie macht Ihr es mit dem Einfrieren?
Wäre evtl. noch ein Käptn verfügbar, falls sich Dorschjaeger75 nicht mehr meldet? Sende ihm heute noch eine PN, sodass ich/wir Bescheid wissen.

Als Termin für die Frühanreiser war übrigends Donnerstag der 27.04. und die Abreise der 2.05. gedacht.


----------



## HD4ever (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Äääääähhhh ..... Öööööhhhh , darf bitte,bitte auch ?
> Ich denk,alles unter 6 Meter (ohne Motor) sollte doch noch erlaubt sein,oder ???:q



klar !
du wirst unser Begleittender ! :m
und als ortskundiger hast du natürlich reichlich Tipps für die richtig guten Ecken preiszugeben !


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> klar !
> du wirst unser Begleittender ! :m
> und als ortskundiger hast du natürlich reichlich Tipps für die richtig guten Ecken preiszugeben !



Nix da Ortskundiger .... es sei denn,wir machen einen kleinen Ausflug hinter die Sagasbank |kopfkrat :q #6

Uli H.


----------



## HD4ever (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

kein Problem !
wegen unserer Untermotorisierung machen wir dann nen riesen Schleppverband .... :m ... du vorne dran und wir binden uns dann alle hinten an !
sieht bestimmt gut aus ... |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Schütti (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ sunny

Also, wenn wir beide nun noch mal rauswollen um auch Fische zu fangen, würde ich dir irgendwas zwischen dem 28sten April und dem 02ten Mai 2006 empfehlen #6 .

Zu der Zeit bin ich und wohl auch noch einige andere Kleinboot-Boardies auf Fehmarn |rolleyes .

Aber vielleicht sagst du ja:"Ach Schütti, hier sind soviele Boardies mit Booten, da such ich mir doch lieber eins mit mehr Komfort aus."

Aber ob die dann so gut fangen wie wir neulich im Sund |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  :m :m .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wo wäre dann eigentlich das Basislager?|kopfkrat  Oder Treffpunkt oder irgendsowas?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Stokker (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				 dann muss ich eh den daumen hochhalten und hoffen das mich einer mitnimmt...abwarten.[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Klar, Andi, als Echolot hast du in meiner Jolle immer einen Platz...:m


----------



## vazzquezz (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn-Sund ... klingt höchst verlockend ... #6 

Ich meld mich und meine 3,10m-5PS-Schlauchwurst hiermit an ...

vazzquezz #h


----------



## Schütti (5. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Nordlichtchen

Ich glaub´ jetzt musst du mal langsam deine Liste erweitern #6 .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (5. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ich denke treffpunkt wird der sund zwischen beelitz-werft und camping miramar.
dort gibt es parkplätze und vom parkplatzt zum wasser sind es 20 meter.

@ vazzquezz
gesehen und in liste aufgenommen #6


----------



## Nordlicht (5. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ all
sollte das treffen wegen der windrichtung im sund nicht möglich sein müssen die leute mit den booten die nicht so flexibel sind sich natürlich selber was einfallen lassen !!!
an den der westküste gibt es z.b keine slippe !!!!
kleine gfk-boote könnten wir sicher mit 4-6mann ins wasser tragen, was mit meinem boot z.b. unmöglich währe
ich würde mich dann bei Drillingshase mit ins boot setzen.

@ Sunny
boot vorhanden oder mitfahrer ?

@ Stokker
danke fürs angebot aber bei karsten brauche ich nicht arbeiten :q 

hier die aktuelle liste:

Nordlicht GFK, 5m, 10ps  
Schütti  Schlauch, 3m, 2ps
HD4ever GFK, ?m, ps?
addy123 GFK, 4,25m, 30ps
Stokker Falt, 4m, E-Mot
Thobi Alu, 4m, 5ps
Jan77 Schlauch, 3,80, 10ps 
Freelander evtl. GFK, 4,05m, 15ps 
Sylverpasi evtl. (mit Freelander)
Dorsch-Schnappi  GFK, 4,08m, 30ps
Drillingshase Schlauch, 3,80m, 4ps
Forellenhunter Schlauch, 4m, 15ps
Torsk RD Schlauch, 3m, ?ps
vazzquezz Schlauch, 3,10m, 5ps
Ulrich Horst GFK
Nordangler Alu 4,20 Meter, 8pS  
bengt evtl. GFK, 4.60m, 40pS
Dieter 1944 GFK,4,25m  10 PS 
Der Glücklose Gfk 4,20 mit 6Ps
detlevb Schlauch
Sunny evtl.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (5. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> ich würde mich dann bei Drillingshase mit ins boot setzen.


 
Davon gehe ich aber ganz stark aus!!! Sonst gibt es beim Bürgermeister ne Beschwerde!!#6


----------



## DanyS73 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wünsche allen viel Spaß und Petri beim Boots.- und Kutterangeln vor Fehmarn! In Gedanken bin ich bei Euch!!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (5. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> @ Sunny, Nordangler, bengt, Dieter1944, Ulrich Horst
> boot vorhanden oder mitfahrer ?
> ...



Bei mir : Vorhanden .... aber "leider" auch nich tragbar. :c
Von daher würde ein starker Ost oder Südostwind mich wohl zur Absage 
zwingen (fester Liegeplatz in Grobro)

Uli H.


----------



## bengt (5. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sunny, Nordangler, bengt, Dieter1944, Ulrich Horst
> boot vorhanden oder mitfahrer ?



GFK, ca. 4.60m, 40PS

wenn ich komme, 1 platz im angebot...


----------



## Freelander (6. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi Leute!

Steht das Wochenende denn jetzt 100%ig fest?#c 
Müßte ich schon genau wissen,wegen der Urlaubsplanung fürs nächste Jahr,damit ich das gleich regeln kann.
Dann wird aus dem "eventuell",ein ganz sicheres mitfahren.
Habe gestern mein Boot,zum ersten mal,mit dem neuen Motor und selbst eingebauten Steuerstand auf der Ostsee getestet.#6 
Läuft super,kann also losgehen,das Event auf Fehmarn.
Gruß
Freelander#h


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Andy
"" @ Sunny, Nordangler, bengt, Dieter1944, Ulrich Horst
 boot vorhanden oder mitfahrer ?""

Ich habe ein Ryds 425 R mit 10 PS auf Trailer und kann noch eine Person mitnehmen.
Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass ich nicht gerade noch an dem Wochende in Norwegen bin. Das wird sich in nächster Zeit zeigen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke treffpunkt wird der sund zwischen beelitz-werft und camping miramar.
> dort gibt es parkplätze und vom parkplatzt zum wasser sind es 20 meter.


Das passt gut, werde 1 Woche auf Miramar sein. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Der_Glücklose (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi #h 

find ich eine Klasse Idee #6 

Auch wenn es jetzt noch recht lang bis Mai ist sag ich mal wenn alles klappt bin ich dabei.

Gfk 4,20 mit 6Ps


----------



## Nordangler (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich melde mich einmal an. Ob es dann terminlich passt, wird sich ja herrausstellen.
Im Handgepäck: Ein Aluboot 4,20 Meter lang und 8 PS Außenborder
1 Person könnte mitfahren.


Sven


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

cooool !  #6
18 Boote bisher ....  |bla: .... das wird ja was werden wenn das tatsächlich losgeht !!!!   #6


----------



## Nordlicht (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

so, liste ist wieder aktuell.

@ Nordangler
also fakt ist das an diesem termin eh div. boardis auf der insel sind und platzen kann der termin immer noch auf grund schlechter wetterverhältnisse.
da steckt keiner drin.
ich bin eh hier, schütti und drillingshase wohl auch zu 99 %
der rest #c


----------



## Nordangler (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wenn der Termin passt, bin ich mit dabei. Schlafen kann ich in meinem Van.

Wenn ich mein Terminkalender zücke für nächstes Jahr, da klatscht mir echt der Hoden zu Boden. Angeltermin über Angeltermin.
Denke einmal, werde bald ne Scheidung am Halse habe bei meinen Angelterminen. 
Oder ich bewichtige sie mit nem gesponsorten Türkeiurlaub. ;-)

Sven


----------



## Nordlicht (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Nordangler
fragt sich was billiger wir scheidung oder urlaub |kopfkrat  :q 

@ HD
wenn es zum schluss 10 boote werden können wir doch schon glücklich sein...alles drüber währe dann super :g 

@ Drillingshase
danke für deine pm, kannte den link aber´bereits seit kurzem.
funzt bei mir aber nicht :r


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ja sehen wir dann !
nen fester Termin ist ja schon mal gut - aber kommt bei einigen bestimmt wieder kurzfristig was dazwischen ....
hoffe nicht wieder bei mir ... |uhoh:  |rolleyes
ist ja schon aber gut zu sehen wer da so alles Interesse hat ... so kann man auch mal kurzfristig ein paar boardies kontaktieren wenn es mal an die frische Ostseeluft gehen soll !!!


----------



## addy123 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Termin passt, bin ich mit dabei. Schlafen kann ich in meinem Van.
> 
> Wenn ich mein Terminkalender zücke für nächstes Jahr, *da klatscht mir echt der Hoden zu Boden*. Angeltermin über Angeltermin.
> Denke einmal, werde bald ne Scheidung am Halse habe bei meinen Angelterminen.
> ...


 
HALLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!#4 
|laola:

 |jump: 
Das ist ja wohl schon echt "BOARDFERKEL-VERDÄCHTIG"!!!

Ihr Mods, da muss ich aber mal petzen!

Was soll ich nur von unserem "Nordangler" halten???#d |peinlich


----------



## Nordlicht (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

http://[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img241.*ih.us/img241/2636/boot2yc.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

ich bin auf jeden fall hier und werde dann schon mal die fische zusammen treiben...oder vorher wegfangen


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> HALLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!#4
> |laola:
> 
> |jump:
> ...



Offensichtlich ist bei einigen Boardies auf der " Kuddertour 2005 " das gute Benehmen über Bord gegangen. In Dem Thread geht es richtig ferkelig zu:q :q :q

@ Nordlicht

schriev mie mann opp, ick komm door mit mien " Gummiwurst "  vorbie, kün ober kenen mer mitnehm...


----------



## Stokker (8. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

10 Boote ???
Das werden dann soviele das du trockenen Fusses von der Belitzwerft nach Grossenbrode kommst, wenn du drüber steigst....


----------



## HD4ever (8. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

genau !!! :m
reservier schon mal ne parking area für meinen Kombi + Bootstrailer ... |supergri
nich das ich dann bei *dem* Andrang 17 km weit weg parken muß ...  |kopfkrat


----------



## Stokker (8. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Tolle Jolle hat der Andy. Zwergi, wat putzig.
Mein Boot heisst Dödel. Wenn ich dran reibe wird`s länger...


----------



## sunny (8. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> HALLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!#4
> |laola:
> 
> |jump:
> ...




Nu hört ma auf, mit nur einem Hoden ist er doch wohl genug bestraft. Oder|supergri ?


@Nordlicht

Ich bin "nur" Mitfahrer.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (8. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dran reibe wird`s länger...


 
Man Stokker: Hast du dein Boot mit Elefantenvo?haut tapiziert, oder warum wird das beim reiben größer???:g |kopfkrat


----------



## hugo (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

OK, ok .. bin auch dabei - scheint ja wohl lustig zu werden und mein "Fräulein" (4,20x1,65) braucht dann spätestens auch mal wieder wasser unterm kiel! 
gruss hugo


----------



## Nordlicht (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

OK, hier wieder die aktuelle liste:

Nordlicht GFK, 5m, 10ps 
Schütti Schlauch, 3m, 2ps
HD4ever GFK, ?m, ps?
addy123 GFK, 4,25m, 30ps
Stokker Falt, 4m, E-Mot
Thobi Alu, 4m, 5ps
Jan77 Schlauch, 3,80, 10ps 
Freelander evtl. GFK, 4,05m, 15ps 
Sylverpasi evtl. (mit Freelander)
Dorsch-Schnappi GFK, 4,08m, 30ps
Drillingshase Schlauch, 3,80m, 4ps
Forellenhunter Schlauch, 4m, 15ps
Torsk RD Schlauch, 3,05m, 4ps
vazzquezz Schlauch, 3,10m, 5ps
Ulrich Horst GFK
Nordangler Alu 4,20 Meter, 8pS 
bengt evtl. GFK, 4.60m, 40pS
Dieter 1944 GFK,4,25m 10 PS 
Der Glücklose Gfk 4,20 mit 6Ps
detlevb Schlauch
Sunny evtl. Mitfahrer
hugo ?, 4,20m

@ Schütti
keine fische gefangen heute, meine wathose hat mal wieder den geist aufgegeben und ich habe abgebrochen......:r


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Nordlicht gnadenlose direkt übersetzte 4 PS 

ach ja und 3,05 Meter bitte :q :q :q


----------



## Schütti (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Nordlicht

Das ist ja mal keine gute Nachricht . Aber sag´ mal was mach´s du denn immer mit deinen Wathosen |kopfkrat ??? Geist aufgegeben |kopfkrat .

Übrigens siehst du auf dem Bild mit Zwergi ziemlich zerknauscht aus, was hast du denn in der vorhergegangenen Nacht gemacht |uhoh:  .

Um nicht zu sagen Zwergi sieht besser aus als du :m .

Und mit den Fischen, warte einfach bis zum 1sten Mai 2006, dann zeig ich dir wieder welche :q :q .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @
> Und mit den Fischen, warte einfach bis zum 1sten Mai 2006, dann zeig ich dir wieder welche :q :q .



bisher hast du mir nur von gefangenen fischen erzählt..gesehen habe ich sie noch nie |kopfkrat 
das mit den fotos ist immer so eine sache...entweder am essen oder das "freundliche" norddeutsche gesicht #c 
zu watbüx gibts auch nur noch den hier #c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich mich hier doch mal wieder einklinken! Obwohl ich im Moment andere Sorgen habe.|uhoh:
> Also ich bin mit meinem Sohnemann zu 99% dabei. Bringe gerne mein Festrumpfbootche (4,25x2,05m) mit. Aber wie schon bei "Schütti und der Sund" erwähnt, kein Seeführerschein.
> Dorschjaeger75 hat sich ja als Kapitän angeboten!? Habe aber keine Info in letzter Zeit von ihm.
> Wäre schön, wenn er sich hier mal melden könnte. Ansonsten wäre ich immer noch auf einen Käptn angewiesen.
> ...


 
Moin Moin @all
Zuerst mal nen DICKES SORRY an addy das ich sooo lang auf meine Antwort hab warten lassen!!!!
Wie ja schon in dem anderen Trööt erwähnt bin ich SEHR GERN dabei!!!!
 Hab zwar kein Boot, aber zumindestens "die Pappe" mit der ich bei addy als Kaptain anheuern kann!!
 Das einzige Prob was ich bisher noch hab, ist der Termin!! Ich arbeite in leitender Position im Lebensmitteleinzelhandel eines "Global Player" Konzerns und da der 1.Mai 2006 auf einen Montag fällt, dürfte Samstag der 29.4 einer der umsatzstärksten Tage des Jahres werden!!! Ob ich da frei/Urlaub bekomme ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch mehr als fraglich!!! Aber sobald die Urlaubsplanung für 2006 abgeschlossen ist (erfahrungsgemäß wird das so mitte bis ende Januar der Fall sein) werde ich laut geben ob aus der VIELLEICHT Teilnahme eine FESTE Zusage wird!!! Ich hab den Termin auf jeden Fall fett in meinen Urlaubsantrag eingetragen und werde kämpfen wie ein Löwe das ich das Wochenende frei bekomme!!!!!
Also tragt mich erstmal mit einem VIELLEICHT als KAPITÄN in die Liste mit ein. Sobald ich näheres weiß, meld ich mich wieder!!!


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nordlicht gnadenlose direkt übersetzte 4 PS
> 
> ach ja und 3,05 Meter bitte :q :q :q


die toppe ich doch locker mit "riesigen" 3,*1*5 GFK m + 6 horsepowers ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> die toppe ich doch locker mit "riesigen" 3,*1*5 GFK m + 6 horsepowers ....



Hey das ist ja schon fast ne Jacht! 

Aber vergiss nicht mein Motor ist direkt übersetzt 
(kein Getriebe) wenn an dann Gas! :q :q


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hey das ist ja schon fast ne Jacht!



ich sag dir das !!!!  weiß gar nich wie ich den ganzen freien Platz immer so nutzen soll .....    |kopfkrat 
ok .... dann mußt mich halt schleppen wenn du schneller an den Dorschgründen bist #6


----------



## Stokker (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Mach`s wie ich. Füll den freien Platz einfach mit Dorsch auf....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> OK, hier wieder die aktuelle liste:
> ....
> 
> 
> ...


|clown: .... 5,60 und Fuffzig Pferde


----------



## Nordlicht (11. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ all
*!!! die aktuelle liste ist immer auf seite eins !!!*

@ Karsten
ich habe dich mal einfach mit auf mein boot gesetzt, sollte wir an eine windgeschützte seite fahren müssen ändere ich es in Drillingshase / Nordlicht schlauch 3,? m, 4ps #h

@ Stokker 
dann hast du ja nicht viel zum auffüllen :m


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Mach`s wie ich. Füll den freien Platz einfach mit Dorsch auf....




guter Plan !!!!! #6
hab heute grad die neue Rute bekommen die das ermöglichen soll !!!!   |bla:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (11. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Plattfische pilken, dass werde ich dann machen und mir das Boot vollstapeln. Passen mehr rein!! und man kann gut darauf stehen!!|rolleyes


----------



## Stokker (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht
Klar , mit deinen Tipps kein Problem.
Für `n Mund voll Fisch hat`s noch ( fast )immer gelangt.
Nächstes mal lässt du dann dein Wissen um die Geheimplätze rüberwachsen, damit ich auch mal `n Fisch fange und mir nicht nur die Küstenschauermärchen anhören muss. Von wegen: letzte Woche 30, davor soundsoviel und vorher sass ich mal bis zum Bauch im Fisch...
So Marke Tröööt Dorsch, Dorsch,Dorsch, Gelle ??

Ich glaub`dann geh `ich unter...#g:q


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Zwanzig Leute bis jetzt, ist ja der absolute Hammer. Ich glaub, da hat kaum ein Dorsch eine Chance, nicht gefangen zu werden. Hoffen wir mal, dass im Winter nicht allzuviele Fische gefangen werden, damit für uns noch welche übrig bleiben. :q 
Hätte übrigens auch noch Platz für einen Beifahrer (oder eine Beifahrerin:q )
Grüße
FH


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Stokker : Iss doch eigentlich ganz einfach : 2 Ruten mit Slide-Diver bestücken,Blinker ran und mit ca. 2 Knoten die Dorsche suchen. So findet man die die Dorsche recht schnell .... ach ja,dabei ist mir neulich wieder ein 80er im Mittelwasser eingstiegen (bei 13 Meter Wassertiefe) .... das "Singen" von Multis ist doch immer noch die schönste Musik.


----------



## Stokker (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Ulrich Horst
Klar, weiss ich doch. Ich muss doch mit Andi Nordmilch ähh.. Nordlicht ,frozzeln.

Ich bin ja ein alter Schleppangler. Nur das ich meistens Spinner schleppe. Aber bei 13 Meter treibe ich mich nicht rum, das ist mir für meine Galeere zu weit draussen.

So, so ,ein 80er also weniger im April ??
Na ja, dann haben die 78 er noch Zeit zuzulegen.

Das mit der Musik kann ich nur bestätigen,das ist eine irrer Sound wenn der Dorsch die Schnur spannt .

Kann ich jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen...


----------



## addy123 (13. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Dorschjaeger75
Ich habe soeben ein Haus 70m² in Fehmarnsund klar gemacht, 10 Schritte bis ans Wasser mit anglergerechter Ausstattung.
Da hat mein Frauchen auch gleich ja gesagt, zumal wir dann im August dort gleich noch eine Woche gebucht haben. Nur auf dem Boot werden es weiterhin mit Dir 3 Personen bleiben.
Da das Haus für 4 Personen ist, kann ich Dir anbieten, bei uns gleich mit einzuziehen.
Mach, dass Du Urlaub kriegst, PRIVAT GEHT VOR KATASTROPHE!!!

@ALL
Das wird bestimmt Klasse!!! Bin jetzt schon heiß!

@Nordlicht
Sende doch schon mal ein paar Stoßgebete an Petrus:q .
(Übrigends, an meinem Bootche sind 40PS, auf solchen Kleinigkeiten lege ich schon Wert)


----------



## Schütti (13. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ addy

Schön das du dabei bist #6 . Und damit es nicht so langweilig wird nächstes Jahr, werde ich mit der Familie gleich 4 Wochen später (also die ersten beiden Juniwochen) meinen Sommerurlaub (2 Wochen) dort oben verbringen.

@ Nordlicht

Hast du geeeellllleeesen, ich komme für 2 Woooochen, da besorg dir mal ´ne ganze Menge Ohrenstopfen, von wegen Fragen und so |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla::q .


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (13. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nordlicht
> 
> Hast du geeeellllleeesen, ich komme für 2 Woooochen, da besorg dir mal ´ne ganze Menge Ohrenstopfen, von wegen Fragen und so |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla::q .
> 
> ...


 

Der Ärmste!!! Das kannst du ihm nicht zumuten!!!  Wo is der denn überhaupt?? Ich habe gehört, er hat heute Morgen abgelegt und noch nicht wieder an Land??? Der alte Mann und das Meer!#6


----------



## Schütti (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich hoffe wir müssen keine Suchaktion starten  .

Er war schon sehr verzweifelt das er einige Tage nicht rausgekommen ist, wegen des sch... Südwindes um die 5-6 |evil: .

Aber als alter Seehase denke ich, dass er weiss was er tun.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Stokker (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Das geht uns doch genauso oder ? Nur das bei uns immer ein paar hundert Tage dazwischen liegen,   zwischen  den " rauskommen"
Und wenn dann noch Sche.... Nordwind herrscht dann ärgern wir uns tierisch.
Und freuen uns auf`s nächstemal.
Ich habe schon mal bei meiner Frau gebucht...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Dorschjaeger75
> Ich habe soeben ein Haus 70m² in Fehmarnsund klar gemacht,.....



Ich hab auch grad (vor zwei Stunden) eines klar gemacht ... 
Allerdings "nur" 55 QM und in Grossenbrode direkt am Anglerhafen.
Und nich gemietet,sondern gekauft ... #g#v:z

Also,falls jemand von euch noch nich weiss#c ,wohin mitte Familie im nächsten Urlaub.... |supergri|supergri


Uli H.


----------



## HD4ever (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch grad (vor zwei Stunden) eines klar gemacht ...
> Allerdings "nur" 55 QM und in Grossenbrode direkt am Anglerhafen.



das sollte doch für 5-6 Leute reichen für den besagten Termin !  
Glückwunsch zur neuen Immobilie ! :m


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Jörg : Danke für den Glückwunsch .....


----------



## addy123 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch grad (vor zwei Stunden) eines klar gemacht ...
> Allerdings "nur" 55 QM und in Grossenbrode direkt am Anglerhafen.
> Und nich gemietet,sondern gekauft ... #g#v:z
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ulrich Horst!

Haus ... 55m² ... auf Fehmarn ... Dein Eigentum !?!?!?!?

Soeben bist Du in den engsten Freundeskreis von mir aufgestiegen!:m  :l


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@addy : 

Nee,nich auf Fehmarn,sondern direkt davor in Grossenbrode (letzte Abfahrt vor der Brücke).
gugge hier :

http://www.wassersportzentrum.net/hafen_gross.jpg


.... vorne der Hafen,(inzwischen noch vergrössert,2 Slipspuren,grosser Slipsteg u.s.w.) fast ausschliesslich mit Booten von irgendwelchen Angelverrückten.
Dahinter die Landliegeplätze,dann der Parkplatz mit "Wohnmobilhafen" und dahinter dann das neue Feriendorf (auf dem Bild teilweise noch im Bau).
Und das Geniale : 
Zum Badestrand sind es auch nur ein paar Meter,2 Bistros befinden sich gleich um die Ecke (50 Meter),
im Hafen ist auch ein kleiner Angelladen,ein Bootsverleih,u.s.w. ...selbst eine Werkstatt
 für Bootsmotoren ist grad errichtet worden.

Hier mal der Link für den Hafen :
http://www.btc-grossenbrode.de/

Gruss

Uli


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Oh shit,dat das Bild so gross wird,wollt ich nich ... bekomm das aber nich anders hin... sorry.

uli


----------



## addy123 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> @addy :
> 
> Nee,nich auf Fehmarn,sondern direkt davor in Grossenbrode (letzte Abfahrt vor der Brücke).
> gugge hier :
> ...


 

GEEEEIIIIILLLLL!!!

Was ne schöne Slippe.:m 

Können wir da auch slippen, oder weiß jemand ne Slippe Nähe Fehmarnsund?
Wie gesagt, ich bin ja noch Ortsfremd.

PS: Uli habe Dir mal ne PN gesandt


----------



## Nordlicht (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

bin wieder da.....brauchte nur so lange zum schlachten und filet schneiden.
vor staberhuk gibts gute dorsche zu fangen und es ist wieder wind #q


----------



## barchetta (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin Ulli,
da sag ich doch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Domizil.
Da haben die Fische in der Zukunft ja ganz schlechte Karten, wenn du ausgeruht aus der neuen Hütte in das Boot steigst.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> GEEEEIIIIILLLLL!!!
> 
> Was ne schöne Slippe.:m
> 
> ...



Ja,dort darf jeder (gegen Obulus) slippen .... allerdings ist die Slipanlage umgebaut und wesentlich verbessert worden.
*JETZT *sind die Stege,welche man auf dem Bild noch "lose" im Hafenbecken
rumschwimmen sieht,rechts und links von der Slipanlage befestigt.
Dadurch können dort jetzt relativ bequem 2 Boote auf einmal geslippt werden... desweiteren wurde direkt an einen dieser Stege noch ein Steg befestigt und somit Platz für 2-3 Boote zum auf,-abrüsten geschaffen.
Und das Ganze natürlich (bei Bedarf) mit der E-Winde (ich glaub,bis 4 to zugelassen?).

Uli H.


----------



## addy123 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> bin wieder da.....brauchte nur so lange zum schlachten und filet schneiden.
> vor staberhuk gibts gute dorsche zu fangen und es ist wieder wind #q


 
Hurra, Nordlicht lebt wieder! 
Hatten ja schon schlimmste Befürchtungen gehabt.

Wäre schön, wenn Dein Fangbericht etwas ausgiebiger wäre!!!
Oder meinst Du, man könnte hier etwas von Dorschen erwähnen und keinen interessiert's#d !?
Ich weiß ja schon garnicht mehr, wie die aussehen!#q #q #q


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> bin wieder da.....brauchte nur so lange zum schlachten und filet schneiden.
> vor staberhuk gibts *gute *dorsche zu fangen und es ist wieder wind #q



... was heisst "GUT" ???

Ich war schon seit 2-3 Wochen net mehr draussen... :c

Uli


----------



## HD4ever (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ne schöne Slippe.:m
> 
> Können wir da auch slippen,



ja könnt ihr !!!!
einmal ein-, ausslippen 10 EUR
oder beim BTC gibts slipkarten für das ganze Jahr .....
bin da auch des öfteren - geht zwar recht flach rein die slippe, aber ansich ist die wirklich gut ! #6


----------



## Schütti (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Stokker

Hey alter Mann, ich dachte du wolltest Anfang April fahren.

Das gildet jetzt aber nicht..... .

Ne, ne mal im Ernst, schön das wir uns bald wiedersehen #6 .
Und bring´ wieder das leckere BIER mit, verstanden :g .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Dorschjaeger75
> Ich habe soeben ein Haus 70m² in Fehmarnsund klar gemacht, 10 Schritte bis ans Wasser mit anglergerechter Ausstattung.
> Da hat mein Frauchen auch gleich ja gesagt, zumal wir dann im August dort gleich noch eine Woche gebucht haben. Nur auf dem Boot werden es weiterhin mit Dir 3 Personen bleiben.
> Da das Haus für 4 Personen ist, kann ich Dir anbieten, bei uns gleich mit einzuziehen.
> Mach, dass Du Urlaub kriegst, PRIVAT GEHT VOR KATASTROPHE!!!


 
Moin Moin!!
Das hört sich ja echt verlockend an Dein Angebot!!! Was würde der Spass denn kosten?? Weil, ich normalerweise immer bei meinem besten Freund in Klausdorf mit unterkomme. Da zahl ich als Gast auf´m Campingplatz nur 3,50€ pro Tag!!! Billiger geht nicht!!!Denn ich muss neben diesem Treffen (wenn´s denn klappt) auch noch 1x Dänemark/Norge und 1x Sonnenurlaub im Süden 2006 organisieren/finanziell wuppen!! Da ist jeder gesparte Cent Gold wert!!!
Aber für die Gemeinschaft dieses Treffen wäre es wohl besser wenn ich bei Dir mit unterkommen würde!!! Ich muss mir das in ner ruhigen Stunde nochmal genau überlegen und 1-5 Nächte drüber BuBu machen...


----------



## addy123 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Dorschjaeger75!
Wäre super wenn es klappen würde! Die Unterlagen für das Haus haben wir gestern erhalten. Zu dieser Zeit kostet das Haus zw. 37,- und 47,- Euro, also ca. 10,- pro Person und Tag. Ich habe Dir aber dieses Angebot nicht wegen dem Finanziellen gemacht, sondern weil es organisatorisch evtl. prima wäre. Natürlich will ich Dich nicht von Deinem Freund abhalten. Da vereinbart man halt tägliche Treffpunkte. Ist alles lösbar. Hauptsache Du bist Käptn.


----------



## Stokker (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Schütti 





			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stokker
> -----------
> Hey alter Mann, ich dachte du wolltest Anfang April fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Halo Andy.,

Ich hatte es ja schon im ursprünglichen Thread angedeutet, dass möglicherweise garade in der Zeit unser Norwegen-Frühjahrs-Tripp anliegt. Das hat sich jetzt bewahrheitet. Wir fahren vom 21. 4. 06 bis 30. 4. 06. Also muss ich absagen. Tut mir irgendwie weh, aber das Norgeherz freut sich natürlich.
Aber ich habe letzte Woche die drei letzten Juniwochen 2006 auf dem Campingplatz Wulfener Hals gebucht (Nahe an der Bootsrampe).
Das ist natürlich ein Urlaub mit meinem Frauchen, die selbst mit dem Angeln und dem Boot-Fahren nix am Hut hat. Ich ziehe meinen Wohnwagen da rauf und werde mein Bötchen nachholen. Vielleicht ergibt sich da ja mal was.
Hier verfolge ich euch weiter!!! Wünsche, dass alles prima klappt. 
Grüße


Dieter


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dorschjaeger75!
> Wäre super wenn es klappen würde! Die Unterlagen für das Haus haben wir gestern erhalten. Zu dieser Zeit kostet das Haus zw. 37,- und 47,- Euro, also ca. 10,- pro Person und Tag. Ich habe Dir aber dieses Angebot nicht wegen dem Finanziellen gemacht, sondern weil es organisatorisch evtl. prima wäre. Natürlich will ich Dich nicht von Deinem Freund abhalten. Da vereinbart man halt tägliche Treffpunkte. Ist alles lösbar. Hauptsache Du bist Käptn.


 
Moin Moin Addy!!!
Also als erstes mal vorweg... WENN es terminlich bei mir passt, bin ich AUF JEDEN FALL bei Dir Kaptain!!! Da geb ich Dir hiermit mein Versprechen!!!
Das es organisatorisch besser ist bei Euch ins Häuschen mit einzuziehen leuchtet mir ein!!! Hab mir das auch nochmal überlegt und denke das wir das so machen werden!!! Ist einfach stressfreier als wenn wir 20x am Tag das Handy quälen um treffen zu vereinbaren!!! Wie wir das dann genau machen, können wir dann ja genau besprechen wenn ich von meinem Chef die Urlaubsplanung abgesegnet bekommen habe!!!
Was meinen Freund angeht so kann ich nur sagen... Der überlebt das schon!!!   Vielleicht klinkt er sich ja auch bei unserem Bootsboardietreffen mit ein!!??!! Er hat nämlich selbst 2 Boote oben liegen (1xGFK 60PS und einmal Gummiwurst 5PS)und ist somit also mehr als flexibel...

@all
Meld mich dann hiermit jetzt erstmal für ein paar Tage ab...
Werde die geheiligte Insel aufsuchen und mal abchecken wie die Fischbestandssituation da aussieht   und zur Not noch ein paar Besatzmassnahmen einleiten  . Nicht das wir im April nichts an die Hungerpeitschen bekommen  ... Das geht ja gaaar nicht...


----------



## addy123 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Meld mich dann hiermit jetzt erstmal für ein paar Tage ab...
> Werde die geheiligte Insel aufsuchen und mal abchecken wie die Fischbestandssituation da aussieht  und zur Not noch ein paar Besatzmassnahmen einleiten  . Nicht das wir im April nichts an die Hungerpeitschen bekommen  ... Das geht ja gaaar nicht...


 
Schön dass es von Deiner Seite her klappen könnte!
Gib dem Chef vor der Urlaubsplanung ein Bier aus, nach dem vierten unterschreibt er dann bestimmt.:q #6 
Viel Erfolg bei der jetzigen Dorschverfolgung. Lass noch ein paar fürs Frühjahr drinn!!! 
Gebe mal unbedingt Bericht, wie es war.:m


----------



## Nordlicht (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Dieter1944
schade, habe dich aus der liste genommen.
viel spass im urlaub #h


----------



## Schütti (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Dieter1944

Das mit dem Juni hört sich gut an. Ich werde zu 90% mit meiner Family vom 03.06.06 - 17.06.06 auf dem "Inselchen" sein |rolleyes .

Und dann werden wir doch sicherlich mal ´ne Tour machen, oder |gr:  |supergri .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dieter1944
> 
> Das mit dem Juni hört sich gut an. Ich werde zu 90% mit meiner Family vom 03.06.06 - 17.06.06 auf dem "Inselchen" sein |rolleyes .
> 
> ...


Hallo Schütti, 

dann hätten wir vielleicht ne Anfangs- und Endwoche zusammen#6.
Da sollte doch was zu machen sein. Behalten wir's mal im Auge. 
Das Bild links stammt vom Fehmarnbelt vorletztes Jahr, Nähe Puttgarden. Waren schöne Platte drin!
Gruß

Dieter


----------



## addy123 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Dieter1944
WIRKLICH SCHADE! 
Trotzdem viel Erfolg für Eueren Urlaub!#6


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Dieter1944
> WIRKLICH SCHADE!
> Trotzdem viel Erfolg für Eueren Urlaub!#6



Danke Addy,

nachdem ich deine Langelandberichte immer verfolgt habe, bin ich stark wankelmütig geworden in meinem Vorsatz, dort nicht wieder hin zu fahren.
Und wenn, dann in eure Anlage. Die Zeiten sehe ich ja immer bei dir:q.
Mal sehen, fürs nächste Jahr ist erst einmal wieder Norge angesagt, wahrscheinlich auch wieder im Herbst.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## addy123 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Addy,
> 
> nachdem ich deine Langelandberichte immer verfolgt habe, bin ich stark wankelmütig geworden in meinem Vorsatz, dort nicht wieder hin zu fahren.
> Und wenn, dann in eure Anlage. Die Zeiten sehe ich ja immer bei dir:q.
> ...


 
Hallo Dieter!
Kann ich Dir empfehlen, mal wieder LL.
Ich finde die Qualität der Dorsche besser. Haben nicht diese Würmer, wie man sie in Norwegen oft hat. 
Leider fängt man in LL nicht diese Größen. Sind mal mit Ausnahmen dabei. Die Vielfalt ist auch nicht so gegeben.
Micht stört das alles nicht. Ich lege nur Wert auf qualitativ hochwertige Dorschfilets. Und die bekomme ich nun mal da.
Obwohl wir für 2007 Norge mit auf den Plan gesetzt haben. Möchte meinem Frauchen mal dieses Traumland zeigen.
Nun bin ich erstmal auf Fehmarn gespannt. Ich denke, die Dorschqualität ist da die gleiche wie ein paar Seemeilen weiter auf LL.


----------



## thobi (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

hallo @all
habe voll den überblick verloren!!!!
steht jetzt schon ein termin fest oder wie???
ich kann auf jeden fall zusagen was das boot betrifft.werde also mit alu und 5 pesen auflaufen.
währe gut einen festen termin zu haben.wegen OHRlaub.
bin schon voll heiß auf das treffen.wird bestimmt super.#6 

cu thobi


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

HI!
Schau auf die erste Seite

Das treffen soll am letztem April Wochenende stattfinden#6


----------



## larsgerkens (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

nehmt ihr eigentlich auch petrijünger mit die kein eigenes boot haben? hätte auch interesse, doch leider reicht mein schülertaschengeld nicht ganz aus


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> nehmt ihr eigentlich auch petrijünger mit die kein eigenes boot haben? hätte auch interesse, doch leider reicht mein schülertaschengeld nicht ganz aus


 
Für diese Petrijünger ist was ganz Besonderes vorbereitet. Sicherungsleinenschwimmen, das ist auf der Insel der Volkssport Nr 1!!!
Im Aprill ist Saison-Eröffnung!! Hast Glück!!! 

Der Gewinner darf sich dann ein Boot zum mitfahren aussuchen.:q :g 

Komische Fragen gibt es hier?????|kopfkrat ;+ |licht


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte übrigens auch noch Platz für einen Beifahrer (oder eine Beifahrerin:q )
> Grüße
> FH


Kann also ohne weiteres einen "Jungangler" mitnehmen#h 
Grüße
FH


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Genau!!! Das genau wollte ich sagen. Da ist doch immer was drin!!|wavey:


----------



## larsgerkens (19. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

hört sich sehr gut an!!!habe leider keine zeit alles durchzulesen, festen termin hattet ihr aber noch nicht, oder?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich sehr gut an!!!habe leider keine zeit alles durchzulesen, festen termin hattet ihr aber noch nicht, oder?


 

29.04.o6 - 30.04.06

Kannst auch schon einen Tag früher anreisen. Ich mache das so und ich glaube Freitag ist eh besser!!


----------



## larsgerkens (19. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ach ich glaube ich setz mich fix ins auto und bin in 20 min da  ..... wohn eigentlich fast direkt an der ostsee... fehmarn ist mir bestens vertraut


----------



## addy123 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Das finde ich ja Klasse, wenn hier "hilfsbedürftige Jungangler" mit ins Boot geholt werden!#6 
Hier nochmal der Termin für die ganz ausdauernden Angler!

Anreise:27.4.06
Abreise:2.5.06


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> ach ich glaube ich setz mich fix ins auto und bin in 20 min da  ..... wohn eigentlich fast direkt an der ostsee... fehmarn ist mir bestens vertraut


 

Quasi Heimspiel!!!!!:g


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wo is eigentlich der, der vonne Abeit über de Insel den Überblick hat???????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Board-Nordlicht???


----------



## larsgerkens (19. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

in der tat n heimspiel.. leider bin ich nicht oft aufm wasser, eher mehr am wasser.... bis dahin muss ich meine pilk ausrüstung wohl noch ein wenig aufrüsten  oder wolltet ihr naturköder bzw. schleppen?alles einmal durch?

dann will euch der jungangler mal zeigen wie man dorsche zieht


----------



## Nordlicht (19. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Karsten
hier bin ich.
du kennst das doch...wenn ich zu hause bin muss ich arbeiten :q 
fahre evtl. montag nach st`huk und denke dann wieder an dich :g


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder wolltet ihr naturköder bzw. schleppen?alles einmal durch?


Ich bin eigentlich für jede Schandtat bereit. Schleppen hab ich allerdings nicht so die Ahnung. Wäre also super, wenn jemand dabei wäre, der sich mit sowas auskennt und viel. sein Wissen weitergibt?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich werde wohl schleppen .... es sei denn,die Hornis treiben mich zum Wahnsinn.
Und überhaupt : Wer es mag,um die Zeit müsste der Hornhecht eigentlich schon da sein.

Uli H.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> GEEEEIIIIILLLLL!!!
> 
> Was ne schöne Slippe.:m
> 
> ...


Hab grad von `nem Freund die HP besucht und aktuelle Bilder der Slippe gefunden :

http://www.nordstern-trolling.de/html/rb-2005-10-gb.htm#

.... einfach mal das erste Bild anklickern.

Uli H.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten
> hier bin ich.
> du kennst das doch...wenn ich zu hause bin muss ich arbeiten :q
> fahre evtl. montag nach st`huk und denke dann wieder an dich :g


 
Na da is er ja wieder!! 
Ich weiss, auf der Arbeit ruhst du dich aus. Du bist so nett, das du direckt vom Wasser berichtest!#q Aber ich kann ja auch jeder Zeit hochfahren, is ja nicht weit!!


----------



## Schütti (21. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Dieter33554   und @ all

Wie bereits angekündigt werde ich unser gemeinsames Wochenende eher kurzfristig buchen, dafür habe ich aber nun unseren Sommerurlaub (03.06.06 - 17.06.06) bebucht |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes .

Und den werden wir (also Familie und ich) auf dem "Gut Katharinenhof" verbringen.

Also, Dieter und all die Anderen, bin ich nu alleine oder wie sieht´s aus.

O.K. Nordlicht ist eh oben, weiss ich doch :q :q .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## larsgerkens (22. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

katharinenhof kommt mir sehr bekannt vor?!!? wo liegt das noch?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

...an der Nordseite von Fehmarn...


----------



## detlefb (22. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...an der Nordseite von Fehmarn...




hmmm, das ist doch nicht dein Ernst, oder ?

Katharinenhof liegt an der Ostseite von Fehmarn.


----------



## larsgerkens (22. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

naja.. eigentlich egal, oder? reicht doch wenns auf der insel liegt


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (22. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> katharinenhof kommt mir sehr bekannt vor?!!? wo liegt das noch?


 

Wenn Du über die Brücke kommst rechts ab. Dann Richtung Hafen fahren und anheuern. Wenn du aus dem Hafen raus kommst bist du im Sund, dann  in Richtung Ansteuerung fahren, dort links halten auf ca 11 Uhr und mit einem 4PS Motor ca 3 Stunden in diese Richtung fahren. Siehst du einen großen Turm der von Möven vollgeschissen ist musst du im 90° Winkel links abbiegen und noch mal ca 1 Stunde in diese Richtung. Dann solltest du den Motor abstellen und genau zuhören von wo das Wort "Katharina" gerufen wird. (da steht einer am Strand und ruft immer) Dann bist du da!!
Du kannst auch jemanden fragen, wo es lang geht.
Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben!:g


----------



## vazzquezz (22. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Kuckst Du hier :

[Schade, Link funzt nicht, deshalb wieder rausgenommen ... :c ]
V.


----------



## Stokker (22. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Aufdieinseldurchburghinterburgdieerstelinksimmergeradeausunddannrechtsrunterzumparkplatzaberlassnochwasdrinfürwennwirkommenokay ??


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Map24 ist doch was geiles oder nicht?


----------



## Acki (22. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin@ Vazzquezz meintest Du diesen hier|kopfkrat http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/fehmarn.gif vielleich hilft euch das ja weiter.:q :m Gruß Acki


----------



## vazzquezz (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Acki: Nöö, meinte ich nicht! Aber der ist auch Klasse! #6 :m 

V.


----------



## larsgerkens (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

danke drilllinghase für die info  weiß jetzt wos liegt...  glaube aber das es nciht 90° sind, sondern 88,4°! 

grüße
lars


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> danke drilllinghase für die info  weiß jetzt wos liegt...  glaube aber das es nciht 90° sind, sondern 88,4°!
> 
> grüße
> lars


 
Oh Schitt, ich muss mein GPS wieder abgeben, das Dingen ist kaputt!!! Danke für den Tip!#6 |sagnix


----------



## Nordlicht (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ihr müsst doch bald blasen an den pfoten haben von dem schwachsinn den ihr hier schreibt....|uhoh: :q 

hier mal ein link für die pappnasen schütti und zwillingskaninchen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=952878&posted=1#post952878

man bin ich froh das ich nicht am hintern der welt wohne wie ihr


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Boardlicht
Lass aber bitte noch ein paar Fische fürs Frühjahr übrig.
Grüße
FH


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlichtu schreibst unter diesem Link aber auch nur Träume auf, oder??? 
Vorfreude ist die größte Freude!! Gruß aus dem Berg!!


----------



## Nordlicht (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Karsten
meine träume habe ich eben in den froster gebracht....3kg filet :g 
und wieviel hast du noch ? |muahah:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten
> meine träume habe ich eben in den froster gebracht....3kg filet :g
> und wieviel hast du noch ? |muahah:


 
Weisst du doch!!!!
Meine Filets haben doch in deine Schrank nicht rein gepasst!! Sooo viel waren das. Und im Oktober noch mal schön nachgelegt, mein Freund|schild-g ##


----------



## Nordlicht (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> ......., mein Freund|schild-g ##



wie war noch der alte bundeswehrspruch |kopfkrat 
ach ja...ich brauche heute keine freunde, ich habe heute selber geld :q 

so ich muss mich jetzt ausruhen und auf freitag vorbereiten...da gehts evtl den mefos an den kragen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Dann kannst du dir ja Fische kaufen!!!!:g 

Ach ja, ich habe so eben mein neues GPS geordert. Das iFinder Pro, mal sehen b das besser ist als das iFinder Go. Dann komme ich dir schon auf die Schliche!!:q


----------



## Schütti (23. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Nordi

18 Leo´s in 2,5 Stunden |kopfkrat |kopfkrat und dann hast du schon aufgegeben.
Schwächling, wolltest nur nicht soviel Arbeit beim Saubermachen haben oder bist du auf einmal seekrank geworden :q :q .

Na ja, so ein alter Mann auf See sollte besser Unterstützung haben.

Aber ich komme ja auch bald :g |rolleyes .

Und jetzt |gutenach 

Euer Schütti


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten
> meine träume habe ich eben in den froster gebracht....3kg filet :g
> und wieviel hast du noch ? |muahah:



3 Kg Filet ?
Von einem Fisch ?
Na,dann war der wenigstens maßig #6|kopfkrat

Uli H.


----------



## Stokker (24. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Jetzt am Samstag verputzen meine Freunde bei mir die letzten 4,4 Kilo. ( waren von April noch welche dabei )
Dann ist wieder Platz im Eisschrank. 
Was sagt uns das ???
DOOOOOORSCH, wart `dir  komm ich....
Es ist nur noch ein klitzekleiner Winter zwischen uns, dann führe ich dich wieder an der Leine dahin wo`s schön warm ist.
Dann beginnt das Rennen um meinen Spinner und den Gewinner haue ich ordentlich in die Pfanne ....


----------



## Nordlicht (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Schütti
ich habe nicht aufegeben sondern abgebrochen weil ich meinem lüttem versproche habe das ich mit ihm zum sport gehe.
der tag war eh nur als kurz trip geplant...wenn man`s machen kann :m

@ Stokker
auf spinner hatte ich nur einen beim runterlassen, wie gesagt weder spinner noch pilker, jig/twister oder sonstiges gingen.
nur mein geheim rot/schw gummifisch mit schwarzem stand up jigkopf.
mag ja morgen wieder andersrum sein :g  

@ Karsten
dann musst du erst durch den gps-detektor bevor du bei mir aufs boot kommst. |supergri


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht : Was macht eigentlich dat Kraut ?
 Schwimmt noch viel umher,oder geht es schon ??

|kopfkrat Eigentlich sollte dat doch schon weg sein,oder ... 


Uli H.


----------



## Stokker (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Stokker
auf spinner hatte ich nur einen beim runterlassen, wie gesagt weder spinner noch pilker, jig/twister oder sonstiges gingen.
nur mein geheim rot/schw gummifisch mit schwarzem stand up jigkopf.
mag ja morgen wieder andersrum sein
--------------------------------------------
Andy , du sollst ihn doch nicht so einfach " runterlassen " das kannst du mit deiner Hose machen ,aber nicht mit einem magischen Fischefangendenspinner.
Das musst du mit viiiiiiiiiiel Gefüüüüüühl tun. Und dich dann entweder ans kurbeln machen oder rudern das die Späne fliegen. Das mögen deine "Haustiere".
Mich begrüssen sie dann eigentlich immer mit freudigen Bissen....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten
> dann musst du erst durch den gps-detektor bevor du bei mir aufs boot kommst. |supergri


 
Ich habe doch eins mit Sprachanwahl, Hyper Modern!!!! Ich zapfe deins einfach an. In Freundeskreisen nennt man mich den GPS Hacker:e 

Stell dir das mal vor??? Vor einem halben Jahr wußte ich noch nicht mal, wie so ein Teil angeht!!:g


----------



## HD4ever (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> ...magischen Fischefangendenspinner



rosten die Dinger nich ruck zuck im Salzwasser |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlicht (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ HD
ja, ich habe mir auch sagen lassen das die achse wohl schnell rostet, mal abwarten.
der spinner hat mich läppische 8,- gekostet...möchtet ihr noch mal arm sein |kopfkrat :m 

@ Karsten
ach du lernst wohl sehr schnell wenn du innerhalb von einem viertel jahr schon den power-knopf gefunden hast...ich gebe es auf mit dir :c 

@ Stokker
datt ihr süd-eurpäer immer nur ans hose runterlassen und angeln denken könnt ist ja bekannt...und so was einem schüchternem, norddeutschen zu posten|rotwerden
solltest du mit dem gedanken spielen mich zu fragen wie meine beiden kinder entstanden sind kann ich es schon vorweg nehmen...POLLENFLUG #t


----------



## Stokker (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> rosten die Dinger nich ruck zuck im Salzwasser |kopfkrat


---------------------------------
Ich behalte meine Spinner, roste was es wolle...

Klar rosten sie , wenn du ihnen die Zeit dazu lässt.
deshalb abends beim Zähneputzen mitnehmen und putzen ..:q
(durchs Frischwasserziehen reicht meistens )#6


----------



## Stingray (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin Moin

Kann leider nur mit einem Sportbootführerschein dienen. Aber nicht mit einem Boot :c . Sollte also noch jemand Platz für einen Steuermann haben ....... Ich währe gern dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## vazzquezz (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Kann leider nur mit einem Sportbootführerschein dienen. Aber nicht mit einem Boot :c . Sollte also noch jemand Platz für einen Steuermann haben ....... Ich währe gern dabei.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Tse tse tse ... Hätte ich geahnt , daß Du Bock auf DEN "Sundwurstevent ´06" hast ... #d 
Dr. Dorsch hat (unter best. Voraussetzungen) "den einen" Bug-Platz in meinem "Sausagemobil" sicher, sollte er absagen, springt Rick ein! 
Ich halte DIch auf Platz 3 in der Sundwurst-Liste #6 ! 

V.


----------



## dat_geit (27. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@vazzquezz&Stingray

so so, da macht ihr euch also in meinem Bundesland mal wieder so richtig *breit *und ich bin nicht dabei!?|kopfkrat 
Ich guck euch aber auf die Fingers Männer.......


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ändy komm doch einfach mit..... So wie es ausschaut bin ich auch dabei ....


----------



## vazzquezz (27. November 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> @vazzquezz&Stingray
> 
> so so, da macht ihr euch also in meinem Bundesland mal wieder so richtig *breit *und ich bin nicht dabei!?|kopfkrat
> Ich guck euch aber auf die Fingers Männer.......



@Andy: Wenn Du wüsstest, daß ich mich schon seit 35 Jahren in "Deinem" Bundesland breit mache ... 

:m :m :m 

Hmmm.... Ich hab gerade ´ne Idee!  |kopfkrat 
Ich schick Dir mal ´ne PN!


V.


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dieter33554   und @ all
> 
> Wie bereits angekündigt werde ich unser gemeinsames Wochenende eher kurzfristig buchen, dafür habe ich aber nun unseren Sommerurlaub (03.06.06 - 17.06.06) bebucht  .
> 
> ...




Ich lass dich doch nicht allein .
Dann sind wir ja nicht so weit voneinander entfernt. Gehts vom Gut Katharinenhof eigentlich unmittelbar ins Wasser? 
Bevor wir dann losfahren auf die Insel müssen wir noch die Telefonnummern austauschen. Der Campingplatz Wulfener Hals liegt übrigens unmittelbar links an der Einfahrt zum Burger See, also nicht weit weg .

Gruß Dieter

"Fehmarnklima - einfach prima!!"







 

 

 

 

 

 

 



























Die flache Ebene und die verschiedenartigen Strände rund um die Insel,          kombiniert mit den vielfältigen Freizeitmöglichkeiten          sind für Fehmarn-Fans die Gründe, immer          wieder einen Urlaub auf dem "Knust"          zu verbringen! 
Hat Ihnen der Rundgang auf dem *Gut          Katharinenhof* gefallen?                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hier          möchten wir Ihnen noch einige Eindrücke von der Ostsee-Insel          Fehmarn geben:[/FONT]                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*...**das          ideale Urlaubsziel zu allen Jahreszeiten !*[/FONT]                  Die Insel bietet neben vielen Sonnenstunden          und gesundem Klima viele  Sport- und Freizeitmöglichkeiten.          Tennis, Golf, Reiten, Fahrradfahren, Strandwandern,  Sonnenbaden sind herrliche Aktivitäten          an Land und Wassersportler haben hervorragende Möglichkeiten,          ihrem Höbby zu frönen, z.B.: Segeln, Surfen, Motorbootfahren,          Tauchen oder Schwimmen. Viel Spaß!!


----------



## HD4ever (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ach seufz .... wenn das man nich noch soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lange hin wäre .....   |uhoh:


----------



## Stokker (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ach seufz .... wenn das man nich noch soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lange hin wäre ..... |uhoh:


 

Egal, um so schöner wird`s...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ach seufz .... wenn das man nich noch soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lange hin wäre .....   |uhoh:



Was soll ich denn erst sagen ?
Fahr hoch,geh zum Boot,überzeuge mich davon,dat alles bestens iss .... und weiß,dat ick vor Januar nich rauskomme.
#q#q#q


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

jo ! hab schon ein paar weiträumige Planungen ongoing .....
hab nähmlich ab nächste Woche *2 Wochen Urlaub* !!!!!  :q:q:q:q
werd die Wetterlage genau inspizieren und mir überlegen wohin es mich mal treiben könnte .... |kopfkrat
Fehmarn oder Als/Flensburger Förde oder Kleiner Belt oder .... oder .... oder ....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> jo ! hab schon ein paar weiträumige Planungen ongoing .....
> hab nähmlich ab nächste Woche *2 Wochen Urlaub* !!!!!  :q:q:q:q
> werd die Wetterlage genau inspizieren und mir überlegen wohin es mich mal treiben könnte .... |kopfkrat
> Fehmarn oder Als/Flensburger Förde oder Kleiner Belt oder .... oder .... oder ....



Aaaahhh , erwischt.
der Mann hat Zeit.
Jetzt kommste umme Bierchen nich mehr rum 
Kommt hier eigentlich noch wer aus unserer Ecke ???
Dann könnte man sich ja mal nächste Woche mal inne Kneipe (o.ä.) treffen ??

@HD4Ever
Und evtl. könnte man sich ja mal im Trollingbootsyncronfahren üben ...


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Und evtl. könnte man sich ja mal im Trollingbootsyncronfahren üben ...



na ja ...... ob das was wird mit meinem "riesigen" Ostseekreuzer ... |kopfkrat |uhoh:
Bierchen müssen wir mal in Angriff nehmen ! schon seit 6-16 Monate überfällig ;-)


----------



## Schütti (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Dieter1944

na ja unmittelbar ins Wasser geht´s dort nicht aber ca. 500 m weiter Richtung Campingplatz geht rechts eine Strasse zum Strand runter.

Leider gibt´s dort aber keine Slippe  . Aber mit meinem kleinen Schlauchi komme ich da super klar. 

Telefonummeraustausch geht natürlich klar und da ich meistens die Ostküste nach Dorsch abfische freue ich mich schon auf einen schönen Tripp nach Puttgarden um mal ein paar Butt´s zu "löffeln". Ich hoffe du bist bei dem Tripp dabei #h .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

so, heute war die letzte tour.
das boot kommt am freitag in die warme halle auf "stand by"
hier mein aktueller fang von heute http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=966373&posted=1#post966373

gute nacht ihr weitvonderostseewegwohner #h


----------



## Skorpion (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Nordlicht
hast ja noch mal richtig "zugelangt" bevor Zwergi eingemottet wird
Petri zum guten Fang.:m 

Übrigens, ich werde auch zum treffen erscheinen. Ein paar Dorschis ärgern, dann    ein paar Bierchen zischen + Grillen das hat doch was. Dabei#6


----------



## HD4ever (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

jo - gute Strecke !
mal gucken das ich dem nacheifern kann die nä. 2 Wochen ....


----------



## Schütti (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Nordlicht

Sach mal, dass mit den 30 Dorschen ist wohl Standart bei dir oder wie |uhoh: .
Ich hoffe, du bekommst zu Weihnachten mal eine Digi, damit du mal ein "Beweis" hier reinstellen kannst #6 anstonsten glauche ich dir so langsam deine Geschichten nicht mehr  :q .

Du weisst ja, schreiben kann mal viel.

Ooooooch, ich hatte im Oktober auch so 65 Dorsche in 2 Stunden |sagnix 


Bis danni

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooooch, ich hatte im Oktober auch so 65 Dorsche in 2 Stunden |sagnix



wieso hast den für die paar soooooo lange gebraucht ????   #c


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Skorpion
habe dich mit drangehängt.
mit oder ohne boot ?

@ Schütti
höre ich da zweifel oder nur NEID in deiner stimme :q 
hatte ja glücklicherweise genug zeugen.
ich danke noch den schiffen die mich mit brennstoff und eis versorgt haben, dem seebagger der wegen meines tiefgangs extra die rinne ausgebaggert hat, dem gabelstaplerfahrer der die kisten vom boot geholt hat....usw #h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

coole Sache!!!!
Bin gerade in Potsdam und wollte mal was gutes lesen.
Ich hoffe, du fängst auch was wenn wir dann oben sind!!

Bis die Tage


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

#h Zwischenmeldung :

.... wer Lust hat :

Jörg (HD4ever) und ich treffen uns nächsten Dienstag zwecks Startegiebesprechung, Dorsch,- und Meerforellenbeschwörung und gegenseitigen Zuprosten in HH-Meiendorf um 20.00 Uhr im Bistro "Amadeus".... wer auch Lust und Zeit hat,bitte kurz `ne PN oder EMail,ich reservier dann Plätze.

#g

Uli H.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> #h Zwischenmeldung :
> 
> .... wer Lust hat :
> 
> nächsten Dienstag zwecks Startegiebesprechung, Dorsch,- und Meerforellenbeschwörung und gegenseitigen Zuprosten in HH-Meiendorf um 20.00 Uhr im Bistro "Amadeus"....


mal kurz telefoniert ....
bisher Bengt, Jonas (Tüdel) + H@mburg evtl.
direkt an der Saseler Straße ca. 1Km linke seite von der B75 hoch kommend ....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also erstmal Tisch für 6 pers. ???


----------



## Skorpion (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Nordlicht
Ich komme mit einem Kollegen, der bringt sein Boot mit.


----------



## Schütti (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Ulrich Horst

wäre gerne dabei aber gute 400 km sind dann doch ein wenig zu weit  .

Macht´s mal ohne mich  .


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ulrich Horst
> 
> wäre gerne dabei aber gute 400 km sind dann doch ein wenig zu weit  .
> 
> ...



Ausnahmsweise .... einmal mag dat als Entschuldigung gelten. |bla:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

War ein echt netter Abend .... bloss meine Frau meint,ich wär nich ,wie versprochen,um 22.00 Uhr Zuhause gewesen .... kann dat sein ???|kopfkrat:g

Uli


----------



## Dieter1944 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dieter1944
> 
> na ja unmittelbar ins Wasser geht´s dort nicht aber ca. 500 m weiter Richtung Campingplatz geht rechts eine Strasse zum Strand runter.
> 
> ...



Klar Schüttti, das machen wir. Ist ja noch ne Weile hin.

Schade, dass ich den Termin Dienstag verpaßt habe. Na ja, hab n kleinen Nebenjob angenommen und nicht mehr ganz so oft hier. 

Einen Gruß euch allen und eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit!

Dieter


----------



## HD4ever (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> War ein echt netter Abend .... bloss meine Frau meint,ich wär nich ,wie versprochen,um 22.00 Uhr Zuhause gewesen .... kann dat sein ???|kopfkrat:g
> 
> Uli



hat bestimmt am "Nachtisch" gelegen ....  |sagnix


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nordlicht
> Ich komme mit einem Kollegen, der bringt sein Boot mit.



Na eeeendlich mal ein GEMEINSAMES Fischen.... Hat ja bis jetzt nie geklappt DU Nase!!! #h


----------



## HD4ever (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

hab heute schon mal nen büschn wieder geübt ...  |bla:
14 schöne Dorsche erwischt .... :l


----------



## Skorpion (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hat ja bis jetzt nie geklappt DU Nase!!! #h



Ich angel ja auch nur dort wo es Fisch gibt......:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angel ja auch nur dort wo es Fisch gibt......:q




Deswegen fang ich ja gut an der Ostsee


----------



## Stokker (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ulrich Horst
> 
> wäre gerne dabei aber gute 400 km sind dann doch ein wenig zu weit  .
> 
> ...


@Schütti
Alter Jammerl......
Deine 400 km sind noch nicht mal die Hälfte Km die mich von der Küste abhalten.
Mit deinen 400 km wäre ich dauernd oben.....#t |rolleyes :q Na ja, fast dauernd...

Und das mit deinen 65 Dorschen kann ich bestätigen, ich kam schliesslich hinzu um deine Gummiwurst von Dorschen zu erleichtern, worauf ich auch noch beinahe gesunken wäre. Das machst du mir aber ja nicht wieder, okay??
Lass sie das nächste mal drin bis HD kommt, der hat ein grösseres Boot als du....#6


----------



## vazzquezz (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Mal ´ne ganz doofe Frage:

Was tragt ihr z. Zt auf der Gummiwurst?

Auf ´m Kutter hab ich meine diversen Goretex- & Fleece-Lagen an, dazu wasserdichte Stiefel mit Goretex ... Im Sommer zieh ich mir auf ´m Schlauchi einfach ´n Neo an ! 
Aber z. Zt. mit ´nem Schlauchi, vom Strand aus gewassert ... HMMMM?!??! Bin da echt am Gruebeln! Im Endeffekt is ja ´n Floater doch nix anners als mein Goretex-Zeug mit Schwimmweste (Automatik, die ich natürlich anhab ...) .

V.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> bis HD kommt, der hat ein grösseres Boot als du....#6



hahaha .... genau "sehr viel" größer ...  |rolleyes |supergri ( 3,15 m )


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

wenn ich jetzt irgendwann mal wieder wenig wind habe und die slippen ohne schnee sind fahre ich mit turnschuhen, 2x socken, jogginghose, t-shirt, langes unterhemd, fleecepullover, floater und mütze.


----------



## addy123 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo alle Miteinander!
Zunächst ein ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle!
Bleibt auf jeden Fall gesund, damit wir uns Ende April in Fehmarn treffen können!!!


----------



## Schütti (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo im neuen Jahr und alles Gute euch Petri-Freunden,

@ Nordlicht
So, nachdem ich Silvester mit Carsten so 8-14 Bier getrunken habe, meinte er:"Saaaach mmmaaa, wann faaaaahhrrrren wiiiieeeer eigentlichchh maalllll wieeeeder nach Feeehrrrmarn #g ?" 

Und ich sach so (natürlich ganz nüchtern :g ): "Also wenn du mich unbedingt ärgern willst, kannst du ja Ende April zum Kleinbootimfehmarnsundoderauchwoanderswoangeltreffen mitkommen".

Und da er dem nicht mehr folgen konnte, meinte er einfach:"Jau, ich bin dabei"!!!

Also Andy, kannst uns zu zweit einplanen. Allerdings ist mein Boot damit voll  .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

jo, schütti iss geändert.
iss datt der vogel mit dem du sonst auch hier bist ??
nur für die gesichtskontrolle an der brücke |rolleyes


----------



## Schütti (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Jo Andy der isses. Aber nach der Silvesterparty wirst du den eh nicht wiedererkennen :q :q :q . (Ne ne, war ´ne ganz ruhige Party, weisst ja die Kinder waren dabei und so, da ist man ja ganz friedlich |gaehn 

Ein gutes Neues wünsche ich dir übrigens, wollte dir eigentlich mal ´ne SMS schicken, hab ich dann aber irgendwie vergessen. Aber noch ist´s ja nicht zu spät.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## sunny (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Schönen Dank auch Schütti|gr: . Jetzt kann ich zusehen, bei wem ich ggf. mitfahre.

Das hast ja klasse hinbekommen. Hättest doch nur sagen brauchen, dass du mit mir nichts mehr zu tun haben willst:c . 

Neee, alles nur nen Scherz . Schön das dein Kumpel mitkommt#6 . Ich weiß ja auch noch garnicht, ob ich überhaupt kann.


Aber mal davon ausgehend, dass ich Zeit habe, Hätte noch jemand nen Plätzchen frei auf seinem Böötchen|wavey:


----------



## Schütti (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi Olaf,

gutes Neues erst einmal. Wenn du kommen solltest |kopfkrat  ähhh, ich meine natürlich nach Fehmarn, werden wir auf jeden Fall mal eine Tour machen, schon aus dem Grund, da ich ja noch was gut zu machen habe #6 .

Der Angelkollege wird wahrscheinlich eh nicht jeden Tag mit rausfahren, sodass wir auf jeden Fall mal gemeinsam ein paar Leos abschleppen können.

Es sei denn du bringst mir mal wieder kein Glück  und wir müssen Staberhuk umbenennen in "Kap des Schreckens".

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## sunny (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Schütti, das kriegen wir auf jeden Fall hin. Ich fahre vorher noch mal ne Runde blinkern, damit wir nicht wieder ganz ohne Fisch dastehen:q . 

Für welches Wochenende habt ihr euch denn jetzt für das Treffen entschieden?

@Nordlicht

Tacker doch mal das besagte Wochenenddatum auf der ersten Seite fest.


----------



## Schütti (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Sunny

Also, ich fahre mit Carsten am 27sten oder 28sten April hoch und am 2ten Mai wieder nach Hause :c . Aber eigentlich muss ich ja gar nicht traurig sein, denn 4 Wochen später bin ich ja für zwei ganze Wochen auf Fehmarn :l .


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sunny (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Okidoki, weiß ich Bescheid. 

Aber bis zum 02.05. kann ich auf keinen Fall bleiben, weil am 01. meine Kleine Geburtstag hat.


----------



## Dieter1944 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Boardies

Ich sag mal schnell zwischendurch allen ein frohes neues Jahr!!

Winke winke 


Dieter


----------



## addy123 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Joo, der 27.4. - 2.5. war der eigentliche angedachte Termin! 
Ich bin in der Zeit mit oben. 
Ich hoffe, es bleibt bei Dorschjaeger75 dabei, dass er mein Kapitän ist. Er muss erst sehen, wie er das arbeitsmäßig regelt!?


----------



## vazzquezz (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So, Mädelz!

Nachdem sich die Klamottenfrage für mich jetzt geklärt hat, und ich mir endlich ´nen Floater zugelegt habe, kann´s eigentlich losgehen! :m 
Mal zusehen, daß ich bald nochmal zum "trainieren" loskomme ... :g 

Ich freu mich schon massiv auf´s Treffen!|wavey: 

V.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Freu!!!!!#6 
Bei mir alles klar! Urlaub beantragt und genemigt. 
Übernachtung beantragt und genehmigt.
Wetterprognose hervorragend.
Boot schon oben.

Jetzt nur noch die Zeit absitzen:c :c :c :c :c


----------



## JosiHH (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

KLEIN-Boottreffen?????
Da fühl ich mich aber angesprochen:
ca. 2,90m, 3,9 PS... DAS ist klein
Was Strömung und Wind angeht also seeehhhhr begrenzt einsatzfähig.
(Detlef: Bei Wind Chance auf Smut bei dir an Bord?)

Trotzdem: Ab auf die Liste

Josi


----------



## JosiHH (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht

Mal eben so zum Aufklären...
wir reden doch von Sa. 29.04. oder?????

Josi


----------



## vazzquezz (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> KLEIN-Boottreffen?????
> Da fühl ich mich aber angesprochen:
> ca. 2,90m, 3,9 PS... DAS ist klein
> Was Strömung und Wind angeht also seeehhhhr begrenzt einsatzfähig.
> ...



Knapp über drei Meter, 5PS und mit zwei Mann besetzt ist glaube ich noch VIEEEEL KLEINER!    

Aber in der Gruppe kann man´s denke ich wagen! Immerhin sind ja ´n paar höhermotorisierte dabei #6 !

Und bei Wind sucht man sich irgend ´ne geschützte Ecke!

V.


----------



## wuggi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch dabei!

mit 4,3m und 0 ps.

und mein luetter (7 jahre) kommt auch mit.
sind noch andere kinder dabei? 
dann koennte man abends zusammen ein lagerfeuer-alternativprogramm ohne komasaufen veranstalten.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Mein Lüdder (9) ist noch unentschlossen .... Komasaufen sowieso nich , *nieeenichnochniegetanundgarnichtweisswasdumeinst*

Vorschlach :

Gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt,am Abend Treffen der "Gesitteten" bei mir am Häusle in Grobro mit Grillen u.s.w. .....

Uli


----------



## Schütti (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Uli,

da Carsten und ich zu den "Gesitteten" gehören, kannst du schon mal zwei Plätze reservieren und 2 Flens kaltstellen |jump: 


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## AKor74 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin, trag mich mal in die Liste. Schlauchyacht 3,40m mit 5er Quirl. Bisher habe ich nichts vor und eins zwei Tage "Ruhe" sind auch nicht schlecht.

@Mirko & @ Sunny und umgekehrt, keiner wird benachteiligt #6 
1 Plätzchen wäre frei, dann im Telekompolo

@all, mit Kombi und großem Anhänger können 2 weitere Personen aus unserer Ecke mitkommen und ihre Yacht + Equipment sicher verstauen. Spaßfaktor quasi garantiert.

PN genügt. Bis denne, Andre


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> und 2 Flens kaltstellen |jump:



ich nehm auch 2 !!!   :m
hab diesen Freitag Urlaub und werd mal wieder etwas üben gehen...   #6


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

*@ all*


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67921


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

wenn dann denke ich besser am Sa ?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Medi shoes (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo,
habe von dem Treffen gelesen.
Meine Frage:
Was ist ein Kleinboot für euch? Habe ein Orkney mit knap über 6 m 40hp. Dürfte ich dabei sein?
Gruß
Hans-Peter


----------



## Nordlicht (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

pauschal würde ich mal für alle ja (oder #c )  sagen denn es steht ja eigentlich der spass im vordergrund.
musst nur halt sehen das du dein boot irgendwo ins wasser bekommst. wenn wir ordentlichen ostwind haben und nicht in den sund können sind die kleinen gummischläuche flexibler und können an der westküste aufgepumpt werden. dann  machst du evtl. ne lange nase. 
da kann dann halt keine rücksicht genommen werden.

.....meinetwegen gerne


----------



## vazzquezz (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also meinetwegen auch ... Ich finde es ganz angenehm, ´n paar "kräftigere" Boote zur Sicherheit dabei zu haben! #6 

V.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Puuuhhh, dann wirkt mein Boot ja zum Glück nich mehr zu übertrieben gross.

Was fährste denn ?
Day Angler 19+ oder schon das 20er Modell ??

Uli


----------



## Medi shoes (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo, den Fastliner 19.
Mein Boot liegt im Burgtiefe im Hafen.
Falz das Wetter nicht mitspielt schaue ich mir das Spektakel vom Land aus an. Abgesehen davon, bei zu starkem Wind ist mir eine Absage oder Verlegung  ohnehin die sichere Wahl. Aber es sind ja zwei Tage eingeplant. Also soll es doch klappen.#6 

Eine verbindliche Zusage kann ich aber erst später abgeben, da ich erst den Familienrat einberufen muss.
Gruß
Hans-Peter


----------



## wuggi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> pauschal würde ich mal für alle ja (oder #c )  sagen denn es steht ja eigentlich der spass im vordergrund.
> musst nur halt sehen das du dein boot irgendwo ins wasser bekommst. wenn wir ordentlichen ostwind haben und nicht in den sund können sind die kleinen gummischläuche flexibler und können an der westküste aufgepumpt werden. dann  machst du evtl. ne lange nase.
> da kann dann halt keine rücksicht genommen werden.
> 
> .....meinetwegen gerne



hallo,
ohne slippe kommt meine kleine askeladden kombijolle auch nicht 
in's wasser.
da muss sich doch ein ort finden lassen, wo alle mitmachen koennen!

thomas


----------



## Acki (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin |wavey: wäre auch gern dabei ,wenn ich noch einen Mitfahrer für den Termin finde#6 achja ne Slippanlage bräuchte ich auch für mein Kleinboot|supergri Gruß Acki


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Bei Ostwind bietet sich Heilitown und bei Westwind Grobro an .... zumindest kommen wir dann von einer Seite ohne Probs in Sundnähe.
Für mich (da fester Liegeplatz und keine AHK) bedeutet z.B.  starker Ostwind,dat ick den Wasserteil der Veranstaltung fernbleiben müsste.

Dann fang ich eben früher mitte Apres`-Fishing an. Klappt ja bei einigen Skifahrern so ähnlich auch ganz gut (hab ich mir sagen lassen).

Ich denk aber,Einzelheiten können wir am Mittwoch/Donnerstag vor der Veranstaltung klären,dann sollten schon einigermassen verlässliche Wetter/Windvorhersagen vorliegen.

Uli


----------



## vazzquezz (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Moin |wavey: wäre auch gern dabei ,wenn ich noch einen Mitfahrer für den Termin finde#6 achja ne Slippanlage bräuchte ich auch für mein Kleinboot|supergri Gruß Acki



@acki: Schick mal ´ne PN an stingray!!! Entweder "hier" oder "bei uns :q " ! Er sucht noch ´ne MFG für´s Treffen! Ausserdem wäre es schön, sich mal persönlich kennenzulernen, dann können wir ja mal über´s "Bilder-Reinstellen" diskutieren :m !

V.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ich denke nicht das wir einen ort suchen sollten wo alle boote ins wasser kommen denn der grundgedanke war ja das "kleinboot-treffen-im-fehmarn-sund".
einen anderen ort werden wir wohl erst suchen wenn der wetterbericht nicht mitspielt.
ansonsten hätten wir ein normales bootstreffen machen können und das war ja nicht der plan.

@ Acki
habe dich unter evtl. mit aufgenommen.


----------



## Acki (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> @acki: Schick mal ´ne PN an stingray!!! Entweder "hier" oder "bei uns :q " ! Er sucht noch ´ne MFG für´s Treffen! Ausserdem wäre es schön, sich mal persönlich kennenzulernen, dann können wir ja mal über´s "Bilder-Reinstellen" diskutieren :m !
> 
> V.


 Pn ist raus,diskutieren ja ,aber im Vordergrund steht Angeln:q Gruß Acki
@Nordlicht Danke für die vorläufige Aufnahme,bin am 23.2.06 in Travemünde vieleicht schau ich mal vorbei|wavey:


----------



## wuggi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nicht das wir einen ort suchen sollten wo alle boote ins wasser kommen denn der grundgedanke war ja das "kleinboot-treffen-im-fehmarn-sund".
> einen anderen ort werden wir wohl erst suchen wenn der wetterbericht nicht mitspielt.
> ansonsten hätten wir ein normales bootstreffen machen können und das war ja nicht der plan.
> 
> ...



hallo,
ich wusste bisher nicht, dass nur tragbare boote kleinboote sind.
somit bin ich wohl mit meinem 4m-tanker in eine andere liga aufgestiegen ;-).

aber lt. ulrich kommt man ja von beiden seiten in den sund.
und da mein tanker u.a. auch ein segelboot ist, macht eine laengere anreise sogar laune.

und zur not habe ich auch noch ein schlauchboot....


----------



## C-H Bremen (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich werde mich dafür auch mal anmelden.Boot ist vorhanden,
3.10m Schlauchboot mit 5ps Motor 2 Takter ist mitlerweile
fast 10 jahre alt hat mich aber noch nie im Stich gelassen,
springt immer noch beim ersten mal an.Werde dann wahrscheinlich 
noch meine Frau mitbringen.Sie will das Angeln auch mal lernen.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Wuggi
ich komme evtl. auch mit nem 5 meter, 10 ps gfk-boot aber wenn es vom wind nicht passt muss ich halt zu drillingshase auf die gummiwanne umsteigen |uhoh: 
iss halt so.

@ C-H Bremen
wilkommen im club :m


----------



## addy123 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Acki
Das wäre wirklich prima, wenn es bei Dir klappen würde!!!:m 
Könnten wir uns endlich mal kennenlernen.
Vielleicht klappt es bei mir ja noch vorher mit dem Pöddern bei Dir!???;+  

Schau mer mal.


----------



## Acki (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Acki
> Das wäre wirklich prima, wenn es bei Dir klappen würde!!!:m
> Könnten wir uns endlich mal kennenlernen.
> Vielleicht klappt es bei mir ja noch vorher mit dem Pöddern bei Dir!???;+
> ...


 
Moin addy123 jo bei mir klappt dat auf jeden Fall,:q bloß mit dem Aalpöddern bei mir gehts erst im Mai los.|kopfkrat Geduld Du bekommst noch einen Lehrgang kostenlos :m Gruß Acki


----------



## Mirco (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ANMELDUNG !!!

Hi, nun kann auch ich mich endlich mit eigenem Boot anmelden !
(3,4 m Schlauchi mit 5 PS Motor)

Ggf. bringe ich noch einen Kumpel mit.

Freu mich schon riesig auf ein persönliches Treffen.

Bootskollisionen sind damit aber nicht gemeint 


@ Akor74 (Andre),
danke nochmal für die Einladung, aber ich konnte einfach nicht mehr abwarten. Dafür kann Sunny nun beide Tage bei Dir mit ins Boot.

Und wenn ich allein aufschlage kann natürlich auch bei mir noch jemand zusteigen. Das weiß ich allerdings erst Ende März/Anfang April.


----------



## Carptigers (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also ich hab die Tage auch frei , würde dann auch mal bei euch heizern vorbeigucken , hab nen 3 m Schlauch mit 5 Pese ^^  

Wenn wir zu viel Wind haben sollten , können doch die , die einen festen Liegeplatz haben , mit Sicherheit bei den mit "mobilen" Booten mitfahren... Dann brauchen die nicht zugucken, wäre doch sc..... . |wavey:


----------



## vazzquezz (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hmmmm... Das wird langsam was fürs Guinness-Buch! 
Nicht, daß da nachher noch RTL-Nord auftaucht... :m 

V.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi Schlauchis und Festrumpffahrer!!:m 

Ich kann es auch kaum abwarten, aber die erste Euphorie ist immer die schlimmste.

Bin gespannt wer dann am Ende wirklich alles da ist#6 

Nach den Meldungen wird der Sund wohl zu sein und wir werden in Schichten fischen müssen.:g 

Am besten losen wir vorher aus wann wer fischt:m 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf alle Beteiligten!!!!#6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm... Das wird langsam was fürs Guinness-Buch!
> Nicht, daß da nachher noch RTL-Nord auftaucht... :m
> 
> V.


 
Keine schlechte Idee!!!
Vieleicht laden wir jemanden vom Blinker, Esox, Angelwoche oder Fisch&Fang ein!:g


----------



## HD4ever (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

astrein Mirco !!!! #6
aber nicht das du dann dein neues Schlauchi erst einweihen wirst ... |rolleyes


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlichtaber wenn es vom wind nicht passt muss ich halt zu drillingshase auf die gummiwanne umsteigen |uhoh: 
iss halt so.
[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Das wirst du müssen:m und ich zeige dir dann wie es geht.
> Die richtigen Seemänner fahren Schlauchi!!#6


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Das wirst du müssen:m und ich zeige dir dann wie es geht.
> Die richtigen Seemänner fahren Schlauchi!!#6


 Genau !!!!#6 Gruß Acki


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

seemänner = nur auf dem kleinem see fahren (nicht ostsee)  

ich bewundere auf jeden fall euren mut immer wieder auf ein neues euer leben für ne hand voll fisch zu riskieren :m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> seemänner = nur auf dem kleinem see fahren (nicht ostsee)
> 
> ich bewundere auf jeden fall euren mut immer wieder auf ein neues euer leben für ne hand voll fisch zu riskieren :m


 
Hi Großer!!!

Dat hat nischt mit Mut zu tun, dat is können!!!
Bin nich lebensmüde, weisst du doch!!!(Rettungsweste habe ich ja wohl schon ausprobiert) 

Jeder hat mal mit nem Belly angefangen und nun ist der Gummi nur größer!!:g :g #6


----------



## Stingray (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Nordlicht

Kannst mich als Mitfahrer wieder streichen :c . An dem Wochenende habe ich jetzt doch leider keine Zeit :c . Habe mich bei Acki schon abgemeldet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Das wirst du müssen:m und ich zeige dir dann wie es geht.
> Die richtigen Seemänner fahren Schlauchi!!#6



Nee, die legen den Hebel auf den Tisch und klabüstern mit 30 Knoten übern Teich |bla:|wavey:.

#dMein Sohn will unbedingt `ne Segeljolle :c , bitte helft mir ...#q


----------



## vazzquezz (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> #dMein Sohn will unbedingt `ne Segeljolle :c , bitte helft mir ...#q



Wobei?? Eine zu finden?? 

Meine Meinung: Beim Jollensegeln auf der See lernst Du umheimlich viel über WInd, Wellen, Strömung, etc... Alles Dinge, die einem beim Motorbootfahren zu Nutze sein können!!! Vor allem bekommt man eins! Respekt vor dem Gegner See, mit dem man sich da anlegt! 
Ich habe selbst meine ersten Seewasserkontakte mit´m Opti gehabt, gefolgt von Jahren WIndsurfen und Katamaransegeln... Da gewinnt man Erfahrungen, die man zwar schlecht beschreiben kann, die einem aber immer wieder von deutlichem Nutzen sind!

Fazit:
Wenn´s finanziell drin ist... Ran mit dem Segelboot!

V.


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Stingray
du bist der erste aber wirst sicherlich nicht der letzte sein.
gut das du bescheid sagst und schade das es nicht klappt.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, die legen den Hebel auf den Tisch und klabüstern mit 30 Knoten übern Teich |bla:|wavey:.
> 
> #dMein Sohn will unbedingt `ne Segeljolle :c , bitte helft mir ...#q


 


Hallo Horschte!!!
Auf der See darf ich das leider nicht(noch nicht), Binnen schon:g :c #q :b


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stingray
> du bist der erste aber wirst sicherlich nicht der letzte sein.
> gut das du bescheid sagst und schade das es nicht klappt.


 
Da isa ja wieder mal!
Wat is so los da oben. Heute Morgen beim Frühstück habe ich zu meiner Frau gesagt, dass ich noch sooooo lange warten muß und eigentlich schon mal früher da sein könnte!!!:g


----------



## Stokker (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> seemänner = nur auf dem kleinem see fahren (nicht ostsee)
> 
> ich bewundere auf jeden fall euren mut immer wieder auf ein neues euer leben für ne hand voll fisch zu riskieren :m[------------------------------------------------------/quote]
> Hi Andy
> ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

:g Die Anfahrt auf der AB stellt ein viel größeres Risiko dar, als auf der See. Bei den ferngesteuerten Fahrern die man so den Tag auf Deutschlands Strassen erleben darf. (keine Boardis) 
Also, Schlauchi ist sicherer:g #6


----------



## aal-matti (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

#h *Moin, Moin #h*​*Interesse:  hört sich super an |director: *
*Angeln:     immer gerne #: *
*Kalender:   der hatte bis eben noch keine Eintragung, aber ....#6 #6 *
*Boot:       2.60m mit 4 PS Motor :s :s *
*Unterkunft:  dafür ist gesorgt #u |schlafen *
*Verpflegung: kein Problem #g *
*Sonstiges:   freue mich schon, viele aus dem AB kennen zulernen |bla: |bla: *

_* Wetter: schlechtes gibt es nicht, nur verkehrte Kleidung :q *_​
*Viele Grüsse aus Hamburg- Langenhorn*
*von*
*aal-matti*​


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ matti
du bist person nummer 35 und boot nummer 27 #6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Gibt es eigentlich soooo viele Betten auf Fehmarn???|wavey: und ist der Sund breit genug???


----------



## aal-matti (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

*#h Moin #h *

*Ich bringe mein Bett ( Wohni ) mit und stelle es auf den Campingplatz Miramar. Vielleicht stellt ja noch irgend jemand sein Bett auf dem Campingplatz  auf !!!*

*Vielen Dank für die Nummer 35 und 27. *

*aal-matti*
* :z :z :z :z :z *​


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				aal-matti schrieb:
			
		

> *#h Moin #h *
> 
> *Ich bringe mein Bett ( Wohni ) mit und stelle es auf den Campingplatz Miramar. Vielleicht stellt ja noch irgend jemand sein Bett auf dem Campingplatz auf !!!*
> 
> ...


Wir sind wahrscheinlich von Ostern bis zum 1. Mai auf Miramar.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Stokker (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich würde mein 7,50 m Bett ja auch gerne auf Miramar aufstellen. Aber wo friere ich dann die 2 Tonnen Dorsch ein die ich fange ??


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mein 7,50 m Bett ja auch gerne auf Miramar aufstellen. Aber wo friere ich dann die 2 Tonnen Dorsch ein die ich fange ??


 
Da gibt es doch auf dem Platz ne Möglichkeit!!!!#6 

Große Menschen, große Betten.

Für mich reicht ein Campingstuhl:q :q :q


----------



## Waldemar (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@DRILLINGSHASE,
kennst Du eventuell Steffan Gidius aus Bad Freienwalde??


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> @DRILLINGSHASE,
> kennst Du eventuell Steffan Gidius aus Bad Freienwalde??


 
Na und ob.#6  War Weihnachten wieder bei Ihm. Wir haben schon viele Touren zusammen gemacht.Ich wollte, dass er mit zum Bootstreffen kommt und er wusste es noch nicht genau.
Wieso fragst du??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Waldemar (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@DRILLINGSHASE-Wiso ich frage?
Ich kenn Steffan schon viele Jahre.
Wenn meine Frau und ich mal bei ihm essen, kommt er zu uns an den Tisch
und wir reden fast nur übers angeln.
Als wir uns letztes mal auf der Straße trafen erzählte ich ihm daß ich begeisteter Kleinbootangler gewoden bin und oft auf der Ostsee fische.
Steffan fing gleich an vom Sund-Treffen zu erzählen und daß er nen Kumpel
hat der auch ein Boardi sei und ihn versucht dort mit hin zu bekommen.
Er konnte mir nur nicht Deinen Nik sagen.
Das einzige was ich behalten hatte war, daß Du begeisteter Barbenfischer bist.
Ich hab gleich auf ihn eingeredet dort mit Dir hochzufahren und daß auch ich vieleicht mit von der Partie sein werde.
Leider ist das ja immer so eine Sache mit der Zeit bei ihm.
Abgeneigt tat er ja nicht.
Wenn es zeitlich geht wird er wohl kommen.


----------



## C-H Bremen (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So habe heute erstmal einen Wohnwagen gemietet
auf dem Campingplatz Miramar.Werde mit meiner Frau
vom 27-30.04 dort sein hoffe es werden noch ein
paar mehr dort sein so das man sich vorher schon treffen
kann.


----------



## aal-matti (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				C-H Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> So habe heute erstmal einen Wohnwagen gemietet
> auf dem Campingplatz Miramar.Werde mit meiner Frau
> vom 27-30.04 dort sein hoffe es werden noch ein
> paar mehr dort sein so das man sich vorher schon treffen
> kann.


 
#h Moin C-H Bremen

 Ich werde mit meiner Frau und unserem Sohn vom 28.04.-01.05. auf dem Campingplatz Miramar sein. Wir bringen unseren Wohnwagen mit. 

Gruß aus Hamburg -Langenhorn
von aal-matti


----------



## C-H Bremen (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				aal-matti schrieb:
			
		

> #h Moin C-H Bremen
> 
> Ich werde mit meiner Frau und unserem Sohn vom 28.04.-01.05. auf dem Campingplatz Miramar sein. Wir bringen unseren Wohnwagen mit.
> 
> ...


 

Das ist gut dann ist meine Frau wenigstens nicht die 
einzigste Frau dort.Nur meinen Sohn werde ich Zuhause 
bei meinen Eltern lassen da er erst 3 ist und ich ihn
noch nicht mit auf das Boot nehmen wollte.Man wird
sich bestimmt auf dem Campingplatz treffen kann kurz
vorher ja die Handynummern austauschen und sich
mit allen leuten die auch dort sind treffen wird bestimmt
ganz lustig.Vorausgesetzt sie Angeln auch mit!


----------



## addy123 (29. Januar 2006)

*HILFE!!!!!! Habe keinen Kapitän mehr!!!!*

:c 
Habe gerade von Dorschjaeger75 die Info erhalten, dass es bei Ihm nicht klappt mit dem Treffen. Beruf geht nunmal vor!

Jetzt habe ich das gleiche Problem wie vor einiger Zeit.#q 

Mein Boot 4,20x2,00m (40/4PS) hatte ich bereits gemeldet.
Das Haus direkt am Sund Nähe Zeltplatz Miramar ist auch schon gebucht.
Geplant ist das neben meinen Frauchen evtl. mein Sohnemann (20) mitkommt. Bei Ihm steht es aber noch nicht fest, wegen Schule. 

Ich brauche nun wieder einen KAPITÄN!
Das heißt, einen Mitfahrer mit Seeführerschein.
Wär hätte sone Quali und Lust auf mein Bootche mit aufzuspringen???|rolleyes 

Ein Zimmer mit Bett in unserem schönem Ferienhaus ist auch noch frei!:m 

Ich beabsichtige die volle Distanz von Donnerstag bis Dienstag da oben zu bleiben und zu angeln.

Also würde ich mich über einen angenehmen Zeitgenossen, der so wie wir immer gute Laune hat, freuen.


----------



## Schütti (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi Andy,

melde mich gehorsamst aus dem Skiurlaub zurück #6 . Super Wetter und Neuschnee, was will man mehr. 

Na klar, mal wieder nach Fehmarn :m .

Aber so lange ist es ja jetzt nicht mehr mit unserem Treffen. Nu helf doch unserem Addi mal und lass Zwergi mal ein paar Tage Ruhe. Dann übernimmst du Addis Boot und bekommst mal ein Geschwindigkeits-Rausch  .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## addy123 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Schütti

Danke für Deine Schützenhilfe!
Kann ich im Moment gut gebrauchen!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

sorry, aber ich habe bereits mit karsten gechincht das er bei mir oder falls wir an einen anderen strand müssen ich bei ihm mitfahre. #c 
ich denke aber von den noch verbleibenden wird sich noch einer finden....wart ab. :g 


@ Schütti
arme, beine usw. noch alles dran und zum einsatz bereit ?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ICH will endlich los .... bin am WE oben gewesen,und was war ? 

Allerbestes Trollingwetter (West mit Stärke 0-1) aber dafür waren die Boote eingefroren.

Ursache : Rund um Fehmarn gab es zwar in den letzten 2 Wochen garnet die extremen Dauerfröste,aber der stetige Ostwind trieb die allerkleinsten Eispartikel aus dem Osten die Küste hoch,die Hafeneinfahrt von Grobro wirkte wie ein grosser Trichter und sammelte alles ein ... und als dann letzten Montag die Temperaturen für eine Nacht richtig in den Keller gingen,war sofort alles zugefroren.
Aber bei den jetzigen Temperaturen ist wohl am nächsten WE wieder alles frei. (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)

Uli


----------



## Schütti (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Schütti
arme, beine usw. noch alles dran und zum einsatz bereit ?[/quote]


Klar, alles noch dran. Nur den Kopf hab´ ich da gelassen. 
Aber der war ja eh nichts wert :q :q .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber ich habe bereits mit karsten gechincht das er bei mir oder falls wir an einen anderen strand müssen ich bei ihm mitfahre. #c
> ich denke aber von den noch verbleibenden wird sich noch einer finden....wart ab. :g
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dab ei bleibt es auch!!!:g #6


----------



## Acki (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Schütti
> 
> Danke für Deine Schützenhilfe!
> Kann ich im Moment gut gebrauchen!!!


 
Addy keine Panik!! Ich komme auch mit Boot,darfst gerne mitfahren oder ich werde bei Dir anheuern|kopfkrat Gruß Acki


----------



## addy123 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Addy keine Panik!! Ich komme auch mit Boot,darfst gerne mitfahren oder ich werde bei Dir anheuern|kopfkrat Gruß Acki


 
Habe Dir eine PN gesandt


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ging doch schneller wie gedacht.........

@ Schütti
wenn du pro dorsch den du beim letztem mal gefangen hast ne stunde ski gefahren bist wahren die chancen auf verletzung ja auch
 SEEEHR GERING :m


----------



## Schütti (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ging doch schneller wie gedacht.........
> 
> @ Schütti
> wenn du pro dorsch den du beim letztem mal gefangen hast ne stunde ski gefahren bist wahren die chancen auf verletzung ja auch
> SEEEHR GERING :m


 

Da sach ich doch nur: Warte bis Ende April |splat2: . Dann gibt´s Haue mit ´nem 80er Leo :g .

Bis denn

Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

wie siehts denn da vor Ort eigendlich momentan so aus ?!?
Wind, Wetter, Eis ???  #c
würd ja gern noch etwas "üben" gehen ....  :q
aber slippe in Grobo z.Z. wohl nicht zu gebrauchen hab ich gehört .......... #d


----------



## Stokker (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Zum Glück für uns andere....
Du nennst dich doch nicht umsonst" (H)aufenweise(D)orsch(4 immer)4ever".....|wavey:


----------



## detlefb (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück für uns andere....
> Du nennst dich doch nicht umsonst" (H)aufenweise(D)orsch(4 immer)4ever".....|wavey:


:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Stokker (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hey Boardies, ich freu mich auf das Treffen...|supergri#6|wavey:|rolleyes#h:k


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück für uns andere....
> Du nennst dich doch nicht umsonst" (H)aufenweise(D)orsch(4 immer)4ever".....|wavey:




;+ .... mir wird ja auch nix gegönnt ...  :c ..... 
nee - wollte zu deiner Beruhigung nun erstmal mit Schleppzeuggeraffel nach Meerforellen gucken ...  :m


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ HD
also hier ging es in den letzten tagen mit den slippen.
es ist aber wieder regen und frost für die nächsten tage angesagt....musst dein üben wohl verschieben.

hätte ich doch fast vergessen.....|splat2: den noch für schütti und seine vorlauten kommentare |evil:      

|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ HD
> also hier ging es in den letzten tagen mit den slippen.
> es ist aber wieder regen und frost für die nächsten tage angesagt....musst dein üben wohl verschieben.



werd ich beobachten ..... #h
wo ist denn genau *hier*  ?


----------



## Schütti (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So Leutz,

hab´ mal eben unseren Kurztrip für mich und Carsten gebucht |laola: .
Vom 28sten April bis zum 02ten Mai und zwar hier: http://www.ferienhof-klausdorf.de/

Wie sich´s anhörte sind noch ein paar kleine Appartements zu dieser Zeit frei. Also, wenn noch ein Boardie was sucht. Einfriermöglichkeiten sind ohne Ende vorhanden #6 .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordangler (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Heul, werde wohl absagen müßen, da ich an dem Wochenende nach Norwegen fahren werde. Zumindest nach dem jetzigen Stand der Dinge.

Sven


----------



## Schütti (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Heul, werde wohl absagen müßen, da ich an dem Wochenende nach Norwegen fahren werde. Zumindest nach dem jetzigen Stand der Dinge.
> 
> Sven


 
Du Armer musst nach Norwegen #d , da haben wir aber alle Mitleid mit dir  .

Bis dann und dicke Fische

Schütti


----------



## addy123 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Heul, werde wohl absagen müßen, da ich an dem Wochenende nach Norwegen fahren werde. Zumindest nach dem jetzigen Stand der Dinge.
> 
> Sven


 
Oooooooocccccchhhhhhh:c , mir sind auch gleich die Tränchen gekommen!!!:g 

Der Arme muss nach "N O R W E G E N".

Hast Du eigentlich mal überlegt, wer von uns heulen muß!?|krach: 



Viel Spass in Norge#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du eigentlich mal überlegt, wer von uns heulen muß!?|krach:
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Spass in Norge#6




ICH glaube WIR ALLEEEEEEE :c :c :c . Viel Spaß in Norge mein lieber!!! |krach: :m


----------



## vazzquezz (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Überschrift schrieb:
			
		

> Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund



Habe ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, daß ich "MASSIV BOCK" auf das Treffen habe #6  ??

Ich habe das Gefühl, daß das SEEEEHR lustig wird!!! :m 

V.


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ HD
mit HIER ist natürlich fehmarn gemeint...was dachtest du den ? evtl die slippen in simbawe |kopfkrat #d 

@ Nordangler
du armer |uhoh: , dann sag mal bescheid wenn es amtlich ist.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ HD
> mit HIER ist natürlich fehmarn gemeint...was dachtest du den ? evtl die slippen in simbawe |kopfkrat #d



haha ....
nicht ganz ....
aber bisher war ich ausschließlich immer in GroBo slippen ....
daher ist mein Kenntnisstand anderer slippen etwas mau .... :m


----------



## addy123 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Auch wenn ich heulen könnte, dass es diese Jahr noch nicht mit Norge bei mir klappt, FEHMARN wird das erste anglerische Highlight in diesem Jahr!!!#6 

ICH FREUE MICH DRAUF!!!:l 

NORDANGLER verpasst natürlich was!#d :q 

So ein "Caotentreffen" sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen!|supergri


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo @all, so nachdem sich auch ein paar Frauen mit angemeldet haben und wir uns nur noch mit dem Babysitter ( Oma1+Oma2) unterhalten müssen, würde ich auch mal vorsichtig anmelden. Komme mit meinem Raritäten Schlauchi von Wiking 4.10m lang mit 60 (6 als Hilfe) peesen. 

Jetzt wollten wir auch auf den Miramar Platz aber der ist mit seinen Mietwohnwagen und den Ferienwohnungen ausgebucht. Wo könnte man denn noch Nächtigen? Wohnwagen oder FeWo wäre schon klasse. Sollte auch in der Nähe des Treffpunktes liegen, oder in der Nähe der Slippe weil ich sonst nicht wassern kann.

Auf son Treffen freue ich mich tierisch.#a

Gruß Jochen


----------



## aal-matti (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

#h *Hallo Jochen #h *
*versuche es doch mal auf dem Campingplatz*
*www.struckkamphuk.de oder www.wulfenerhals.de *
*Dort kann man Wohnwagen oder Ferienwohnungen mieten.*
*Ich drücke dir die Daumen.#6 #6 #6 *

*Gruß aus *
*Hamburg - Langenhorn*
*von*
* aal-matti*
:z :z :z :z :z​


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Und die :

http://www.buenning-vermietung.de/

haben Fewo in Heili und Grobro.
In Grobro auch welche direkt am Wasser (schön für Kinder)
und relativ günstig.

Uli H.


----------



## Stokker (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlichtboardlicht
Du kannst schon mal die Tasten anwärmen und mein Faltboot streichen ( zumindest von der Liste derer die sich in den Sund trauen )
Mein Faltboot wird nicht nass......
Weil ich mir ein Schlauchboot zugelegt habe.
Allroundmarine 3,60 ( oder 3,80 ?? )m lang mit 4,5 Ps Motor...( Grins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @all, so nachdem sich auch ein paar Frauen mit angemeldet haben .....



Ach ja, mein Fru und mien Sohn sind och mit dabei.

Uli


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Stokker

#6 GLÜCKWUNSCH #6 

ich wusste das 2006 DEIN jahr wird und du zur vernunft kommst  

derzeitiges fehmarn-wetter wolken, 0 grad, schnee und ca.5bft aus süd-west.
ich hoffe auf warmes wetter im februar damit ich das boot malen kann...muss ja schick aussehen zum event.
im märz habe ich keine zeit zum malen da wird jeden tag mit der spinne auf mefo-pirsch gegangen und im april muss ich bis zum 29sten alle neuen gummifische testen  um zu wissen welcher fängt #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Andy, hiermit melde ich meine Frau und mich inkl Boot an.

HUHU ich kann endlich  in der Ostsee angeln. Ist das erste mal:g

Gruß Jochen


----------



## vazzquezz (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das erste mal:g



..und wird DEFINITIV nicht das letzte mal sein!!!

EINMAL ist IMMER ...! GARANTIERT! #6 

V.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo, eine Frage hätte ich dann doch. Weiter ober habe ich gelesen das man den blauen Fischereischein braucht. Wie lange sind die denn gültig? Mir hat man damals gesagt, die wären immer gültig.  Stimmt das?

Gruß Jochen

P.S. iiieehh freu mee.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Du brauchst den amtlichen Jahresfischereischein,mehr nich.

Es sei denn,du willst mit deinem Kleinboot von Fehmarn aus in dänische oder MeckPo- Gewässer fahren.


Uli


----------



## Schütti (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stokker
> 
> #6 GLÜCKWUNSCH #6
> 
> ...


 
Hi Andy,

war gerade mal im Keller und hab´ mein Gufi-Sortiment erweitert. Obwohl ich immer noch ein bisschen skeptisch bin mit meiner 30-60 gr. Steckrute. Aber ich werd´s testen und bin mal gespannt ob ich damit so´n 70er an die frische Luft bekomme |kopfkrat . 

Du weisst ja wie das ist mit den Gufi´s testen. Heute fängt der und morgen der. Aber wie sagt Schütti immer so schön:"Hat der Fisch Hunger und sieht er deinen Köder nimmt er ihn auch, egal ob rot, grün oder blau, da kommt er auch schon hoch, die Sau." :g 

Cooler Reim, wa. Hab ich mir gerade einfallen lassen #t |supergri .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Schütti
wenn du so angelst wie du reimst :c  werden wir ne menge spass haben |uhoh:


----------



## Schütti (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schütti
> wenn du so angelst wie du reimst :c werden wir ne menge spass haben |uhoh:


 

Ich werd´ mir richtig Mühe geben wenn wir uns dan nächste mal sehen.

Versprochen

Bis denn

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Zum Thema Reimen und wenn du ..so.. sie ...du.. dann...

Auf meinem Nachbarparkplatz stand ein fremder Wagen total schief . Aber nicht nur einmal sondern gleich mehrmals. Also schrieb ihm die Nachbarin einen freundlichen Zettel:
Wenn du so vög.. st, wie du parkst , dann bist du eine alte Sau...

Fazit:
Schütti, wenn du so fängst wie du reimst, haben die Fisch nichts zu befürchten..:q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Reimen und wenn du ..so.. sie ...du.. dann...
> 
> Auf meinem Nachbarparkplatz stand ein fremder Wagen total schief . Aber nicht nur einmal sondern gleich mehrmals. Also schrieb ihm die Nachbarin einen freundlichen Zettel:
> Wenn du so vög.. st, wie du parkst , dann bist du eine alte Sau...
> ...


 
Der geht doch anders!!!
Wenn du so vög...st wie du parkst, dann bekommst du ihn nie rein!!


----------



## Schütti (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

*@all die am Sundtreffen teilnehmen*

Wer kommt vor unserem Sund-Treffen noch nach Langeland oder hat vielleicht dieses Prospekt doppelt:




Hab gerade versucht es über "langeland.dk" zu bestellen aber es hat nicht funktioniert. Wer es über hat, bitte mitbringen, dann spendiere ich auch 2-6 leckere Bierchen aus unserer Region |rolleyes (Schwelmer Bernstein)

*Wisst ihr, ich muss doch noch meine Familie davon überzeugen wie schööööön es auf Langeland ist* #6  


@Stokker und Nordlich

O.K. der Reim war Sch...e. Aber es war ja auch schon ziemlich spät und ich hatte schon *ein* |supergri Bierchen getrunken.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> spendiere ich auch 2-6 leckere Bierchen aus unserer Region




................. oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............
muß ich ganz schnell versuchen zu bestellen !!!! :m  #g


----------



## vazzquezz (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> *@all die am Sundtreffen teilnehmen*
> 
> Wer kommt vor unserem Sund-Treffen noch nach Langeland oder hat vielleicht dieses Prospekt doppelt:
> 
> ...



Hastes schon hier probiert:

http://www.netshoppen.com/?vf=view_category_product&FirstItem=0&vm=9129&pm=9129%A4p130589&vi=130589

Kostet allerdings 20DKR Versand ...

V.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Kostet allerdings 20DKR Versand ...



Mist ... seh meine 2-6 Bierchen ja schon flöten gehen .... :c  
ggf. gleich mehre bestellen und Sammelversand ?! (nehm auch 2)  :m


----------



## vazzquezz (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Mist ... seh meine 2-6 Bierchen ja schon flöten gehen .... :c
> ggf. gleich mehre bestellen und Sammelversand ?! (nehm auch 2)  :m



@HD: Machen wir´s doch so: Du bestellst 2, gibst Schütti eins ab , und für den Link teilen wir uns die 2-6 beim Sundtreffen #g  #6 !!!

V. |supergri


----------



## Stokker (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Sach ma Schütti, was willste denn auf Langeland ?? Da kennste ja jeden .
Neee , echt ,lass ma. Langeland. Pah. Fehmarn is besser.
Wär ja noch schöner, fremdgeh`n wa ?? Langeland, sowat ? Nee, is nich.
Da fährst` du dir `nen Wolf nachm Dorsch. 

Lass uns froh und munter sein,komm im April zum Sundverein.
Dort ist der Spass , dort ist der Dorsch, und Langeland, das ist für`n ..sch.....#h


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

drückt mal die Daumen das das Wetter nächstes WE bestens ist !!!!
will am 24. oder 25. mal los .... |supergri|supergri|supergri
bis dahin bin ich wieder fit ...


----------



## Schütti (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Hastes schon hier probiert:
> 
> http://www.netshoppen.com/?vf=view_category_product&FirstItem=0&vm=9129&pm=9129%A4p130589&vi=130589
> 
> ...


 

Jau, hab ich probiert. Dort kommt man automatisch über -langeland.dk- hin.
Hat aber trotzdem nicht hingehauen. Hatte wohl irgendeine Fehlereingabe im Adressenfeld. Aber er hat mir nicht gesagt welche ;+ :r  .

Schütti


----------



## Schütti (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma Schütti, was willste denn auf Langeland ?? Da kennste ja jeden .
> Neee , echt ,lass ma. Langeland. Pah. Fehmarn is besser.
> Wär ja noch schöner, fremdgeh`n wa ?? Langeland, sowat ? Nee, is nich.
> Da fährst` du dir `nen Wolf nachm Dorsch.
> ...


 

Ich hab´ mir das mal so überlegt falls meine Family mal wieder nach Dänemark will. Und bevor ich auf irgendeiner Insel lande wo´s keinen Fisch gibt, muss ich schon mal im Vorfeld meine Überredungskünste walten lassen |krach:  |supergri 

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also Schütti, ich will dich ja nicht negativ beeinflussen. Aber ich fand Langeland mit Fämmeli nicht so aufregend. Viel los ist da nicht#d .


----------



## Yupii (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

spendiere ich auch 2-6 leckere Bierchen aus unserer Region |rolleyes (Schwelmer Bernstein)
 [/quote]
Hallo Schütti,
besser ist noch das Alt. Unsere Nachbarn kommen aus EN
Daher gibbet das auch wieder bei unserer  SEHO-Tour Ende April. Leggere Gerstenkaltschale#6


----------



## Schütti (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> spendiere ich auch 2-6 leckere Bierchen aus unserer Region |rolleyes (Schwelmer Bernstein)


Hallo Schütti,
besser ist noch das Alt. Unsere Nachbarn kommen aus EN
Daher gibbet das auch wieder bei unserer SEHO-Tour Ende April. Leggere Gerstenkaltschale#6[/quote]


Da hast du wohl Recht. Es gibt kein besseres Alt |rolleyes .
Das Pils ist so  . Aber das "Bernstein und das Alt" #v .

*Hiermit erkläre ich mich offiziel bereit eine Kiste "Bernstein" für unser After-Sund-Treffen zu spendieren, auch wenn mir keiner ein Prospekt mitbringt was ich allerdings doch sehr hoffe.*

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

so Männers ....
der 25. ist fest eingeplant und sollte das liebe Wetter mir als Nußschalenostseeangler nächsten Samstag gnädig sein gehts dabei !!! :m
Coasthunter ist dann wohl auch vor Ort ... vielleicht ja noch wer ;+


----------



## Acki (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> so Männers ....
> der 25. ist fest eingeplant und sollte das liebe Wetter mir als Nußschalenostseeangler nächsten Samstag gnädig sein gehts dabei !!! :m
> Coasthunter ist dann wohl auch vor Ort ... vielleicht ja noch wer ;+


 

Moin @ Jörg wo soll es den hingehen? Werde vom 23-26 in Großenbrode sein,vieleicht sieht man sich ja.|kopfkrat 
 Achja und zwischendurch sind wir noch beim Bootsanglertreffen:m Gruß Acki


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

ja die Richting Grobo ist schon mal nicht soooo verkehrt ...
meistens slippe ich dort - aber ist halt immer abhängig von der Windrichtung ...
könnte also schon sein das wir unseren Kurs mal kreuzen werden .... :m


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Hd4ever
Wenn der Wind es zuläßt, solltest Du Dich in unser Fahrwasser hängen. 
Und wer noch lust hat, kann sich gerne unserer Armada anschließen, wir fahren schon mit drei kleinen Booten raus. Je mehr wir werden, um so lustiger wird es. 
Und was für Fänge dort wo wir hin fahren möglich, ja fast schon sicher sind, hast Du ja in meinen Berichten von den letzten Wochenenden gesehen.



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ja die Richting Grobo ist schon mal nicht soooo verkehrt ...
> meistens slippe ich dort - aber ist halt immer abhängig von der Windrichtung ...
> könnte also schon sein das wir unseren Kurs mal kreuzen werden .... :m


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Verdammt, verdammt. Ich muß alles zurück nehmen. Es gibt am 25. keine Boote mehr für uns. Sind schon alle weg. Da können wir nur lange Nase machen. Shit. Hätte ich doch bloß etwas früher reserviert. #q #q #q


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

verdammich .... das hört sich ja nicht so gut an |uhoh: 
muß ich wohl allein angreifen ....


----------



## carassius (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, verdammt. Ich muß alles zurück nehmen. Es gibt am 25. keine Boote mehr für uns. Sind schon alle weg. Da können wir nur lange Nase machen. Shit. Hätte ich doch bloß etwas früher reserviert. #q #q #q


 
So, das Problem ist schon fast gelöst,du musst nur noch Mardin von der Quicksilber aktion überzeugen.
Vader Norge und ich nehmen unser eigenes Boot.Das heißt schon in 20 minuten am fisch anstatt 2 1/2 Std.:q #6


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> So, das Problem ist schon fast gelöst,du musst nur noch Mardin von der Quicksilber aktion überzeugen.
> Vader Norge und ich nehmen unser eigenes Boot.Das heißt schon in 20 minuten am fisch anstatt 2 1/2 Std.:q #6


 
Du Sack, hast ja fein gedreht.#6  
Ihr könnt euer Boot Donnerstag schon hoch bringen. Wolle weiß bescheid.
Die Quicksilver habe ich schon für mich und Martin reserviert. Das heißt, schon in 15 minuten am Fisch anstatt 20 min. :q #6 Ha ha ha.  90PS sind schon was feines.:k 
Jetzt müßte ich eigentlich nur noch Lordluftikus erreichen. Der ist irgendwie nicht auffindbar. Er reagiert weder auf Rauchzeichen, noch auf Trommelschläge. #d #d 

@Jörg: Siehst Du, alles wird gut. |wavey: Dann sehen wir uns ja doch und Drillen mal zusammen ne Runde.|rolleyes


----------



## carassius (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Du Sack, hast ja fein gedreht.#6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der kommt doch sowieso nicht!#d


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Der kommt doch sowieso nicht!#d




telefoniere aber gerade mit Andor .... :q
nee - wird aber wohl nix mit uns am 25. - ich komme wegen meinem Mitfahrer wohl erst zu spät los ... |uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Der kommt doch sowieso nicht!#d


 
Leider hast Du recht. Aber irgendwann...................|supergri |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hast Du recht. Aber irgendwann...................|supergri |supergri


woher willst du das denn wissen ?? |kopfkrat 
gar nicht sooo lange her mit dem kommen ...  :m
aber das *Mitfahren* wird leider nochn büschn warten müssen .. geh dann mal etwas näher zu HH auf die Jagd an dem Tag ... #:


----------



## carassius (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So kennen wir ihn!:q


----------



## NorgePollak (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Coasthunter

Das Boot wird gerade fertig gemacht!#6 
Ich hoffe das wir mit dem Wind glück haben.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

schickes Ding ! #6 
dann mal los auf der Ostsee damit !!!


----------



## carassius (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Auf das wir wieder schöne Dorsche angeln!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Auf das wir wieder schöne Dorsche angeln!



Endlich mal jemand mit `nen vernünftigen Mindestmaß ...|kopfkrat oder hast du auch kleinere mitgenommen ?



:gUli:q


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal jemand mit `nen vernünftigen Mindestmaß ...|kopfkrat oder hast du auch kleinere mitgenommen ?
> 
> 
> 
> :gUli:q


 
Das war einer von den kleineren...:m ​


----------



## Das_Lo (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, verdammt. Ich muß alles zurück nehmen. Es gibt am 25. keine Boote mehr für uns. Sind schon alle weg. Da können wir nur lange Nase machen. Shit. Hätte ich doch bloß etwas früher reserviert. #q #q #q



Alter, du hast mich mit der Nachricht schreckweise ein ganzes Pfund altern lassen...


----------



## wuggi (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Hd4ever
> Wenn der Wind es zuläßt, solltest Du Dich in unser Fahrwasser hängen.
> Und wer noch lust hat, kann sich gerne unserer Armada anschließen, wir fahren schon mit drei kleinen Booten raus. Je mehr wir werden, um so lustiger wird es.
> Und was für Fänge dort wo wir hin fahren möglich, ja fast schon sicher sind, hast Du ja in meinen Berichten von den letzten Wochenenden gesehen.
> ...



Hallo,
wo trefft Ihr Euch denn?

Und komme ich dort, wo Ihr hinfahren wollt, mit nur 7 PS hin und ggf. auch wieder zurueck?


----------



## carassius (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal jemand mit `nen vernünftigen Mindestmaß ...|kopfkrat oder hast du auch kleinere mitgenommen ?
> 
> 
> 
> :gUli:q


Dann guck dir mal unsere großen an :m http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69722 
[URL="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39976&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1139739684"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39976&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1139739684
[URL="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39978&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1139740151"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39978&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1139740151[URL="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39996&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1139750874"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39996&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1139750874
[URL="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=40000&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1139750980"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=40000&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1139750980

Alles bis 50cm darf wieder Schwimmen, ansonsten Catch&Knüppel![/URL][/URL]
[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				wuggi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wo trefft Ihr Euch denn?
> 
> Und komme ich dort, wo Ihr hinfahren wollt, mit nur 7 PS hin und ggf. auch wieder zurueck?


 
Moin wuggi,
was hast Du denn für ein Boot? Falls Du noch einen Mitfahrer suchst: Thorsten kennt sich bestens auf der Insel und auf dem Wasser aus. 
Falls Du interesse hast, könnte ich Dir per PN seine Nummer schicken. Er selber hat kein Internet und würde sich riesig über einen Mitfahrgelegenheit freuen.

@Das_Lo
ja ja, mir wurde selber speiübel. Wir haben jetzt zwar eine Lösung gefunden, aber keine optimale, weil jetzt doch ein paar Freunde zu hause bleiben müssen. Sorry, hat nicht sein sollen.


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

hallo jörg,|wavey: 
ich habe mir per zufall im sommer das gleiche boot gekauft,nur in blau mit 1 mal 6 und einmal 5 ps +Minkota e-motor.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=40360&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1140277195
und fast der gleiche trailer. hab leider noch keinen bootsführerschein für mehr ps.
das boot liegt noch in der nähe von husum und ich habs noch nicht einmal ausprobiert. 
.aber bevor ich damit auf die ostseee geh,wollte ich auf die elbe oberhalb von HH und ein wenig üben :q , weiss aber nicht so recht wo. 
du bist doch erfahrener elb-bootsangler,oder?i
ch bin da voll der anfänger.#c und auf tips dringend angewiesen,damit das dies jahr was wird.
kannst du vielleicht so nett sein und mir per PN ein paar slipmöglichkeiten nennen, irgendwo, wo man voll seine ruhe hat?würde das boot auch gerne an der elbe lassen.(nicht so weit zur insel ) 
vielleicht kannst du mir ja helfen.
das wär echt klasse.
viel spass in der neuen saison und gruss an alle aus dem kalten harz
uwe


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Dann guck dir mal unsere großen an :m
> ......
> 
> Alles bis 50cm darf wieder Schwimmen, ansonsten Catch&Knüppel!


Richtig so ..... und irgendwann wirst du selbst diese Maß noch höher schrauben.
Sieht aber ja schon ganz doll aus #6#6#6.

Ich selbst werd leider einmal im Jahr von Muttern genötigt einen Sack voller 45èr mit zu nehmen (als Kochfisch,so bekommt jeder einen ganzen Fisch auf den Teller), ansonsten versuch ich inzwischen erst ab 60 mit zu nehmen .... wobei auch schon mal achtziger wieder "platsch" machen durften.


Gruß

Uli


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Ulrich Horst,  also ich bin ja froh wenn ich beim Treffen einen fange. War jetzt zweimal in Holland auf zander, in einem Gewässer bei dem man erst die Zander an die seite schieben muss um ans Wasser zukommen (so hört es sich nur manchmal von könnern an) und habe auch nichts gefangen.

Habe bei Bünning mal ne Anfrage gestellt zwecks FeWO aber seit 4tagen keine Antwort. Bin gespannt. Wie weit ist denn bis zum Sund von Großenbrode aus? 

gruß Jochen


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit ist denn bis zum Sund von Großenbrode aus?


der ist quasi nur einmal kurz um die Ecke ;-)
kannst ja hier  ---->>>   http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/fehmarn.gif
schon mal gucken ....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ HD :

Jute Karte

@gpsjunkie :

Grobro ist auf der Karte unter Fehmarn, östlich Festlandseite dieser "Binnensee" mit Meeresverbindung.
Bei Schietwetter kann man dort immer noch von der Seebrücke oder von der Mole aus angeln.

Wegen Zimmer :
- Ich = http://angelferien-grossenbrode.de/angelferien_in_grossenbrode001.htm 
ausgebucht für dat WE
- http://www.ferienhaus-grossenbrode.de/
- http://www.wassersportzentrum.net/  (Links)
- http://www.grossenbrode.de/

Suchst du eher ein Zimmer nur für dich,oder will deine familie mit ?

Uli


----------



## wuggi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Moin wuggi,
> was hast Du denn für ein Boot? Falls Du noch einen Mitfahrer suchst: Thorsten kennt sich bestens auf der Insel und auf dem Wasser aus.
> Falls Du interesse hast, könnte ich Dir per PN seine Nummer schicken. Er selber hat kein Internet und würde sich riesig über einen Mitfahrgelegenheit freuen.


 
Hallo,
ich habe eine kleine Askeladden Kombijolle.
Die ist 4,3m lang und aufgrund der Rumpfform und dem angedeuteten Langkiel klar ein Verdraenger. Mit meinem 7,5 PS Uralt-Mercury liege ich deshalb schon einen halben PS ueber der max. Motorisierung. 
Falls der mal ausfaellt, habe ich noch einen neuen Honda 2BF dabei.
Aber eigentlich sollte es auch ohne Motor gehen, da das Boot sich recht stabil segeln laesst.

Falls Thorsten auf so einer Nußschale mitsegeln will, ist er herzlich willkommen!

Es kommen allerdings auch meine Matrosen (3 und 7 Jahre) mit an Bord.
Das kann somit etwas anstrengend werden und gutes Wetter ist auch Voraussetzung.
Zumal es fuer die Luetten keine Floatationanzuege zu kaufen gibt.
Somit habe ich auch keinen - ich will ja nicht zusehen muessen, wie die Kleinen hopps gehen.
Ich habe schon daran gedacht, Kindertaucheranzuege zu beschaffen.
Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Tschuess
Thomas


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				wuggi schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Zumal es fuer die Luetten keine Floatationanzuege zu kaufen gibt.
> Somit habe ich auch keinen - ich will ja nicht zusehen muessen, wie die Kleinen hopps gehen.
> Ich habe schon daran gedacht, Kindertaucheranzuege zu beschaffen.
> ...



.... doch,gibt es.
zumindest für den größeren der Zwerge.
Ich werd mal den Link suchen... CU

Uli


----------



## vazzquezz (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Apropos Kinderfloater!
Der hier zeigt sie zwar nicht, sagt aber, er hätte welche ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fladen-Overall-Schwimmanzug-B-O-auch-Kindergroessen_W0QQitemZ7219266337QQcategoryZ65978QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 |wavey: 

V.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Jau, genau den mein ich .... dort hab ich den Einteiler für meinen Jung auch gekauft.

http://www.zoogoral.de/

Uli


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo wuggi,
scheint ja ein schönes Boot zu sein. Für eine gemeinsame Pilktour aber etwas zu klein. Zumal Deine Jungs ja auch noch dabei sind. Der Wind ist ja im moment auch etwas heftig. Und so weit wie wir raus fahren........
Aber im Namen von Thorsten sage ich mal trotzdem Danke für das nette Angebot. 
Falls Du mal alleine raus fährst und einen "Komplizen" suchst, wirst Du nicht zweimal fragen müssen.............:q :q


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ all
habe ne pm von bengt erhalten. aus seinem evtl. wurde ein klares nein.
der arme muss nach norge #d   

@ Schütti
wie du siehst lebe ich noch....habe aber noch immer die hasskappe auf :r 
bekomme einfach keine schwarz/roten gummifische.

@ all
ich suche schwarz/rote gummifische nicht die von zebco...währe zu einfach.
hat evtl. einer nen link ?


----------



## bengt (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> habe ne pm von bengt erhalten. aus seinem evtl. wurde ein klares nein.
> der arme muss nach norge #d



tja, jungs, das ist echt hart, nordnorge für fast 6 wochen |laola:  *gröhl*
trotzdem euch allen ein dickes petri und viel spaß!!!


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

du arme Sau !!! |uhoh:
mein "Beileid" hast du ....  :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Uli habe jetzt doch Kontakt zu Bünning. Das mit dem Hafen meinte ich ob es der Hafen Oben direkt am Sund liegt oder der der direkt in Großenbrode ist. Und wenn es der Hafen ist wo auch Dein Wochenendhäusschen steht, kann ich dort slippen und das Boot dort zwei Tage liegen lassen?
@ Andy, welche Gufis suchst Du denn? Zu wann brauchst Du die? 
    Hier welche dabei? http://www.angler-oase.de/ 
 P.S Mein Schlauchboot hat 60 PS+6PS


----------



## wuggi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@vazzquezz und ulrich:

danke fuer den tip bzgl. der kinderfloater!!
habe dort gleich angeklingelt.
die waren supernett - das hat den kleinsten anzug aber leider auch nicht kleiner gemacht....
dort geht es bei 40kg los.
das sind natuerlich auch noch kindergroessen, aber schon etwas groessere.

bleibt wohl nur badewannenwetter und rettungsinsel...


----------



## vazzquezz (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@wuggi: Dann bleibt wohl nur die Neopren-Alternative! Die Dinger gibts von Quicksilver, ONEILL & CO. auch in Kleinkindgrößen. SInd aber ...rschteuer, und natürlich nicht das Wahre, wenn mal "Pullern" angesagt ist, da das meistens Shorty-EInteiler mit Rückenreißverschluss sind.  Dafür sind sie dann (untergezogen) auch RICHTIG warm!

V.


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Coasthunter

Wie stehts mit dem Wind, werden wir glück haben?


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

gucke gerade beim *windfinder* ....
Sa Wind aus N aber nur 6-8 Kn etwa ....


----------



## carassius (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				wuggi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wo trefft Ihr Euch denn?
> 
> Und komme ich dort, wo Ihr hinfahren wollt, mit nur 7 PS hin und ggf. auch wieder zurueck?


 
Ja das kommst du, aber das müssen wir uns erst einmal überlegen ob wir dich da hin führen!


----------



## carassius (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> gucke gerade beim *windfinder* ....
> Sa Wind aus N aber nur 6-8 Kn etwa ....


 
Dann komm mal mit deiner Nußschale mit zum Dorsch angeln?
Ich sag dir, du wirst sonst was verpassen!#6


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

glaub ich wohl ....
komme aber nicht vor 7.30 los ...
bin noch am überlegen mit meinem endgültigen Reiseziel....
wo holt ihr euch die Boote ? gibts da ne slippe für mich ?


----------



## carassius (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Da musst du mit Andor schnacken, ich weiss nicht mehr wie das kaff hieß.
Das Slippen kost da 5 euronen, aber du kannst auch in Westermakelsdorf oder wie das hieß Slippen, dann bist du schon viel früher am fisch als wir.Aber wie gesagt,sprech mal mit Coasthunter!


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

werd mal schauen ...
"zur Not" fahr ich bei Wind aus N bei Neustadt raus ..... 
hab bisher noch nix gefunden da oben an Slipmöglichkeiten .... und übern Strand ins Wasser schubsen is zum würgen


----------



## carassius (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Das wird da richtig profesionel gemacht, dein trailer wird nicht einmal nass!
Dat wird mit´n Krahn gemacht!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> .... kann ich dort slippen und das Boot dort zwei Tage liegen lassen?



Jeep,Gastliegeplätze gibbet.Der Link zum Hafen ist :

http://www.wassersportzentrum.net/

.... du wirst begeistert sein.

Uli


----------



## addy123 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Da Ihr gerade das Thema Slippen habt.
Einige haben Ihr Quartier auf dem Campingplatz Miramar. Das müsste in der Nähe des Ferienhauses sein, in dem ich mich einquartiere. Nach Auskunft des Campingplatzes wird mir das Slippen für ein kleines Entgelt gestattet. Kennt den Jemand die Slippe???
Oder kennt Ihr Möglichkeiten in Burgtiefe das Boot zu slippen und evtl. im Hafen liegen zu lassen???
Eine Telnr. vom Hafenmeister wäre hilfreich. Die Telnr. vom Hafenmeister welche ich gegoogelt habe, existiert nicht mehr.#d  Schade!
Dies ist für mich eigentlich das letzte organisatorische Problem. Hätte es gerne im Vorfeld abgeklärt.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> @Coasthunter
> 
> Wie stehts mit dem Wind, werden wir glück haben?


 
Sagt mal, habe ich hier was verpasst? Das Treffen sollte doch Ende April stattfinden. Macht Ihr Euch hier jetzt ernsthaft schon Gedanken, wie der Wind in 2 Monaten sein wird ;+ 

@HD4ever: Kannst Du auch die Lottozahlen mit Deiner Zauberkugel vorhersagen? :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo. Boh ey bei den Übernachtungspreisen wird mir ja richtig schlecht. Auch für zwei Tage Übernachtung sollen wir 3o€ Endreinigung bezahlen? Junge ich wusste gar nicht das ich beim Schlafen solchen Dreck mache. Hoffentlich liest das meine Frau nicht. Dann stellt sie bestimmt schadenersatz forderungen:v .

Wo habt Ihr denn alle so eure Unterkunft?

@ Uli, ja das mit dem Jachthafen sieht sehr gut aus. Gesetz den Fall wir Angeln bei Staberhuk, wie weit ist es mit dem Boot dahin? Nur wegen dem Benzin vorrat.

Kennt noch jemand ne Pension in der nähe des Sund in dem ich mit meiner Frau nächtigen kann?


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:
			
		

> @HD4ever: Kannst Du auch die Lottozahlen mit Deiner Zauberkugel vorhersagen? :q



nee - wir gehen doch vorher mal ein wenig üben dort ...  #6
eben weil das noch sooo lange hin ist und wir euch nur die allerallerbesten Erfahrungen weitergeben möchten !!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@gpsjunkie :

Hast du es schon mal über www.grossenbrode.de - Urlaub - Unterkünfte - Hotel/Pension/Privatzimmer versucht ??

Dort gibt es Privatzimmer ab 14 € p.P. und Nacht
..... Pensionen ab 15,50 €         
..... Hotels ab 21,50 € 

Uli


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uli, ja das mit dem Jachthafen sieht sehr gut aus. Gesetz den Fall wir Angeln bei Staberhuk, wie weit ist es mit dem Boot dahin? Nur wegen dem Benzin vorrat.


Aua, jetzt hast mich erwischt ... *Karterauskramenwillabernichtfindet*.
Auf jeden Fall `ne ganz schöne Strecke,für dich mitte kräftigen Schlauchi sicherlich kein Prob.
*Überleg* : Bei Ententeich fahr ich ungefähr zwanzig Minuten ... bei 25-30 Knoten Reisegeschwindigkeit .... ich denk,so 10-14 SM sollten dat sein.

Ich bevorzuge allerdings die Sagasbank... ist dichter und m.E. im Durchschnitt fängiger.

Uli


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ vazzquezz

die oase hatte ich schon durchsucht...ohne erfolg #q


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ addy
die slippe von miramar ist ok, da werden die leihboote von taro auch geslippt.
die telnr vom hafenmeister in burgtiefe suche ich dir noch raus.
aber besser ist es doch das boot zu slippen. ob spritgeld bis zum südstrand oder gebühr für die slippe...ist doch egal oder #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Uli, Danke für Deine Mühe mit den Unterkünften. Werde morgen mal ein wenig telefonieren. 10-14 SM sind aber schon ein brett. Habe noch nicht genau rausgefunden was mein 60 er Merc so schluckt. Es werden so zwischen 0,5-0,8l auf einem km sein. Wäre natürlich ein ziemlicher Posten. Aber ich könnte dann ja auch auf dem Camping Miramar slippen.

@ Andy(Nordlicht) schon bei http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm versucht? Fahre morgen zu meinem Händler. Der hat eine gute Auswahl. Schicke mir doch bitte ne pn was Du brauchst.


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ GPS Jochen
:k 
der unter gummifische aufgeführte "Miss Shad nr 14. EH 5410" könnte es sein.
wenn du die möglichkeit hast würde ich 15stk in 10 cm nehmen (nicht kleiner eher grösser).
würde dir das geld überweisen oder beim treffen geben.

@ vazzquezz
sieh mal auf der seite hat der besagte fisch auch diesen riffelschwanz wie die von relax.
wenn du noch andere sehen solltest melde dich auf jeden fall....


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Andy, sonst schaue doch mal hier: http://www.shadxperts.com/ vielleicht ist da ja auch noch was dabei. Wenn Du möchtest, schicke mir doch ne pn mit deiner Handynummer. Wenn ich bei meinem Händler bin kann ich ja nochmal bei dir nachfragen.#6


----------



## addy123 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ addy
> die slippe von miramar ist ok, da werden die leihboote von taro auch geslippt.
> die telnr vom hafenmeister in burgtiefe suche ich dir noch raus.
> aber besser ist es doch das boot zu slippen. ob spritgeld bis zum südstrand oder gebühr für die slippe...ist doch egal oder #h


 
Vorab schonmal DANKE!!!
Ich bin halt am Überlegen, ob ich mir den täglichen Streß (?) mit dem Slippen sparen soll und das Boot in einem guten Hafen für die paar Tage liegen lasse???
;+


----------



## Peterpaul (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

|bla:  Sagt mal, müsst Ihr immer soviel schreiben?? Jetzt muss ich mir 26 Seiten durchlesen nur weil ich den Thread jetzt erst entdecke |kopfkrat  
Werd mir das übers WE mal durchlesen - dem ersten Posting soll es ja am letzten Aprilwochenende stattfinden. Wäre evtl. mit Boot 4.5m (25 HP) dabei #h . Wie gesagt, vielleicht #c


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ addy
wenn du unter 04371-506360 keinen am hafen erreichst versuche mal bei der inselinfo unter 04371506300.
sollte dasalles nichts bringen pm an mich dann fahre ich zum hafen denn da steht die nummer sicherlich am fenster.

@ Peterpaul

habe dich mit evtl eingetragen


----------



## addy123 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ addy
> wenn du unter 04371-506360 keinen am hafen erreichst versuche mal bei der inselinfo unter 04371506300.
> sollte dasalles nichts bringen pm an mich dann fahre ich zum hafen denn da steht die nummer sicherlich am fenster.


 
Tausend Dank für Deine Mühe!#6 
Melde mich, falls ich irgendwie nicht weiter weiß.
Du bist nun mal einer der ersten Informationsquellen für uns (mich) NOCHNICHTFEHMARNKENNER!!!:m


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo @all, so habe heute eine Bleibe für min Frouw und mich gebucht.

Hoffe das die Zeit jetzt schnell umgeht.

@ Andy (Nordlicht) mein Händler hat leider nur die Marke ProfiBlinker. Die haben Shads in Körper Schwarz und Schaufel Japan rot. Aber ich habe noch einen Link 
http://www.as-tackle.de/catalog/pro...er-6-red-shad/cName/salt-shaker-salt-shaker-6 vielleicht so etwas?


Falls Du etwas bei Ussat bestellen willst, könnten wir uns die Portokosten teilen und ich bestell auch etwas.


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Jochen
danke erstmal für deine mühe und hilfe beim suchen :m
ich werde da in der nächsten zeit aber wohl nichts bestellen denn nur wegen der fische lohnt es sich nicht. ich kann ja auch noch nicht mal genau sagen ob sie es auch 100 % sind |kopfkrat 
mal sehen in 14 tagen macht fairplay ja seine hütte auch wieder auf und dann mal sehen was torsten machen kann.


----------



## Dieter1944 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Tausend Dank für Deine Mühe!#6
> Melde mich, falls ich irgendwie nicht weiter weiß.
> Du bist nun mal einer der ersten Informationsquellen für uns (mich) NOCHNICHTFEHMARNKENNER!!!:m


Hallo Addy, ich habe mal die aktuelle Telefonnummer (auch private wegen Winter) des Hafenmeisters Burttiefe von der WSP Heiligenhafen bekommen. Leider - ich habe natürlich schon gesucht - habe ich sie verlegt. Dort ist eine Slippe für größere Boote öffentlich, nur außerhalb der Saison mit Kette verhängt.
(Betonslippe mit Seitensteg)


Gruß Dieter


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

benutzt eigendlich hier jemand *PMR Handfunkgeräte* ????
überlege mir welche zuzulegen ... kosten ja nicht viel
und mit 5 Km (theoretischer) Reichweite sollte das doch mal langen zum schnacken von Boot zu Boot während so einem event ... |kopfkrat
mit mehreren Booten kann man die guten Dorschstellen ja auch viel besser finden ... |rolleyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Das mit den PMR Handgeräten überlege ich auch gerade. Obi hat welche zur Zeit für 24.98T€uronen. 5 Km Reichweite sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

mein Reden ....
kann ja nicht schaden so von Boot zu Boot ..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Stokker (8. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wie soll denn das funktionieren : Eine Hand an der Rute , eine an der Kurbel, eine am Funkgerät, eine am Gaff....sagt mal seid ihr Kraken ??


----------



## vazzquezz (8. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Stokker: Nix von wegen: ... eine am Gaff... " !!!

Bist Du kirre ??? Beim Schlauchi??? |uhoh: #6

@Nordlicht: Löppt! :g :m 

V.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also meins ist aus Hypalon. Richtig altes Hypalon|kopfkrat . Da muss der Gaff aber Scharf sein. Aber das mit den Funkies finde ich nicht schlecht. Ich werde mir mal ein Paar kaufen, meine Tochter kanns auch gebrauchen. Dann wird es welche geben die immer wissen wo die getiegerten sind.:m


----------



## Schütti (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> benutzt eigendlich hier jemand *PMR Handfunkgeräte* ????
> überlege mir welche zuzulegen ... kosten ja nicht viel
> und mit 5 Km (theoretischer) Reichweite sollte das doch mal langen zum schnacken von Boot zu Boot während so einem event ... |kopfkrat
> mit mehreren Booten kann man die guten Dorschstellen ja auch viel besser finden ... |rolleyes


 

Moin ihr alten Funker  . Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen mal ein Paar "Binatone - MR 200 twin" zugelegt. Konnte diese aber noch nicht ausprobieren. Weiss den einer ob die Geräte alle auf der gleichen Frequenz arbeiten #c .

Bei mir ist folgendes aufgedruckt: Arbeitsfrequenz 446 MHz (8 Kanäle)

Sollten die verschiedensten Geräte nicht auf der gleichen Frequenz funzen, kann man ja die Geräte auf die Boote verteilen da man diese ja sowieso meistens paarweise kaufen kann.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## vazzquezz (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Die gleiche Frage mit der Kompatibilität hatte ich auch ... :m 

Ansonsten könnte man auch ´nen Großangriff starten, und ´n ganzen Schwung hiervon [KLÜCK MÜSCH!] abgreifen! Dann hätten alle die gleichen, und schön billig wär´s auch! :q


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

denke die Frequenzen müßten alle gleich sein - bei allen Geräten ...
weiß nicht genau ob die obigen für 10 EUR spritzwassergeschützt sind .. |kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi #h 

ich mach dann mal den Anfang und melde mich hiermit ab. 

Wünsch euch aber jede Menge Fisch und Spaß :m


----------



## vazzquezz (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> denke die Frequenzen müßten alle gleich sein - bei allen Geräten ...
> weiß nicht genau ob die obigen für 10 EUR spritzwassergeschützt sind .. |kopfkrat



Inne Tüte eingeschweisst muss das reichen ...


----------



## Schütti (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Die gleiche Frage mit der Kompatibilität hatte ich auch ... :m
> 
> Ansonsten könnte man auch ´nen Großangriff starten, und ´n ganzen Schwung hiervon [KLÜCK MÜSCH!] abgreifen! Dann hätten alle die gleichen, und schön billig wär´s auch! :q


 
Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut und meins (Binatone - MR 200) mit denen bei ebay verglichen.
Sowohl der Frequenzbereich (446 MHz) wie auch die Sendeleistung (0,5 W) sind identisch #6 . Das würde also bedeuten, dass die meisten Geräte auf der gleichen Frequenz arbeiten und man somit untereinander sabbeln könnte |supergri . Obwohl meins bei einer Sendeleistung von 0,5 W nur mit einer Reichweite von bis zu 3 km angegeben ist :c . Na ja, aber auch das sollte reichen.

Da werde ich meins auf jeden Fall mal mitnehmen. Und zur Not haben wir ja wohl alle Handy´s, oder :g .


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> nur mit einer Reichweite von bis zu 3 km



vielleicht bringt *sowas* ja was ... 
na ja, ich such nochn bissl - aber bis dahin hab ich dann auch eins . :m


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

.... überlegt euch lieber die Anschaffung von CB-Funken,deren Reichweite ist grösser.
Und seit zwei (?) Jahren auch anmelde und gebührenfrei.....

Uli


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

sind die Kanäle bei CB Funk nicht recht voll ???


----------



## addy123 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Addy, ich habe mal die aktuelle Telefonnummer (auch private wegen Winter) des Hafenmeisters Burttiefe von der WSP Heiligenhafen bekommen. Leider - ich habe natürlich schon gesucht - habe ich sie verlegt. Dort ist eine Slippe für größere Boote öffentlich, nur außerhalb der Saison mit Kette verhängt.
> (Betonslippe mit Seitensteg)
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 
Hallo Dieter, meinst Du im Hafen von Burgtiefe gibt es so eine Slippe? 
Die Telnr. vom Hafenmeister habe ich mittlerweile, Dank der Hilfe von Nordlicht. Der Hafenmeister ist glaube ich ab 19.3. wieder erreichbar. Hatte mich an die Touristinfo Fehmarn gewandt. Wäre natürlich ideal eine KOSTENLOSE Slippe im Süden von Fehmarn!?:m


----------



## addy123 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> sind die Kanäle bei CB Funk nicht recht voll ???


 
Wenn wir alle auf Fehmarn "einreiten", gibt es keine Funkstille mehr!!! 
Da kollabiert das Netz!#q :m


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> sind die Kanäle bei CB Funk nicht recht voll ???



40 AM und 40 FM sollten eigentlich reichen,man sollte bloss die Kanäle der Dänen meiden.

Und noch ein Vorteil : Die neue Euronorm erlaubt die Verwendung der Geräte in fast ganz Europa ohne irgendwelchen Papierkram.

Aber lest euch mal die Seite hier durch :

http://www.cbfunk2000.de/index.html?bootsantennen___telefonantennen.htm

Uli


----------



## Stokker (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> @Stokker: Nix von wegen: ... eine am Gaff... " !!!
> 
> Bist Du kirre ??? Beim Schlauchi??? |uhoh: #6
> 
> ...


 
Hast recht, ich werde mir einen Kescher zulegen. Ich will ja schliesslich nicht Booteversenken spielen 

Und wenn da was läuft von wegen Sammelbestellung für die Sabbelbüchsen : ich bin mit 2 Stück dabei.....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

HI Leute!#h 
Wenn ich das alles so lese, dann kommen mir so die Gedanken ob das jetzt auf die Vorfreude zurück zu führen ist oder ob das euer ERNST ist??
Bei den ganzen Anmeldungen werden wir uns zurufen können und da braucht keiner Funk!:g 
Wir können ja auch die Handynr. vorher austauschen und SMS schreiben.|kopfkrat 
Kann mir den Funkverkehr gut vorstellen, das wird Lustig!!

z.B. - Dorsch von links
      - Mefo auf halb Acht
      - Brücke noch zehn Meter
      - hat schon einer was????
      - hier ist kaum Wind
      - mir ist schlecht  usw.;+ 

Lasst uns lieber Abends am Strand schnacken und die Anglergeschichten zusammenlügen.:q


----------



## Nordlicht (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Dieter und Addy
also die erste slippe in der reihe ist immer auf und wird auch von grossen trollingbooten genutzt !!

@ Drillingshäschen
schon mist mit dem wetter bis jetzt....
hoffe es wir bis zu deinem eintreffen besser  :g 

@ all

die reihen lichten sich.
Der Glücklose wurde gestrichen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Das kannst du laut sagen. Man, hier ist der Winter festgefrohren, aber heute 9 Grad, dass lässt hoffen. Ich komme bestimmt am 30igsten hoch. Das muß klappen, sonnst bekomme ich einen zu viel, das sage ich dir!!

Hast du Funk an Bord???:g


----------



## Nordlicht (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Funk #c 
ich bin froh das wir hier auf der insel nicht mehr mit zwei blechdosen und ner schnur in der mitte telefonieren müssen und schon kommst du wieder mit irgendeinem neumodischem kram wie "funken" aus europa |uhoh:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hast du alles gelesen?? Ich glaube wir brauchen das!!
IN acht Wochen für zwei mal 4Tage auf die Insel, ist das nicht klasse??
|bla: :g #h |supergri  :q


----------



## Stokker (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wir können ja auch wie beim Eiskunstlauf Schilder hochhalten.


4 : hier läuft nichts
8 : Ich habe einen 6 Pfünder
7 : Jungs ,hier sind sie
10: Bingo ,20 Pfund und kein bischchen schwanger
20: Alter Aufschneider....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja auch wie beim Eiskunstlauf Schilder hochhalten.
> 
> 
> 4 : hier läuft nichts
> ...


 
Jo, genau das hat noch gefehlt!! Ich schmeiss mich weg!!
 unter der Brücke fehlt dann noch, - LKW von oben!:g


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Drillingshase man da habe ich ja Glück, das sich meine Tochter so ein Walkie Talkie wünscht. ist wie mit der Carrerabahn:q . Aber ich wollte mich auch zum Schlauchboottreffen anmelden, und da ist es nicht schlecht. Und warum nicht mit Funk? Also ich fahr nen 2 Tackter, da könnte es mit zurufen schwieriger werden#q :c |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> @ Drillingshase man da habe ich ja Glück, das sich meine Tochter so ein Walkie Talkie wünscht. ist wie mit der Carrerabahn:q . Aber ich wollte mich auch zum Schlauchboottreffen anmelden, und da ist es nicht schlecht. Und warum nicht mit Funk? Also ich fahr nen 2 Tackter, da könnte es mit zurufen schwieriger werden#q :c |supergri |supergri |supergri


 
Den fahre ich ja auch! Aber zum Funkenmariechen reichts einfach nicht!
Ich fische lieber!:g


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Drillingshase. Ja und ich Fang lieber.|muahah:


----------



## vazzquezz (9. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Den fahre ich ja auch! Aber zum Funkenmariechen reichts einfach nicht!
> Ich fische lieber!:g



Wer fährt den nicht ...    

V.


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

weiß zwar auch gar nicht ob ich aufgrund der ganzen fetten Biester am Rutenende mal überhaupt zum funken komme - aber werd mir *diese* Dinger wohl mal holen ... solln doch reichen fürs Boot denke ich
wenns doch nix taugt hat mein Lütter was zum spielen ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (10. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt den nicht ...
> 
> V.


 
Da es Kleinboottreffen heißt könnte eigentlich nichts großes dabei sein, aber wir brauchen auch Boote die den Fang an Land bringen. 

Noch zweieinhalb Wochen, dann fahre ich schon mal hoch!!!#a #v :z


----------



## Nordlicht (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ All
mein gedanke vom ungefährem ablauf würde so aussehen:
morgens kurz nach sonnenaufgang treffen und boote bauen.
angeln bis mittags.
mittagspause am strand zum kennenlernen und quatschen.
angeln bis |kopfkrat 
gegen abend boote einpacken, fisch verarbeiten und dann wer will nach großenbrode zum grillen, trinken und klug*******n :q 

ist das auch so ungefähr in eurem ermessen ?



desweiteren bin ich eben angesprochen worden ob es ein problem gäbe wenn evtl ein boot mit ner kamera bei uns zusieht und filmt.
dreht sich um ne dvd aufnahme für oder vom anglerboard.
desweiteren bin ich gefragt worden ob es erwünscht währe wenn ein ansässiger händler morgens beim aufbauen der boote dabei ist und kleine tütchen mit nützlichen sachen verteilt.
näheres kommt wenn es fest ist oder per pm auf nachfrage bei mir.

spricht da eurerseits was gegen ??


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Andy, meinen segen haste. Ich habe nichts dagegen das man mich filmt. Ich werde bis dahin meine Automatikwesten bekommen und die Fische werden waidgerecht versorgt. Ich denke das ich dann auch nicht im Board zerrissen werde|kopfkrat :g #h |supergri 

Wollen wir denn mIttag am Strand auch was essen? Pizzaexpress? Also ich komm vom vielen Drillen immer Hunger.........HUST........HUST|muahah:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Coole Idee, ich bin dafür!!#6


----------



## addy123 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht
Das klingt alles sehr gut, was Du vor hast.
Das Einzige was mir fehlt, um welches Datum handelt es sich? Weiß nicht, ob ich im Thräääd irgend etwas überlesen habe!?
Wie gesagt, für mich ist Anreise am Donnerstag den 27.4.
Bootsaufbau wo?
Mitagspause an welchen Strand?
grillen, trinken und klug*******n --> KLINGT SAU GUT |bla: :k


----------



## Nordlicht (13. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ addy
gleich auf seite 1 im erstem posting steht doch samstag 29.04.2006.
BLINDFISCH :m


----------



## Carptigers (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hört sich gut an , dein Vorschlag ... 

Zu Pizzaexpress : DA wird der aber dicke Backen machen , wenn da auf einmal 40 Leute Pizza haben wollen


----------



## Schütti (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi Nordi,

also ich muss schon sagen, so ein Organisationstalent hätte ich in dir gar nicht erwartet  |supergri . Aber sag mal, um wieviel Uhr ist denn Ende April Sonnenaufgang auf Fehmarn ??? Du weisst ja Carsten und ich sind Lang- |schlaf: 

Warscheinlich werden wir im Sund sein wenn ihr Pizza esst. Aber was soll´s schliesslich ist Urbaub. 

Ansonsten hört sich alles prima an und der Dealer soll mal ruhig kommen, ich hab eh kein Geld mehr  . Du weisst ja was hier im Ruhrgebiet die Häuser kosten :c .

Sollte der Wind stimmen ist der Strandabschnitt östlich der Belize-Werft (hab ich jetzt falsch geschrieben oder???) doch optimal für unser Vorhaben, oder???

Also, bis dann.

Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

hört sich gut an ! :m 
ich muß bestimmt sowieso zwischendurch mal an Land meine Fischkiste leer machen ...    ... da kommt ne Pizza bestimmt gerade mal recht ... :q


----------



## Stokker (15. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich gut an ! :m
> ich muß bestimmt sowieso zwischendurch mal an Land meine Fischkiste leer machen ...  ... da kommt ne Pizza bestimmt gerade mal recht ... :q


------------------------------------------------------------
Hinter dir werde ich auffällig unauffällig herpirschen...:m


----------



## Schütti (15. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Hd4ever

.....du alter Schwätzer  :q .

@Stokker

Also deine Reime bringen mich immer wieder zum Lachen. Weiter so !!!!!!!!!!!!

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @Hd4ever
> .....du alter Schwätzer  :q .



Träumen darf man ja ... :m :q


----------



## Schütti (15. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Träumen darf man ja ... :m :q


:


Morgens um 9:24 sollst du arbeiten und nicht vom angeln träumen.

So, ich glaube jetzt muss ich auch mal langsam ran #u .


Schütti


----------



## AKor74 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also, ich muß mich vorerst für das Treffen abmelden, da ich gerade meine Schlauchyacht samt Gerödel verkaufe, 123 sei dank. Da ich davon ausgehe, bis Ende April wieder im Besitz einer neuen gebauchten Kombination (muß erst ein |kopfkrat  Trailerunterstellplatzproblem |kopfkrat lösen) zu sein, dann melde ich mich sofort wieder an, oder mich nimmt jemand mit auf´s Wasser.


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> im Besitz einer neuen gebauchten Kombination



dann hau mal rein !!!!  :m
*hier* is schon nen kleiner Flitzer zu haben .....
das laß dir mal nicht entgehen das Spektakel ! #6


----------



## Nordlicht (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ AKor

ok, bist gelöscht

@ Schütti
ja, du liegst richtig #6 
östlich der beelitz-werft ist es für die schlauchis am besten zu parken und kurzer weg zum wasser.
ich denke das man(n) so 6 uhr anpeilen sollte.
der frühe vogel fängt den wurm  
aber es reicht ja auch wenn du mit carsten gegen mittag zu schnacken kommt...wird ja keine zum angeln gezwungen


----------



## Schütti (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ AKor
> 
> ok, bist gelöscht
> 
> ...


 

Also sagen wir mal so, 7:00 Uhr aufstehen haut schon hin, dass schaffen sogar wir |supergri . Übrigens werden wir schon am Freitag die nötigen Leo´s fangen, hoffe ich auf jeden Fall.

Und schliesslich ist der Sonntag und Montag ja auch noch da. Wenn nicht wieder der Ausläufer eines Hurricanes über Fehmarn fegt wie das letzte mal  .

Bis denn

Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Schütti
ich werde falls ich mit meinem boot komme und nicht mit drillingshäschen fahren muss noch im dunkeln losfahren und dort sein wenn die sonne aufgeht.
ich zeige dir dann später die fische die du den ganzen tag nicht mehr fangen wirst |wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

hälfte vergessen #t 

@ Horst
der schlachter in Gr´rode hat seinen laden geschlossen.....für immer.
bleibst du trotzdem am ball wegen dem besorgen vom grillfleisch oder sollen wir das jetzt anders regeln |kopfkrat


----------



## Ostki (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo,
ich hätt interesse aber wir haben leider kein Boot wir wären 2 Leute hat einer noch Platz für uns?
mfg marco


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> hälfte vergessen #t
> 
> @ Horst
> der schlachter in Gr´rode hat seinen laden geschlossen.....für immer.
> bleibst du trotzdem am ball wegen dem besorgen vom grillfleisch oder sollen wir das jetzt anders regeln |kopfkrat



Ich bleib am Ball und stelle in dem anneren Thread kurz vor dem Treff noch  was diesbezüglich rein.
Und mitten Schlachter : Ich meinte den, der bei REWE drinne iss.... 

Uli


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleib am Ball und stelle in dem anneren Thread kurz vor dem Treff noch was diesbezüglich rein.
> Und mitten Schlachter : Ich meinte den, der bei REWE drinne iss....
> 
> Uli


 
Das ist ne gute Idee. Wir sollten generell kurz vorher noch mal absprechen was wir nun genau machen wollen. Es hängt warscheinlich auch vom Wetter ab ob wir grillen, oder?#c 
Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass jeder sein Zeug selbst mitbringt und wir vieleicht zwei drei Leute mit einem Grill haben.;+


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also mein Angebot mit dem grill mitbringen steht natürlich noch.

Wieweit ist denn die Funk Fraktion? Hat schon jemand welche?


----------



## Schütti (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich denke auch das es am besten wäre wenn jeder das mitbringt was er verzehren und trinken will. Schliesslich weiss jeder am besten was und wieviel er essen und schnasseln wird.

Ansonsten bleibt hinterher zu viel über oder es ist zu wenig da  . 

Vorallem hat nicht eine Person alleine die Rödelei mit dem Ranschaffen.

Ich denke, wenn einer den Platz inkl. Grill zur Verfügung stellt ist das schon wunderbar.

Bis dann (und nun ist es nicht mehr lang Jungs  |jump: )


Euer Schütti


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also, Grill und Plätzchen fürs abendliche Grillen stell natürlich ich .... ebenfalls kann ich auch noch `nen grossen Pavillion (6x3 Meter) mitbringen,benötige dann aber Hilfe beim aufbauen.
 Dann würden wir Jungens uns eben bei Sauwetter darunter verkriechen und den Mädels dat Haus überlassen.
Generell bin ich zu allen Schandtaten bereit.... es wäre bloss ganz schön,wenn wir die Kosten für Pappteller, Kohle, Plastikbecher, Fleisch, Würstchen, Salate u.s.w. dann umlegen würden.

Was nicht in ausreichender Menge bei mir rumsteht, sind Gartenstühle/bänke/tische !!

Uli


----------



## Nordlicht (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Uli
ich dachte du meinst den schlachter direkt an dr kurve.
egal, mal abwarten ob grillwetter wird.
sollten wir dein zelt (was du ja sonst immer nach münchen zum oktoberfest verleihst |supergri ) aufbauen müssen stehe ich selbstverständlich zur hilfe auf stand by


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uli.... mal abwarten ob grillwetter wird.



Wann ist denn KEIN Grillwetter ???
*Geradeüberlegtwasermorgengrillt*

Uli


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Kein Problem, ich bin beim Aufbau auch dabei, wenn es sein muß. Aber erwartet nicht, dass ich weit oben arbeiten kann! Ohne Leiter geht da garnichts|supergri :g


----------



## Nordlicht (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Uli

kein grillwetter iss wenn wir 12bft und schnee haben |uhoh: 

@ Häschen

och kleiner, dein angebot für die hilfe ist ja nett aber wer schon ne leiter braucht um ins schlauchboot zu steigen kann doch kein zelt aufbauen :m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uli
> 
> kein grillwetter iss wenn wir 12bft und schnee haben |uhoh:
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt doch auch Zelte mit Keller und da hätte ich dann wirken können!!|uhoh: 

Noch 10 Mal schlafen, dann bin ich auf der Insel!!!!!!#6 #a |laola:


----------



## Nordlicht (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Karsten
dann nimm mann anlauf mit deinen 170 ps...ich zieh vorher die brücke hoch :q 

@ Ostki
super, habe dich und deinen freund mit bei der liste rangehängt


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uli
> 
> kein grillwetter iss wenn wir 12bft und schnee haben |uhoh:



Ok,dat mitte Wind lass ich gelten.... aber Schnee ist eigentlich egal.
(ich überleg tatsächlich,ob ich morgen den Grill anschmeisse ...Bei uns im Garten liegen noch ca. 20 cm Schnee)


Uli


----------



## Ostki (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo,
wir haben ja kein Boot und wären 2 Leute hat den noch einer 2 PLaäte frei aufm bott für uns?
mfg Marco


----------



## Schütti (23. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein Angebot mit dem grill mitbringen steht natürlich noch.
> 
> Wieweit ist denn die Funk Fraktion? Hat schon jemand welche?


 
Also meine Funken funzen |bla: . Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen noch die richtigen Akkus bei ebay bestellt und los ging´s.

Nicht schlecht die Dinger #6 (Binatone MR 200)

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Stokker (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Jungs , ich bring 100 Pappteller und Besteck und Servietten mit.Das Bayerische Bier lass ich lieber daheim, das vertragen nicht alle...


----------



## Schütti (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs , ich bring 100 Pappteller und Besteck und Servietten mit.Das Bayerische Bier lass ich lieber daheim, das vertragen nicht alle...


 
Hi Chris,

also ich vertrag das Bier wunderbar wie ich das letzte Mal feststellen konnte.
Also, ran mit der Hopfenkaltschale.

Ich bringe auch eine Schachtel unseres lokalen Gerstensaftes mit #6 .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs , ich bring 100 Pappteller und Besteck und Servietten mit.Das Bayerische Bier lass ich lieber daheim, das vertragen nicht alle...



#6 .... wie ? Ihr habt da unten echtes Bier ?

DAS muss ich kosten !


|supergri Uli


----------



## Nordlicht (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

von stokkers gesöff trink ich lieber nichts....will ja nicht so werden wie er |clown: #g #g #g #g #g


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Du meinst,da iss Allohol drinne ???
In bayrischem Bier ???

..... und ausserdem iss dort eigentlich eine 
"Duckstein besetzte Zone" .....

Uli


----------



## Stokker (26. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> von stokkers gesöff trink ich lieber nichts....will ja nicht so werden wie er |clown: #g #g #g #g #g


Ich wohne in der Nähe derältesten Brauerei der Welt.(Aber von deren Plörre krieg ich `nen Gorillaschädel)
Paulaner ist hier mein Favorit . Un dat is echt jut. Gerade ist hier Starkbierzeit.( Das kann man echt :v )Die Sheriffs werden davon richtig wepsig. Nicht weil sie es selber schlabbern, sondern weil alle anderen es ballern und dann noch fahren.

Aber tröste dich Andy, dir bringe ich eine frische Weihenstephaner Milch mit, die dient unter anderem auch zur Aufzucht von friedfertigen Insulanern. Und sie macht redselig ( vieleicht kann ich dann noch die eine oder andere Geheimstelle aus dir rauskitzeln)|rolleyes  :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Stokker, ich hatte auch schonmal eine Begegnung der dritten Art. Jugendgruppenleiter Schein in Miesbach. Abends schön gesessen und Andechs gekippt. Nach dem vierten muste ich zum klo und dann wusste ich nichts mehr.

Nur das Schaf das unter unserem Fenster hatte morgens so dicke Stücke auf dem Rücken v ) Man hat mir gesagt, das wären meine. 

Also ich brauche kein Starkbier. Aber Paulaner ist nicht schlecht.#6


----------



## Stokker (26. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Nur das Schaf das unter unserem Fenster hatte morgens so dicke Stücke auf dem Rücken v ) Man hat mir gesagt, das wären meine. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Deswegen hat das arme Schaf so laut Bääääähh gerufen. Der Besitzer dachte  schon du hättest es ........:l :k :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich glaube bei dem Nock-Out hätten schon 5 Viagras hergemusst.:q :q


----------



## Stokker (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Na ja, so weit lassen wir es beim Sundtreff  zum Glück nicht kommen. Wir wollen ja auch noch ein paar Fische fangen...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Und ausserdem #g wir ja erst am Abend nach dem Angeln.....  


Uli


----------



## Stokker (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Aaaaaaber dann |laola:


----------



## Schütti (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Manomann,

ihr seid ja alle kaum noch zu halten |peinlich |muahah: #6 


Bis denne

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Manomann,
> 
> ihr seid ja alle kaum noch zu halten |peinlich |muahah: #6
> 
> ...


 
Marco, wir sind wie unberührte 18jährige.

Heiss und überfällig...


----------



## Stokker (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

#:#::s:a:s|asmil:#g|schlafen    in dieser Reihenfolge....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Manomann,
> 
> ihr seid ja alle kaum noch zu halten |peinlich |muahah: #6
> 
> ...



Jep, aber es ist kein bissel |peinlich ....


Uli


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Genau Schütti und darum fahre ich morgen Nacht schon mal für vier Tage da hoch!!!!!!!:m :m :m |muahah: 
Ich freue mich schon auf die kalten Füsse in der Waatbüchs und den Muskelkater im rechten Arm und den nicht mehr gerade werdenden Buggel:g und die vielen Mefos wie im vergangenem Jahr;+ und vor allen Dingen auf den Touristenbeauftragten NORDLICHT.

Drückt mal die Daumen, dass ich was an den Drilling bekomme, sonst ändere ich hier noch meinen Namen in  "Metalldurchswasserzieher"!!!|wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Karsten
meine frau überlegt ob sie von donnerstag bis sonntag mit den kindern zu ihrer mutter nach hamburg fährt|jump: 
mich lässt es natürlich völlig cool und habe es mit einem "wenn es denn sein muss" abgetan :g 
bin ja mal gespannt was passiert......
deine kopflampe und die kugeln liegen bereits in deinem zimmer auf dem tisch.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten
> meine frau überlegt ob sie von donnerstag bis sonntag mit den kindern zu ihrer mutter nach hamburg fährt|jump:
> mich lässt es natürlich völlig cool und habe es mit einem "wenn es denn sein muss" abgetan :g
> bin ja mal gespannt was passiert......
> deine kopflampe und die kugeln liegen bereits in deinem zimmer auf dem tisch.


 
Boa ey!!!! Ich wäre ganz schön traurig!! 
Da versuche nichts drann zu ändern, Frauen brauchen auch mal ihren Freiraum. Check schon mal das Wetter. Ich werde um zwei in der Nacht losfahren und hinter der Brücke gleich um sechs morgens abbiegen. Die Waatis an und ab mit der Peitsche!!In vier Stunden bin ich oben, wenn die Polizei mich lässt!|rolleyes
Hast du über den Winter einen Lehrgang als Touriführer gemacht, so zu sagen eine Umschulung??? Klasse das alles auf meinem Zimmer liegt.


----------



## Stokker (29. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ohh ,ihr glücklichen.Ich bin überhaupt nicht neidisch, nein.....|splat:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh ,ihr glücklichen.Ich bin überhaupt nicht neidisch, nein.....|splat:


Sieh es doch mal positiv : Vorfreude ist doch angeblich die schönste Freude .... und davon hast du sicherlich am meisten ...:q|schild-g|muahah:

(bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen,den Satz)

#6

Uli


----------



## Stokker (29. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Dich muss ich kennenlernen


----------



## Nordlicht (29. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Karsten
wird sich wohl heute entscheiden was sie macht.....abwarten
wenn du kannst fahr an die westküste an die üblichen verdächtigen stellen ! dort gab es schon von 75ern zu hören !
ich melde mich wenn ich wach bin und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

:g Ich packe jetzt mein Auto voll, wollte ich nur mal kunt tun!!:g 
Ich weiss ja dass ihr keine Lust zum fischen habt und noch bis Ende April wartet, aber ich fahre schon mal heute Nacht los!!!!|muahah: #a


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Auch ich werd am WE durchstarten .....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Mönsch Uli!! Wo gehts hin??? Fährst du auch auf die Insel??;+ 
Mein Auto vibriert schon, es ist alles startklar. Schlafen??? Man, das geht doch nicht!!#d


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Mönsch Uli!! Wo gehts hin??? Fährst du auch auf die Insel??;+



Nö, ich halt es nicht so lange durch und fahre eine Abfahrt vor der Insel ab.
(siehe Link unten)
Ich würd dich ja gerne jetzt schon auf ein "Käffchen" einladen, hab dat WE aber schon durchgeplant .... Freitag um 22.00 Uhr Ankunft,bis um 00.00 Uhr Angelsachen vorbereiten,Hütte einräumen.
Dann um 05.00 Uhr hoch und mit open End aufs Wasser.
Sonntag dann aufräumen und Familyday.

Vorschlach :
Wenn mieses Wettter ist (Ostwind) rufst du an (0172 178 42 94) und holst dir Sonnabend eine Hopfenkaltschale ab ...... 


Uli


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

und ich muß z.Z. neidisch aus Mainz zugucken ... |uhoh: 
viel Spaß Jungs ! :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ HD4ever

*Heinz aus Mainz!!!*  Armer, armer Junge! |pftroest:   :q


----------



## Stokker (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> :g Ich packe jetzt mein Auto voll, wollte ich nur mal kunt tun!!:g
> Ich weiss ja dass ihr keine Lust zum fischen habt und noch bis Ende April wartet, aber ich fahre schon mal heute Nacht los!!!!|muahah: #a


Hase in Aspik.....
Falscher Hase....
Gespickter Hasenrücken....
:g :g :g :g :g :g :g |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Schütti (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Boa ey!!!! Ich wäre ganz schön traurig!!
> Da versuche nichts drann zu ändern, Frauen brauchen auch mal ihren Freiraum. Check schon mal das Wetter. Ich werde um zwei in der Nacht losfahren und hinter der Brücke gleich um sechs morgens abbiegen. Die Waatis an und ab mit der Peitsche!!In vier Stunden bin ich oben, wenn die Polizei mich lässt!|rolleyes
> Hast du über den Winter einen Lehrgang als Touriführer gemacht, so zu sagen eine Umschulung??? Klasse das alles auf meinem Zimmer liegt.


 
Sach mal Karsten,

von Bad Camberg nach Fehmarn in 4 Stunden. Wie mach´s du dat denn |kopfkrat .
Ich denke das ist das Bad Camberg bei Frankfurt oder #c .

Dann musst du aber mächtig Gas geben.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich dem Wettergott für euch huldigen und denk´ an deine Digi damit hier mal ein paar schöne Mefo-Foto´s zu sehen sind.

Ach so, und ich will natürlich hoffen das du Andy so richtig ärgerst  .
Du weisst schon womit...... pssssst ...... einfach ein paar mehr Fische fangen :q . Das schaffst du schon.

Bis dann und ein dickes *PETRI*.

Euer Schütti


----------



## Schütti (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Hase in Aspik.....
> Falscher Hase....
> Gespickter Hasenrücken....
> :g :g :g :g :g :g :g |kopfkrat :m


 
Hi Chris,

wenn wir unser Zwillingskaninchen Ende April auf Fehmarn treffen, dann gibt´s ja wohl |smash:  für die Frechheit uns so kirre zu machen  .


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Uli
gebe die nummer weiter und überbringe die einladung.

@ Stokker
Hase in Aspik.....
Falscher Hase....
Gespickter Hasenrücken....
kannst du bei dem kleinem kerl völlig vergessen...iss ja nix dran an dem burschen :q 

@ Schütti
er hat doch den neuen audi mit 170 äppeln unter der haube ! in 4std 665km...kein problem  |uhoh: 
um 6.15 kam die meldung " stehe westermarkelsdorf im wasser" :q 

wir warten jetzt hier den grossen regen ab und dann gehts wieder los...nachläfuer anschauen |wavey:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> wir warten jetzt hier den grossen regen ab und dann gehts wieder los...nachläfuer anschauen |wavey:



Und dann ?
Maßband anhalten und Reservierungsmarke fürs Kleinboottreffen anbringen ? :q:q:q


----------



## addy123 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Leute, mir ist da etwas eingefallen, wo ich nicht 100% Bescheid weiß?
Brauche ich auf Fehmarn noch irgendwie einen Angelschein fürs Boot- und Strandangeln, oder reicht mein blauer Fischereischein? In MVP braucht man wohl eine zusätzliche Angelkarte?|kopfkrat


----------



## Stokker (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also auf Fehmarn brauchst du nichts zusätzlich.Die sind dort noch anständig....


----------



## Stokker (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> 
> wenn wir unser Zwillingskaninchen Ende April auf Fehmarn treffen, dann gibt´s ja wohl |smash: für die Frechheit uns so kirre zu machen  .
> 
> ...


Hi Marco

Ich brauch sowieso ein neues Rheumafell....


----------



## Nordlicht (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ addy
nee, brauchst nichts ausser dem blauen lappen.


so, muss gleich wieder ans wasser. häschen in aspik hat schon zwei dorsche in staberhuk gefangen und die anderen für mich aufgescheucht #h


----------



## Schütti (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ addy
> nee, brauchst nichts ausser dem blauen lappen.
> 
> 
> so, muss gleich wieder ans wasser. häschen in aspik hat schon zwei dorsche in staberhuk gefangen und die anderen für mich aufgescheucht #h


 
Du bist ja immer noch online |evil: . Jetzt aber ran ans Wasser oder hast du Angst vor ein paar Regentropfen |uhoh:  .

Bis denn

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Demnächst kauft er sich von seinem Fremdenandernaserumführergehalt ein Wireless Notebook und kann dann von seinem Boot einen Live-ticker anbieten...


----------



## Nordlicht (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Schütti und Stokker

hier mal`n kleiner anhang vom heutigen fang ihr pappnasen.
45, 56 und 70 cm.
div. bisse und eine schwimmt wieder  #h 

@ Karsten

wir haben alles richtig gemacht...es regnet wie sau hier #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Fettes Petri Heil Andi. #6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Bin wieder gelandet!

@Uli: danke für die Einladung, machen wir beim nächsten Mal!!! Hab ja noch meeeeeer Urlaub!!

So, ich bin wieder gelandet und die Tage auf der Insel sind soooo schnell vergangen.
Was soll ich sagen, Fisch war da aber nicht immer da wo ich war.
Heute konnte ich einen absoluten Traumtag bei Nordlicht erleben und er ist zu recht stolz wie Oskar. Die sibzieger ist ein absoluter Traumfisch, wat fürn Brummer.
Wenn wir alle die drann waren auch rausbekommen hätten, dann wäre es klasse gewesen.
Zwei Untermassige mußte ich wieder schwimmen lassen und dann hatte ich noch eine 45iger an Land. Gott sei Dank.
Aber das soll kein Mefo - Bericht werden nur mal die Freude auf in vier Wochen Ausdruck verleihen.

Nordi!!! Das mit dem Keschern müssen wir noch üben. Sonst alles Top gelaufen, Tank wieder leer!#q |supergri


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

MMMHHH wenn ich das hier so lese, frage ich mich ob ich die richtige Strategie für`s Treffen habe. Fischen wir da auf Mefos oder geht dann noch Dorsch? Ich müsste sonst noch Sachen für Mefo haben.#c


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht : Hatten `ne43er und `ne 60er am Sonnabend. Ausserdem noch drei gute Dorsche und zwei fuffziger.

@gps Junkie : Wenn der Hornhecht noch nicht da ist,werd ich wohl in Sundnähe schleppen .... brauchste noch zwei von den grossen finnischen Inlineplanerboards ?
Oder jemand anners ???
Für 50,-€ das Paar hab ich noch welche rumliegen ....



Uli


----------



## Stokker (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht
Tssss..  was die Fischhändler da so alles billig anbieten, nur damit es wegkommt.....|supergri 


Fettes Petri zu deinem Superfang.#r |schild-g
Neidlos erkenne ich den Ostseemaster an.... #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Uli
Was sind denn: "finnische Inlineplanerboards"? Und was ist mit dem Grill? Soll ich den mitbringen?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Grill brauschte net .... ääähhh ... oder doch ? Dann haben wir zwei,auch nicht schlecht.

Die Boards findest du hier :

http://www.schleppfischer.de/shop/pd1786834953.htm?defaultVariants=search0_EQ_F%FCr%20rechte%20Seite_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=26

.... für die sollen schon einige ihre Planermasten abgebaut haben ;-)

Allerdings habe ich die Bretter noch leicht verbessert,so lief die Schnur über eine Gewindeschraube,welche ich durch 4VA "Rundmuttern" und gegengekonterte 4VA Schrauben ersetzt habe.
Jetzt rauht die Schnur nicht mehr auf .... kann man ja auch gut drauf verzichten,gelle?

Uli


----------



## Nordlicht (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Jörg 
#h Danke für den Glückwunsch #h 

@ Stokker 
|splat2: den gibts für den fischhändler

@ Hase in Aspik
wenn du mal nen grossen fisch fangen solltest kannst du mir das mit dem keschern gerne besser zeigen.....ich kann laaaaange warten |splat2: 
ich muss jetzt erstmal |schlafen und wenn ich aufwache und sich das wetter nicht geändert hat fahre ich wieder zum keschern...und du  

@ All
ich denke im sund angelt jeder wie er will oder ??
ich werde mit karsten wohl mit einer rute pilken und mit der zweiten nebenbei naturköder angeln.


----------



## sunny (5. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Leute, ich melde mich für das Sund-Treffen erst einmal ab. Aufgrund eines Brandes bei uns im Mietshaus, muss ich leider andere Prioritäten setzen . Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spass.

Ach ja, fettes Petri Heil zu den Mefo's#6 . Schicke Dinger.


----------



## Stokker (6. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Brand im Mietshaus..... übel,übel.
Dann bis ein andermal....|wavey:


----------



## Peterpaul (6. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Kann jemand evtl. noch n paar Tips zum angeln im Sund geben? |kopfkrat  Für mich wär´s das erste mal (angeln  )


----------



## Graf-Martin (6. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ist ja toll was ihr da so anstellt ich komme aus Rheinland-Pfalz, bin aber rein zufällig das die woche oben. Werde 27 und 28 April mit dem Kutter von Heiligenhaven rausfahren. Da könnte ich mal schauen was ihr da macht. Habe selbst kein Boot aber mache grade dieses Wochenende meinen Küstenschein. Nächstes Jahr bin ich dann vielleicht richtig dabei.  Viele Grüße


----------



## HD4ever (6. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

oh man ......
schöne Mefos habt ihr da !!! #6 :m
dieses Wochenende nochmal leider verhindert, aber dann muß ich auch unbedingt wieder mal aufs Wasser zum schleppen !!!
will auch silbern ... :k


----------



## Schütti (7. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ALL Funker

Wie bereits angekündigt werden einige von uns die am Sundtreffen teilnehmen mit kleinen Handfunkgeräten ausgerüstet sein #6 .

Da ich aber denke, dass sich sicherlich nicht alle gleichzeitig am Sund oder (je nach Windlage) woanders treffen werden, um einen gemeinsamen Kanal abzustimmen, würde ich hiermit den Kanal 3 (446.03125 MHz) im Vorfeld festlegen. 

Ich hoffe damit sind alle einverstanden |evil: (wehe nicht) |rolleyes  .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So damit ich den Schütti mal kennenlerne, werde ich mir ne Funke leihen.

Die Kanalwahl ist mir schnurz. 

Freue mich schon Tierisch.


----------



## Nordlicht (8. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ALL Funker

aber ihr wisst auch das (wenn alle boote kommen) der sund so klein ist das wir auch von boot zu boot stille post spielen können oder #x 
da brauchen wir doch keine funken :c :m


----------



## Schütti (10. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ALL Funker
> 
> aber ihr wisst auch das (wenn alle boote kommen) der sund so klein ist das wir auch von boot zu boot stille post spielen können oder #x
> da brauchen wir doch keine funken :c :m


 
Ja, ja, ja, aber wenn wir Westwind haben und weichen auf die Ostküste aus dann sind die Boote verteilt zwischen Marienleuchte und Staberhuk und dann ist nichts mehr mit stille Post und Handynetz hast du auch nicht bei Staberhuk.

Manchmal glaube ich, dass ich mich besser auf der Insel auskenne als du :g |rolleyes  :q .

.....Andy, komm wir vertragen uns wieder |pftroest: . Noch drei wochen dann können wir uns wieder in die Arme schliessen.

Bis dann

Dein Schütti :l  |muahah:


----------



## Stokker (10. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

In Bayern heisst das : sammawidaguat ??? |smlove2: #g#g......


----------



## Nordlicht (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Schütti
wir können es gern mal testen wer sich hier besser auskennt, ich bin 1970 hier geboren und angle fast 20 jahre aktiv und davon 11 mit eigenem boot |motz: 

und in die arme will ich auch nicht |splat2: 

in drei wochen kann ich dir dann massenweise echte fische um die ohren hauen....im gegensatzt zu dir |supergri 

so datt hasste nuh  :m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schütti
> wir können es gern mal testen wer sich hier besser auskennt, ich bin 1970 hier geboren und angle fast 20 jahre aktiv und davon 11 mit eigenem boot |motz:
> 
> und in die arme will ich auch nicht |splat2:
> ...


 
Vergiss nicht, das du auch drei Tage mit mir unterwegs warst, das schult zusätzlich:g #h


----------



## Stokker (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Schütti
Siehste Marco
Kuscheln will er nicht und `ne Beule hast du jetzt auch noch...


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ja, da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt. Mal schauen bei wem ich dann mit den Augen klaue.:k  Und Andy: damit ich mal wieder richtig Fisch sehe, haue sie lieber mir in die Tonne......ähm um die Ohren    |rolleyes |rolleyes

@Uli soll ich denn jetzt den Grill mit bringen?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> @Uli soll ich denn jetzt den Grill mit bringen?



Ja..... 
Uli *nurkurzreinschautundcompigleichwiederausschaltenmuss*


----------



## Schütti (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schütti
> wir können es gern mal testen wer sich hier besser auskennt, ich bin 1970 hier geboren und angle fast 20 jahre aktiv und davon 11 mit eigenem boot |motz:
> 
> und in die arme will ich auch nicht |splat2:
> ...


 

Klar Andy, weiss doch jeder dass du dich besser auskennst und auch besser angeln kannst als ich, mit der Erfahrung bleibt das doch gar nicht aus.

Aber du weisst ja auch, dass immer die Anfänger die GRÖSSTEN fangen.

Du fängst in drei Wochen MASSE (30 St. 45ger) und ich KLASSE (5 St. 80ger) und dann vertragen wir uns wieder |rolleyes  .

Bis denn

Euer Schütti


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

.... und ich setz die 80er zurück und konzentrier mich lieber auf die Großen ;-)

Uli


----------



## Schütti (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> .... und ich setz die 80er zurück und konzentrier mich lieber auf die Großen ;-)
> 
> Uli


 

Jau, jau, jau.....|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:  |sagnix 

Euer Schütti


----------



## meerforelle 33 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wer eine Unterkunft braucht kann sich ja bei mir melden .Unser Boot ist noch nicht im Wasser.

                                              MEERFORELLE 33


----------



## Stokker (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> .... und ich setz die 80er zurück und konzentrier mich lieber auf die Großen ;-)
> 
> Uli


Das werden wir weitwegwohner sehr zu schätzen wissen...


----------



## Nordlicht (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Hase in Aspik
wenn du beim nchstem mal am stran liegst um deinen rücken zu biegen ziehe ich dich ins waser und lasse dich ins faxe land treiben |krach: :q 

@ All

derzeit wird ca 200m westlich der brücke mit nem grossem bagger eine 3m tiefe rinne für ein stromkabel ausgebaggert.
die wollen ende des monats fertig sein...aber ätzend ist es trotzdem |evil:


----------



## HD4ever (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

mhm - nun hoffe ich das ich gerade die Zeit nicht ohne Boot dastehen werde ... |uhoh: wegen endlich_den_Bootsführerschein_inner_Tasche_hab gedenke ich ne Bootswechselaktion zu machen ...
will also vom ganz_Kleinbootangler zum mittel_Kleinbootangler aufrüsten 
falls das gaaaanz ungünstig läuft mit Verkauf und Kauf .... Ulrich - hast ggf, noch nen Platz frei ???? ;+
dann helf ich auch beim keschern der Ü80er ... :m


----------



## addy123 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Langsam tickt der Countdown-Zähler gen Null. Noch 13 Tage, dann startet meine Fehmarn-Jungfernfahrt!!!:q  (Hoffentlich klappt alles mit meinem Kapitän)
Bin schon AUFGEREGT!!!


----------



## Stokker (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam tickt der Countdown-Zähler gen Null. Noch 13 Tage, dann startet meine Fehmarn-Jungfernfahrt!!!:q (Hoffentlich klappt alles mit meinem Kapitän)
> Bin schon AUFGEREGT!!!


 
Das ist Angellampenfieber ( Die Vorfreude gehört zu den schönsten) und es packt die meisten.Freu dich....

Ich halt es auch  kaum noch aus. 12 Tage noch, dann geht es los.
Erst flink das neue Boot bei Bremen abholen, dann im Schweinsgalopp nach Fehmarn. Und dann....#::a:s:a......
bis der Arm abfällt und am Strand der Doktor mit der Trainingsjacke wartet ,die man am Rücken zuknöpft...

Yeah, dat isses.... #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So der Grill war heute an. Er grillt noch genauso gut wie letztes jahr. Fehmarn treffen kann kommen. 

Nur noch wenige Tage.

Schöne Ostern noch.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (16. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Klasse Leute, jetzt habt ihr es geschafft! 531 Postings zu diesem Thema und ich habe jetzt echt den Überblick verloren.|kopfkrat 

Habt ihr schon irgendeine Zeit oder einen Treffpunkt ausgemacht? Wie sieht es mit Slip-Möglichkeiten aus? 

@Nordlicht: Wäre schön, wenn Du Posting #1 entsprechend updaten könntest, damit man nicht alle Beiträge durchsuchen muß. #6 

@all: Nur noch 12 Tage, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Ich freue mich schon darauf, Euch Angel-Banausen endlich kennenzulernen. :m


----------



## Schütti (17. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Leute, Leute,

was ist bloss mit dem Wetter los #q :c :r #q 
Habt ihr alle eure Teller nicht leer gegessen oder wie  

Dann aber mal ran an die Buletten damit wir in 12 Tagen raus können.

Wir sehen uns

Euer Schütti


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (17. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Also,Jestern und Vorjestern war doch erstklassiges Ententeichwetter..... sowatt würd ich gern die näxten WE sehen.... vor allem,weil nächstes WE mein Planermast drankommt.  ;-)

Uli


----------



## Nordlicht (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Dorsch-Schnappi

was soll ich da updaten |kopfkrat 
ort ist wenn der wind mitspielt klar, datum und teilnehmer stehen dort.
uhrzeit und ungefähren ablauf kären wir dann doch am besten kurz vorher wenn wind und wetter halbwegs feststehen oder ?


----------



## sunny (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, ich melde mich für das Sund-Treffen erst einmal ab. Aufgrund eines Brandes bei uns im Mietshaus, muss ich leider andere Prioritäten setzen . Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spass.



@Nordlicht

Streichst du mich bitte von der Teilnehmerliste:c .


----------



## Nordlicht (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Sunny
ist geschehen |wavey: 

hier mal die liste der bisherigen leutchen:
Nordlicht / Drillingshase GFK, 5m, 10ps 
Schütti / Carsten Schlauch, 3m, 2ps
Freelander evtl. mit Sylverpasi GFK, 4,05m, 15ps
addy123 / evtl. mit dorschjäger75 GFK, 4,25m, 39,99ps
Skorpion mit Freund und Boot
HD4ever GFK, 3,15m, 6ps ?
Stokker Schlauch, 3,80m, 4,5ps
Thobi Alu, 4m, 5ps
Jan77 Schlauch, 3,80, 10ps 
Dorsch-Schnappi GFK, 4,08m, 30ps
Forellenhunter Schlauch, 4m, 15ps
Torsk RD Schlauch, 3,05m, 4ps
vazzquezz Schlauch, 3,10m, 5ps
Ulrich Horst GFK, 5,60m, 50ps
Nordangler Alu 4,20 Meter, 8pS 
detlevb Schlauch
hugo ?, 4,20m
JosiHHca. 2,90m, 3,9 PS
wuggi 4,30m, 0ps ??
C-H Bremen mit Frau & Schlauch, 3,10 m, 5ps
Acki evtl. mit Boot
Mirco mit Freund 3,4 m Schlauch, 5ps
Carptigers 3m schlauch, 5ps
aal-matti 2,60m, Schlauch 4ps
gpsjunkie 4,10m Schlauch, 6ps
Peterpaul 4,5m Gfk, 25ps 
Mitfahrer wenn möglich evtl.
Ostki und Freund

@ All
derzeit ist es mit dorsch im sund noch nicht so doll aber es wird gut butt im sund gefangen (die weiblichen haben noch schonzeit bis 30.04.)
also evtl auch vorfächer für naturköder einpacken.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin Andy.... Hab Dir ne PN geschickt....

Sicher, dass die Schonzeit noch besteht? Hab ich nicht was vernommen, dass in SH die Schonzeit für alle Platten aufgehoben wurde???


----------



## Nordlicht (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Sylverpasi

gehört habe ich davon auch, aber das war auch alles |kopfkrat 
müssen wir uns wohl mal infos holen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hier steht´s...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1058310&postcount=7


----------



## addy123 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht
Kleine Korrektur:
Acki und ich sind zusammen auf einem, oder evtl. zwei Booten. Kommt drauf an, ob Ackis Kumpel dabei ist, wegen Kapitänspatent. Dorschjaeger75 hat leider abgesagt (traurigsein).
Weiterhin mein Sohnemann und ein Oldi aus Thüringen.

Könntest Du evtl. nochmal den Treffpunkt posten??? Und ob wir was mitbringen sollen (Grillzeug oder ähnliches)?????????
Habe keine Flatrate, deshalb etwas teuer, den ganzen oder halben Thräääd nochmal durchzuforsten! Wäre auch dankbar!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Pasi

bist`n fuchs #6 

@ All

Allgemeinverfügung zur
Zulassung von Ausnahmen nach § 22 Landesverordnung über die
Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern
Gl.-Nr.:
Fundstelle:
Bekanntmachung des Amtes für ländliche Räume Kiel, Abteilung Fischerei, als obere
Fischereibehörde
vom 03. Februar 2006 - 6/63 - 7501.20.02 -.
Aufgrund des § 22 Abs. 3 der Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in
Küstengewässern (KüFO) vom 23. Juni 1999 (GVOBI. Schl.-H., 1999, S. 206), zuletzt
geändert durch Landesverordnung zur Änderung der Schleswig-Holsteinischen
Küstenfischereiordnung vom 10. Februar 2005 (GVOBI. Schl.-H., 2005, S. 125),
werden in schleswig-holsteinischen Küstengewässern die
1. Mindestmaße für
Flunder, Hering, Wittling und Kliesche und die
2. Schonzeiten für
weibliche Scholle, weibliche Flunder, Steinbutt und Glattbutt
nach § 2 KüFO und die
3. Mindestmaschenöffnungen für
die Sprottenfischerei vom 32 mm
nach §10 KüFO
aufgehoben.
Für Erwerbsfischer gelten für die oben genannten Fischarten die Mindestmaße,
Schonzeiten und Mindestmaschenöffnungen der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 2187/2005
des Rates vom 21. Dezember 2005 und der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 52/2006 des Rates
vom 22.12.2005.
Diese Allgemeinverfügung ist gültig bis zum 31.12.2006.


----------



## Nordlicht (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Addy

werde das ändern.
was ist mit Dorschjäger 75 ? Out ?
zum grillen ist hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67925
noch die abstimmung.
wir werden aber wohl nach großenbrode zu Ulrich Horst fahren.


anfahrtsweg und näheres zum grillen werde ich dann eine woche vorher zusammenfassen und im erstem posting mit einbinden.


----------



## Stokker (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pasi
> 
> bist`n fuchs #6
> 
> ...


 
Sach ma, nur so am Rande.  Wieviel Zeit hab ich beim Angeln um rauszufinden ob dat nu `n Männchen ist oder `n Weibchen ??:k 
Gibt`s da irgend welche Höcker, Beulen, Buckel oder Warzen die ich als geprüfter Angler nicht übersehen sollte ??
( Dr. Stokker an Bord ...)(Huch , Herr Doktor, doch nicht dort hinfassen, tssss. Sie sind mir ja einer ....)

Also wenn ich beim Fräulein Flunder das Fummeln anfange, mach ich mich wahrscheinlich strafbar, oder ???
Aber man(n ) will ja schliesslich für alles gerüstet sein.


----------



## Nordlicht (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Stokker

werlesen kann ist klar im vorteil |uhoh: :
.....2. Schonzeiten für
weibliche Scholle, weibliche Flunder....nach §10 KüFO
aufgehoben


----------



## addy123 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Addy
> 
> werde das ändern.
> was ist mit Dorschjäger 75 ? Out ?


 
Ja leider, er hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er, glaube ich, irgend etwas mit Norge unternimmt???? Außerdem spannt ihn sein Job ziemlich ein, was ich voll nachvollziehen kann!!!!
Müsste sogar in diesem ellenlangen THRÄÄÄÄÄÄD gestanden haben?????

Aber ich will da nichts Falsches sagen.


----------



## Butter (19. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin! #h

@ Nordlicht:
Ich glaube, Stokker wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das er nicht weis, wie man eine weibliche von einer männlichen Scholle von außen unterscheidet. 
Übrigens, mir geht es genauso. 
Von daher ist es gut, das die Schonzeit aufgehoben wurde.

Zum Angeln im Sund:
Samstag und Sonntag bei Kaiserwetter im Sund mit Gummifisch geangelt, wenig Dorsch im Bereich der Brücke (Fahrrinne). Aber viel Hering. 
Rund um den Bagger wurden aber viele Dorsche gefangen. Sind wohl von den Ausgrabungen und dem trüben Wasser angelockt worden.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (19. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

.....


----------



## Nordlicht (20. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Butter
danke für die info.

@ Addy
dann weis ich bescheid und nehme ihn raus.

@ Fischer auf welchem kutterfährst du ??
habe auch mal fischer gelernt...#h

@ ALL 

ab montag habe ich frei und dann wir das erste posting zum sund-treffen ständig mit allen einzelheiten aktualisiert !!wer trotzdem noch fragen hat...der kann sie dann für sich behalten |supergri


----------



## der Berufsfischer (20. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

.....


----------



## HD4ever (22. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

*ich muß absagen* für nächstes WE ....  #q |gr: #q
nachdem schon ewig geplant nun Streß hier mitn local managment weil ich dieses Woche, -ende Rufbereitschaft habe, und die Woche darauf wieder beruflich nach Mainz muß .......
komme also mit unserer Renovierung nicht so gut vorran ... |uhoh: :c
abgesehen davon denke ich doch das mein Boot bei ebay die Tage weggehen wird und ich dann erst wohl sowieso mal ohne fahrbaren Untersatz dastehen werde ...  jedenfalls so lange bis ich was neues entdeckt habe .....
sorry dafür - hab mich echt schon megamäßig drauf gefreut - aber bin sicher den einen oder anderen treff ich garantiert noch dieses Jahr an der Küste !!!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (22. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Tach Leute!!

Bin soeben von der Wochenreise zurück und bin mit den Gedanken schon an der See. Noch fünf mal schlafen, dann gehts los!!!!#6 

@Nordlicht: Hast du den Zwergi schon im Wasser????? |rolleyes


----------



## addy123 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich muß noch 3x schlafen!!! |supergri 
Die letzte Nacht, kann ich eh net schlafen, da ich eh schon Mitternacht los will.
SCHADE, das es bei HD4ever nicht klappt!!!:c 

Ansonsten freue(n) ich (wir) auf die "After Sund-Party"!!!|rolleyes 
Bei Ulrich Horst


----------



## vazzquezz (23. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Adieu Mädels ...

Nach dem Kauf von Small-Funken und dem heutigen erfolgreichen Funktionscheck von Technik & Material, hatte ich heute Abend eine Nachricht auf´m TAB, die mir leider das nächste WE zerditscht! :c :c :c 

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß, viel Fisch ... und wenig Bilder, damit mir die Nicht-Teilnahme nicht zu weh tut  ) , nur Spaß)!

V.


----------



## Stokker (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich sag`s ja.
Einsam sitze ich mit Waldi im Schlauchboot, treibe in riesiger Wasserwüste ziellos umher , immer auf der Suche nach einem mageren Fischlein.Weit und breit kein Sundangler. Alle Nordlichter ausgeblasen, alle Schüttis verschütt gegangen, alle Ausnahmetitanen ausgenommen,alle HD4ever never.usw...
Horst , wenn das so weitergeht wird das eine 1 Mann Stehparty
Nein, ganz so schlimm wird es nicht kommen.
Wenn auch ein paar Boardies überraschend absagen müssen. 
Wir werden ein 
Sundangelnmitanschliessendemaftersundtreffengrossemmampfundhochdietassen hinlegen das es nur so raucht....


----------



## addy123 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wie sieht denn im Moment die aktuelle Teilnahmeliste aus?
Im Moment sterben die Teilnehmer regelrecht aus!|uhoh: |evil:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Wir werden ein
> Sundangelnmitanschliesendemaftersundtreffengrossemmampfundhochdietassen hinlegen das es nur so raucht....



Mein Reden .... 

uli


----------



## Nordlicht (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ ALL
hier mal mein plan A :
6.00 uhr im sund treffen und aufbauen.
12uhr-13uhr kurze pause am strand zum sabbeln.
angeln bis ?   (entscheidet am besten jeder selbst)
ca. 19.00uhr treffen bei ulrich horst in großenbrode zum grillen. 

plan B währe dann ohne mittagspause.... 

ist das so ungefähr in eurem interesse ?
im sund sichert frühes aufstehen bessere fänge (für die langschläfer wie schütti & Carsten) !!!




@ HD & vazzquezz
einfach nur SCHADE |wavey: 

@ Drillingshase
wenn du heute nachmittag gegen 17uhr an mich denkst bin ich mit zwergi am slippen.

@ addy
teilnehmerliste wie immer aktuell seite 1, posting 1 !!!


----------



## addy123 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht
Da wir am Donnerstag schon einfliegen, werde ich Dich mal auf Handy kontaktieren.
Für Samstag ist mir Plan A oder B recht. Wichtig ist der Abend bei Ulrich Horst!:m 
Slippen werden wir voraussichtlich Campingplatz Miramar oder Hafen in Burgtiefe?
Wo wir uns anglerisch betätigen ???
Vielleicht gibt es einen kleinen Tip von Dir vorort, je nach Wetterlage und Strömungsverhältnissen.

Wetter hier: http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10067&id2=10055&ort=fehmarn


----------



## Schütti (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag`s ja.
> Einsam sitze ich mit Waldi im Schlauchboot, treibe in riesiger Wasserwüste ziellos umher , immer auf der Suche nach einem mageren Fischlein.Weit und breit kein Sundangler. Alle Nordlichter ausgeblasen, alle Schüttis verschütt gegangen, alle Ausnahmetitanen ausgenommen,alle HD4ever never.usw...
> Horst , wenn das so weitergeht wird das eine 1 Mann Stehparty
> Nein, ganz so schlimm wird es nicht kommen.
> ...


 

Von wegen Chris,

Schütti hat den Kopf noch oben. Aber wenn das mit den Absagen so weiter geht, dann machen wir zu zweit ein Early-Morning-Staberhuk-Treffen wie letztes Mal #6  .

Auch wenn man den Wettervorhersagen noch lange nicht trauen kann, tippe ich auf ´nen 4er Westwind. Somit wäre der Sund für unser Kleinboot sowieso tabu und wir würden die Ostküste vorziehen.

Wir werden übrigens irgendwann Freitag so gegen 13:00 Uhr eintreffen. Deine Handynummer habe ich noch gespeichert. Melde mich dann mal.

Bis denn

Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Schütti
ist doch egal ob 100 boote nichts fangen oder  :m 5 

@ all die noch absagen wollen
evtl. kommt torsten von fairplay und verteilt noch einige tütchen mit sachen für die ostsee....also absagen überlegen |rolleyes


----------



## addy123 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ... evtl. kommt torsten von fairplay und verteilt noch einige tütchen mit sachen für die ostsee....


 
|director:ICH KOMME    bin schon fast da... wo gibts die Geschenke...|supergri


----------



## Mirco (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi Nordlicht & all,

ggf. hab ichs ja lediglich überlesen, aber

06:00 Treffen am Sund ist wo genau?

Der Sund hat 2 Ufer und doch sicher mehrere Treffpunktmöglichkeiten, oder ?

Oder ist der Ort Fehmarnsund gemeint ?

Sach mal bitte einer was konkretes!


----------



## Nordlicht (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ all
wenn ihr über die sundbrücke gefahren seit ERSTE ABFAHRT richtung AVENDORF nehmen. dann durch AVENDORF durch und richtung FEHMARN-SUND fahren. dort im ort (er ist sehr klein) gibt es einen LANGGEZOGENEN SANDPARKPLATZ DIREKT AM WASSER. dort treffen wir uns.
ich selber werde dann schon mit "zwergi" unten ankern und mit der watbüx zusehen wie man so`n gummiring aufbaut.

@ Mirco
na, was gelernt ?
das wasser hat den namen fehmarn-sund und der anliegende ort hat praktischerweise auch den namen fehmarn-sund...gut nä|supergri #h


----------



## addy123 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> wenn ihr über die sundbrücke gefahren seit ERSTE ABFAHRT richtung AVENDORF nehmen. dann durch AVENDORF durch und richtung FEHMARN-SUND fahren. dort im ort (er ist sehr klein) gibt es einen LANGGEZOGENEN SANDPARKPLATZ DIREKT AM WASSER. dort treffen wir uns.
> ich selber werde dann schon mit "zwergi" unten ankern und mit der watbüx zusehen wie man so`n gummiring aufbaut.


 
Ahh, jetzt weiß ich auch den genauen Treffpunkt!!!|rolleyes  
Der ist ja so ziemlich genau vor unserem Ferienhaus!!!!!!!
Zu Fuß zum Treffpunkt finde ich GEIL!!!!!:q 
Könnt Ihr uns früh wecken???


----------



## Mirco (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht,

wenn doch alles im Leben sooooooo einfach wär |rolleyes 


@addy123,

mit solchen Aufforderungen wäre ich aber vorsichtig.

Da gibbet bestimmt den ein oder anderen Schelm der Euch zeitig wecken könnte 

Hoffentlich spielt der Wind mit!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So dann stelle ich hier mal für mich die Gretchenfrage. Wir nächtigen ja in Großenbrode. Schlauchi ist auf´n Trailer. Da mir der Weg mit dem Boot von Großenbrode bis zum Treffen um die Zeit zuweit scheint, wo kann ich denn in der nähe slippen? Und hat die Slippe schon morgens auf? Oder ist es ne freie Slippe? 

Sh.t das waren ja jetzt drei Gretchenfragen......:q :q 

Aber mit so vielen Freudentränen #h in den Augen lässt es sich auch schwer Schreiben  .

Ich könnte ja auch Freitags irgendwo slippen. Fragen über fragen;+ . Ich glaube ich Telefonier am Freitag auch mal mit Andy|kopfkrat .

Zu den evtl. Tüten von Thorsten: sind da auch Wattis drin|kopfkrat ? Oder bestellt die jemand bei Fairplay. Die müsste ich dann auch noch Morgens holen.

Na wir werden sehen|bla: :g .


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht : Wo zu Teufel iss denn "Fehmarnsund" ?

Der kleine Ort Steuerbord vonne Beelitz-Werft ? (Natürlich vom Wasser aus gesehen)

Ich werd wohl nach einem ankernden Zwergi Ausschau halten müssen.... und mich daneben legen.

Uli


----------



## HD4ever (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wetter sieht ja top aus momentan......
das wird bestimmt ein spizen Event .... (für euch |uhoh ......


----------



## Stokker (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Jau, dat wird schon werden...


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Uli, wann wolltest Du denn am Samstag los fahren? Und ist es dann schon hell? (habe noch keine Beleuchtung). Und seit Ihr Freitag schon an eurer FeWo?


----------



## Nordlicht (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ GPSSüchtiger
slippen kannst du in großenbrode dann hast du ca. 1o km zu fahren.
du kannst auch im yachthafen burgtiefe (auf fehmarn) slippen, dann sind es nur 6,5 km mit dem boot aber daür ja noch die fahrt von gr`brode nach fehmarn.
warum kommst du nicht mit trailer zum sund, bringst drei tampen mit dir wir unterm boot durchziehen und dann werfen wir das ding schnell ins wasser.
zum rausholen müssen wir uns dann absprechen.
in den tüten werden wohl kaum wattis sein.
ich denke da ist`n bischen gummizeug drin, evtl `n blinker und ne visitenkarte.
was man halt für so viele leute opfern kann.
und zur letzten frage....es ist so gegen 5.15 hell.
ich selber werde mit Drillingshase wohl um 5.oo uhr in burgstakken ablegen.

@ Ulrich Horst
öslich der brücke zwischen camping und beelitz-werft ist treffen


----------



## Schütti (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi Andy,

ich schätze mal, dass du vor lauter Organisationsstress gar nicht zum Angeln kommen wirst :q .

Wann brauchst du eigentlich deine Gummi´s (natürlich Gufi´s)  ????

Je nachdem wann wir Freitag eintreffen werden wir sofort das Boot aufbauen und angeln gehen.

Definitiv sehen wir uns Samstag-Abend da wir je nach Windrichtung nicht den Sund besuchen werden. Ich denke, dass einige doch grössere Boote ein büschen mehr Wind abkönnen als wir und sich für den Sund entscheiden, wo wir vielleicht abwinken #d .

Wir werden´s sehen.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Schütti (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Joo, Joo, Joo,

also wenn ich mir das hier: http://www.windfinder.de/forecast/wulfener_hals

so angucke (Wind, der Rest ist ja in Ordnung), dann hat unser Andy aber noch nicht mit dem lieben Gott telefoniert #d .

Gut das es noch ein paar Tage hin sind.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

och schütti, du muss noch viel ruhiger :g  werden wenn du ein dauerhaftes visum für die insel willst.
check mal die anderen 1000 online-wetterberichte und such dir die aus die besserers wetter melden.
ich wette du findest genug.
vor donnerstag brauchst du doch wirklich keinen wetterdienst für voll nehmen.

hase in aspik kommt auch schon von donnerstag auf freitag hier runtergedonnert.
evtl. können wir ja freitag gegen abend schon mal`n vor dem sund-treffen in einer kleinen kneipe in burg machen  
nur 1-2 bier wenns passt, will ja morgens früh hoch und fit sein und den anderen die hukke vollspinnen wo die meisten fische im sund sind :q


----------



## Peterpaul (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi Nordlicht,

muss aus privaten Gründen leider absagen!    Sorry, aber vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				gpsjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uli, wann wolltest Du denn am Samstag los fahren? Und ist es dann schon hell? (habe noch keine Beleuchtung). Und seit Ihr Freitag schon an eurer FeWo?



Hi gpsjunkie,

- bin natürlich schon am Freitag oben ..... hab noch viel zu erledigen.
  Wenn du Lust hast : Am Abend auf ein Duckstein bei Dieter ?

- Ich werd wohl um 05.15 - 05.30 Uhr losfahren .... bei Westwind geht dat ja schnell.

Wollen wir im Verband rüber ?

Und will sich dann noch wer der Flotte anschliessen ? :q:q:q




Uli


----------



## Nordlicht (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Peterpaul
alles klar, bist gestrichen |wavey:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> och schütti, du muss noch viel ruhiger :g werden wenn du ein dauerhaftes visum für die insel willst.
> check mal die anderen 1000 online-wetterberichte und such dir die aus die besserers wetter melden.
> ich wette du findest genug.
> vor donnerstag brauchst du doch wirklich keinen wetterdienst für voll nehmen.
> ...


 

Das ist eine gute Idee!!!!!!

Ich will nur mal klar stellen, dass mit ZWERGI nicht ich gemeint bin, sondern das Schiff von Nordlicht:g 

Obwohl, so viel größer bin ich auch nicht.

Bin mit meinen Wathosen natürlich zur Stelle bein Helfen, kann aber nicht weit rein, sonnst läuft es mir am Hals schon rein!!


----------



## Nordlicht (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Ulrich Horst

wenn du noch hilfe beim aufbauen brauchst lass es mich wissen !!!!!!!!!!!!

@ all
tütchen werden erst abends beim grillen von torsten (fiarplay) verteilt.
dann habt ihr nen grund irgendwann wieder auf die insel zu kommen um den inhalt zu testen |supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

so, ich werde mich dann mal opfern und die vorhut machen.
morgen um 5.30 uhr ist ablegen richtung sund.
habe mir vorhin noch wattis geholt und werde mal die lage checken...bis morgen abend #:


----------



## C-H Bremen (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Werden erst am Samstag dazu stossen so zwischen 11 und 12
da wir am Freitag noch arbeiten müssen kommen aber auf alle
fälle wäre nett wenn mir einer noch seine Handynummer
schicken kann damit man weiss wo ihr ungefähr im Sund
seid.Und noch eine frage ob auch noch ein paar Leute
auf den Campingplatz Strukkamp sind dann kann man ja vielleicht
den Sonntag zusammen noch rausfahren.
Gruss Marco


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So Nordlicht! Dann mal PETRI!!! Wir sind nun 100%ig dabei! Der Motor lüpp wieder #6#6#6! Wir sehen uns am SA.


----------



## vazzquezz (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ihr habt´s sooo gut :c !
Ich war heute nochmal für knapp zwei Stunden inner Neustädter Bucht: 
Wasser so 7-8°, 4 gute Dorsche, 1 Lütten, 1 Aussteiger...
Alles so bei 6m über ´ner Muschelbank auf orangenen Twister...
(Wen´s Interessiert: Einer hat lütte Sandaale ge-:v , einer hatte ´n Fetten Wattwurm im Maul, einer Krebse im Magen ... Scheint also momentan alles zu gehen!)

Ich drück Euch wetter- und fischtechnisch die Daumen #6 

V.


----------



## wuggi (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> - Ich werd wohl um 05.15 - 05.30 Uhr losfahren ....
> Uli


Wir fahren auch so um 5:00 Uhr los.
Allerdings von Hamburg aus mit Auto und Trailer....
Das ist fuer meine Verhaeltnisse schon schweinefrueh!

Wie finden wir Euch?
Habt Ihr alle rote Zipfelmuetzen auf?


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Uli, danke für die Einladung. Wir müssen erstmal oben sein. Ich hoffe das es um Hamburg nicht wieder zum Koller wird. Ist ja ein langes We. 

Habe vor Freitag um 11.00 Uhr abzufahren. Ich denke wir sind so ca 6 Std unterwegs (wenn nix dazwischen kommt). Aber vorbei schauen werden wir am Freitag kurz, um die Grillutensilien abzuliefern.

Bis dahin habe ich auch die Slippfrage gelöst, und kann sagen wie ich es machen werde.

@ Andy Das mit den Tüten: Klasse kann ich ja gleich 4 Wochen später auf Fehmarn in Klausdorf testen:g :g :m 
Dann bin ich 4 Tage mit der Familie oben.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ulrich Horst
> 
> wenn du noch hilfe beim aufbauen brauchst lass es mich wissen !!!!!!!!!!!!



Jau .... evtl. würde es sinnvoller sein,schon am Freitag aufzubauen ?

Hättest du da ein Stündchen ?

Uli


----------



## Stokker (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				wuggi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren auch so um 5:00 Uhr los.
> Allerdings von Hamburg aus mit Auto und Trailer....
> Das ist fuer meine Verhaeltnisse schon schweinefrueh!
> 
> ...


 
Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Aber ich schätze mal auf See ist es egal ob wir es sind oder nicht. Wenn du von der Seeseite zustösst dann komm einfach auf Wurfweite ran damit ich dich entern kann 
An Land finden wir uns einfacher. Ich habe einen auffälligen blauen VW Bus. Der steht meistens mitten im Weg herum so das du ihn nicht übersehen kannst.

Wenn du mich ansprichst und ich auf einmal Russisch rede , dann liegt es daran das ich es nicht bin sondern mein Kumpel Waldi. Der hatte mal einen Russischkurs.
Ansonsten kannst du uns nicht verfehlen, das Leuchten in unseren Augen wird uns verraten...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Jau .... evtl. würde es sinnvoller sein,schon am Freitag aufzubauen ?
> 
> Hättest du da ein Stündchen ?
> 
> Uli


 
Moin!
Ich bin auch am Freitag früh dort und helfe natürlich mit, wenn ich gebraucht werde!! Kein Thema#h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ist eigentlich noch jemand aus dem Raum Frankfurt - Wiesbaden - Köln dabei???#c


----------



## addy123 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich noch jemand aus dem Raum Frankfurt - Wiesbaden - Köln dabei???#c


 
Ja ICH, nicht weit weg (40km) von Bad Camberg (?) !!!#6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ICH, nicht weit weg (40km) von Bad Camberg (?) !!!#6


 
Na dann bin ich ja nicht so allein aus der Gegend.#6


----------



## Skorpion (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So, endlich mal Zeit gefunden( nach Wochen intensiver Küstenanglei) um im AB/ hier ein wenig zu lesen und auch mal zu schreiben....

Also bei mir war das ganze bis heute  ein "Wackelding". Mein Kumpel Frank hat sich eins von den Häusern in Grossenbrode gekauft und war die letzten Wochen jedes WE ordentlich am "ackern" um die Budde fertig zu stellen. Ist leider nicht fertig geworden, so daß er absagen wollte, weil am Samstag weiter gearbeitet werden muß.#t  Ich werde ihm aber helfen und schon am Freitag hochfahren um  einen ganzen Haufen Rigipsplatten hoch zu schleppen und anzubauen.|scardie: (ob  ich da noch am Samstag kraft zum Dorschpumpen habe|kopfkrat    )Je nach dem wieviel wir schaffen, wird  Frank am Samstag vorraussichtlich nur bis zum Mittag mitkommen.
Deshalb noch ne Frage @ ALL:

Weil ich gerne auch noch Abend`s zum Grillen mitkommen will, suche ich noch jemanden der mich ab ca. 13, 14 Uhr  zum weiter-Angeln mitnehmen kann|rolleyes
Ich musste sonst sinnlos am Campingplatz bis zum Abend auf die Truppe warten oder weiter am Haus mithelfen, worauf ich dann aber keine Lust mehr habe|supergri  ( wie gut das er das hier nicht lesen kann:q :q )




			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Und will sich dann noch wer der Flotte anschliessen ?



hi Uli,

also wenn ihr vom Hafen Grossenbrode los fährt, sind wir dabei:m

Hast du eins von den neuen 16 Häusern in GB?. Wenn ja dann seid ihr mit meinem Kollegen Nachbarn. Wir sitzen im Haus nr. 14h

Und hier noch mal was um die Stimmung einzuheizen|supergri:

gestern Abend vom Ufer aus in 2 Stunden, südlich der Insel:m:

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/918/2504060vy.th.jpg

Also Leute bis Samstag#h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> So, endlich mal Zeit gefunden( nach Wochen intensiver Küstenanglei) um im AB/ hier ein wenig zu lesen und auch mal zu schreiben....
> 
> Also bei mir war das ganze bis heute ein "Wackelding". Mein Kumpel Frank hat sich eins von den Häusern in Grossenbrode gekauft und war die letzten Wochen jedes WE ordentlich am "ackern" um die Budde fertig zu stellen. Ist leider nicht fertig geworden, so daß er absagen wollte, weil am Samstag weiter gearbeitet werden muß.#t Ich werde ihm aber helfen und schon am Freitag hochfahren um einen ganzen Haufen Rigipsplatten hoch zu schleppen und anzubauen.|scardie: (ob  ich da noch am Samstag kraft zum Dorschpumpen habe|kopfkrat    )Je nach dem wieviel wir schaffen, wird  Frank am Samstag vorraussichtlich nur bis zum Mittag mitkommen.
> Deshalb noch ne Frage @ ALL:
> ...



Jau,auch eines der Häuser ...14 i  ;-) da hast es ja garnet weit.

Uli


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Uli, so meine Slippplanungen haben heute mit einem Anruf bei der Beelitz Werft ein Ende gefunden. Ich habe die Erlaubnis bei der Beelitz Werft zu slippen:m  Dann bin ich direkt am geschehen.

So dann werde ich mir nur noch ein Paar Wattis bestellen, und los gehts.


----------



## Nordlicht (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ C-H Bremen
Handynummer kommt per pm

@ Wuggi
ich werde mir auf ein din a 4 blatt mal anglerboard / nordlicht drucken und das in klarsichtfolie ans boot hängen.
mein boot ist 5x1,60m, blau weis mit kleinem aufbau, 10ps und heißt "Zwergi".

@ Uli
wann soll es losgehen ?
habe freitag frei und kann den ganzen tag,
muss nur vorher ne ungefähre uhrzeit haben (wegen kind und kegel).

@ Skorpion
also ich werde so zwischen 14 und 15uhr aufbrechen denn bis ich im hafen bin, fische sauber habe, selber geduscht bin usw. ist es locker schon 18 uhr.


@ all
bin heute von 6.30-13.30 uhr mit naturködern im sund gewesen.
habe gleich morgens in der ersten stunde 4 gute dorsche gefangen und 2 schwimmen lassen.
da ich aber butt fangen wollte bin ich zu einer anderen stelle im sund gefahren.
bis 11.30 uhr hatte ich dann insgesamt 4 dorsche und 10 butt zum mitnehmen.
wattis gingen dann aus und ich bin noch kurz zur ansteuerung hoch.
da gab es dann auf blinker noch zwei 60er dorsch dazu.
gegen 13.30 fing es an zu regnen...ab nach hause.
#h |wavey: #h |wavey: #h |wavey: #h |wavey: #h |wavey: #h |wavey:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uli
> wann soll es losgehen ?
> habe freitag frei und kann den ganzen tag,
> muss nur vorher ne ungefähre uhrzeit haben (wegen kind und kegel).



17.00 Uhr ???

Wenn dir dat passt....

Uli


----------



## aal-matti (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

#h Moin, Moin #h 

Morgen Nachmittag wird der Wohni und das Auto gepackt. Wenn der Sohnemann Freitag aus der Schule kommt, geht es ganz schnell auf die Insel.
( Unser Visum ist noch gültig :q ).
Wer von Euch, ist auch auf dem Campingplatz Miramar? Wir könnten uns am Freitagnachmittag ja treffen! Wir haben den Platz 348 gebucht und hoffen auch, das wir den Platz bekommen. Wir kommen mit einem hellblauen Sharan mit HH -Kennzeichen und  einem Hobby - Wohni mit Sonnendach.

Bis Freitag, liebe AB - Freunde

aal-matti  aus Hamburg  
|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:​


----------



## Nordlicht (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Uli
geht klar, 17.00 uhr bei dir.

@ all
erste wetterprognosen sagen regen und 3bft aus ost.
ich denke das ist zwar an der grenze aber geht wohl noch klar oder ??


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> sagen regen und 3bft aus ost.
> ich denke das ist zwar an der grenze aber geht wohl noch klar oder ??



Na,nich das der frisch gefangene Fisch nass wird ...

Uli


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

SO, Auto ist gepackt, vollgetankt und vibriert schon. :g Fahre heute Nacht los, um morgen den Tag noch zu genießen. Einige Besorgungen machen und dann kann es mit dem Aufbau bei Uli losgehen!!!#h


----------



## Schütti (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So Leute,

genug in diesem Trööttt gesabbelt. Auto ist gepackt und morgen um 7:00 Uhr geht´s los |supergri |supergri |supergri .

Wir sehen uns.

Euer Schütti


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo, bei mir geht es morgen erst um 11.00Uhr los#q :v #q


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

.... hole Sohnemann um 13.05 Uhr vonne Schule ab , Kurzstopp beim Amerikaner und ab auf die BAB und mit 90 Sachen gen 2ter Heimat.

Uli *washabjetztjetztblossnochvergessen?*


----------



## Nordangler (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Werde nach den Mittag aufschlagen. Fahre aber erst einmal zu T. Nagel.
Bin dann gespannt, was am Wochenende geht.

Sven


----------



## Nordlicht (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

die wetterberichte sind sich fast einig 3 bft aus nord-ost.
treffen uns also wie geplant um 6.00 Uhr im SUND


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Na dann freu ich mich mal anständig auf euch und auf das Treffen!!!! Ich hoffe, dass Du mehr als genug Dorschbesatz durchgeführt hast!!!! Ich will, dass ich, wenn ich nach Hause komme, stinke wie´n Fisch...:q:q:q


----------



## Nordangler (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Shit!!!! Kann nicht kommen. schnief. Problem mit dem Auto und dem ältesten Kid.

Sven


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin Leute,
ich wünsch euch ein richtig schönes Treffen und fettes petri Heil. Ich werde hier zu Hause sitzen bleiben und Dienst schieben. |gr:


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So und nu die nächsten beiden die absagen!!!! Mein Bruder hatte am DI den Motor in der Werkstatt, weil er nicht mehr ansprang. Die haben dann ne Inspektion gemacht und da lief er. HEUTE, d.h. gerade vor 15 min, wollten wir den Motor testen, damit morgen auch alles gut geht, springt die SAU nicht an. Leider keinen mehr erreicht, weil FEIERABEND! Nun können wir nicht antreten und müssen das Miststück wieder zur Werkstattl fahren am kommenden DI!!!! Tut uns wirklich leid. Ich hoffe, dass uns das keiner krum nimmt. :r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Forellenhunter (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Muss leider auch absagen, mein Chef hat mir noch ein Projekt aufs Auge gedrückt, welches bis Monatsende fertig werden muss. Will heissen, ihr geht fischen und ich muss malochen.:c :c :c 
Grüße
FH


----------



## HD4ever (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

drück euch die Daumen für einen schönen, erfolgreichen Ostsee-Angeltag !!! #h werd sehnsüchtig an euch denken während ich Möbel schleppe usw :c


----------



## fantazia (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

viel spass und erfolg leute!!!!!und passt auf das sylverpasi euch nich alles wegfängt :q:q


----------



## C-H Bremen (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Sind gerade in Bremen wieder angekommen hatten einen Unfall
kurz vor der Abfahrt Hollerstedt.Vor uns war ein Unfall passiert
und wir konnten nicht mehr Bremsen und sind auch noch
reingefahren zum Glück ist niemand verletzt gewesen nur am Auto
ist der Kühler geplatzt 2 Lampen und die Motorhaube ist eingedrükt.
Sind eben gerade vom ADAC nachhause gebracht worden.Das Auto
ist in der Werkstatt mal schaun was das Kostet.Hoffe das Treffen
wird irgendwann mal wiederholt so das man sich dann mal kennenlernen
kann.
Gruss Marco


----------



## HD4ever (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

oh man ..... schöner Mist mit dem Auto ! |uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (30. April 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

_*wann kommen die ersten Berichte / Fotos ?????   #h  :m*_​


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Leute!
Nachdem die Wetterprognose nicht so gut ausfiel, hatte ich mich gestern Abend entschlossen die Reise Richtung Heimat anzutreten. 
Am Samsrag war also der Start zum Treffen und der Plan war, dass wir uns um 6 Uhr am Strand bei der Belitz-Werft treffen.
Es waren dann auch vier Boote da und der Strand war quasie voll.













Die anderen angemeldeten Teilnehmer waren warscheinlich verhindert|kopfkrat 

Wie auch immer, der Tag begann mit schönem Wetter und Stocker war so hoch motiviert, dass er doch gleich mal eine Mefo fing.






Die Fische waren wohl an diesem tag nicht so gut drauf und die Fänge hielten sich in Grenzen.






Hier mal noch einen Fisch von diesem Tag!!???






Am Abend war dann doch mehr los und es war eine lustige Runde.
Noch mal herzlichen Dank an Uli für seine Gastfreundlichkeit und auch an Stocker, der sich bemühte den Grill zu bedienen!!






Nordlicht war sogar zweimal auf dem Treffen, hat doch wirklich seinen Geist dabei!!!!












Wie immer zum Schluss noch mein schönstes Foto dieser Reise von der Sundbrücke.






Ich hoffe mit diesen Bildern nicht die Modems zu sprengen, ihr macht das schon.
Ich habe noch mehr Bilder und wer welche haben möchte kann ja mailen oder PN schicken.


----------



## Stingray (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Wie |kopfkrat . Nur vier Boote |kopfkrat ;+ .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

#r |sagnix


----------



## HD4ever (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

*4 ?* das ist ja wahrlich nicht der Hit nachdem hier wochenlang getextet wurde .... #d ... schöne Platte und Glückwunsch an den Mefofänger !


----------



## addy123 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo!
Wir sind auch schon wieder zu Hause:c !
Die deprimierende Geschichte will ich nicht sonderlich ausbauen!

Nun mal das Positive!


Wir haben ein tolle Truppe am Grillabend kennengelernt! Gruß an Alle!
Das Wetter fanden wir hervorragend zum Angeln.
Nachdem wir bei der zweiten Ausfahrt eine fängige Stelle am Süd-Ost-Leuchtturm gefunden hatten, waren wir auch in der Lage zu sagen, auf Fehmarn kann man Fisch fangen!#6 

Aber#d :
Unsere Fahrt begann mit zwei Polizeikontrollen. Es war Werktag, herrliches Wetter, und die Jungs waren in Kontrolllaune|rolleyes !?
Einmal Überholen im Überholverbot, hatte vergessen, dass mein Trailer hinten dran hängt. Macht 40,- Euro + Bearbeitungsgebühr + einen Gruß aus Flensburg#q .
Beim zweiten Mal fanden die Jungs heraus, dass ich keine 100er-Zulassung habe und ..., naja ging mit 30,- Euro nochmal gut!(????)
Dies war nach 28 Jahren mein erster Kontakt dieser Art mit den Jungs!|krach: 

Nun wird alles GUT!!!!(?)

Freitag:
Am nächsten Tag Boot in den Hafen von Burgtiefe geslippt, beim Hafenmeister noch vorher unseren Obolus bezahlt.
Jetzt freu, mal den großen Motor gestartet, um zu wissen, dass am nächsten Tag, wenn Acki als Kapitän kommt, alles läuft!(?????????????????)
War der Motor samt Boot doch erst in der Durchsicht. Wurde alles eingestellt, gereinigt und gewechselt, was nötig war (275,-TEURO#q ).
Zündschlüssel rumgedreht, so schnell springt kein PKW an, boahhhh! 
2 Sekunden später, geht Motor aus:r . UM NIEMEHR WIEDER INS LEBEN ZURÜCKZUKOMMEN.
Naja egal! Wir haben ja noch unseren kleinen 4PSer. Damit haben wir den ganzen Tag im Sund rumgeschippert.
Der Thüringer fing gegen Abend noch zwei schöne Dorschis auf 8 Meter vor der Hafeneinfahrt. Kleiner Trost!#t 
Abends noch Anruf von Acki, er kommt ein Tag später.

Samstag:
Naja, neuer Tag neues Glück. Wir früh in den Hafen mit Ziel Süd-Ost-Spitze. Hafenausfahrt, nanu (???????), Kleiner Motor nimmt kein Gas mehr an. Bis Halbgas läufts, dann gurgelt er ab. Was solls, 4km/h schaffen wir ja noch. Also weiter Richtung Leuchtturm. Da trafen wir Skorpion und fingen auch mal 7 schöne Dorsche. Kleiner Trost. 16:00 Uhr ging es zurück. Brauchten wir doch mehr als 2 Stunden für die paar Kilometer.
Acki kam, als wir gerade wieder im Häuschen einliefen. Dann ging es zum Grillen. Dies war das Beste mit EUCH! Abends noch einen zünftigen Skat gekloppt. KLASSE!

Sonntag:
Alle Mann zum Hafen. Acki hat mehr Ahnung als ich. Nach seiner ersten Analyse, ist was größeres, fragten wir bei den Ansässigen nach einem Leihboot!? NIX!#q 
Mein Boot geslippt und ab ins Häusle. Acki hatte noch Wattis für den Strand.
Diese rochen aber irgendwie komisch und hatten keine rechten Lebensgeister mehr. Haben wir sie halt beerdigt.
Acki hat als Erster die Sinnlosigkeit weiterer Unternehmungen erkannt. Abfahrt nach Hause, ist doch heute der Beginn der Raubfischsaison.
15:00 Uhr fuhr auch unser Thüringer. Naja, Frauchen und ich noch das Haus sauber gemacht und ein wenig ausgeruht, dann ging es 18:30 Uhr bei strahlenden Sonnenschein Richtung Heimat.

PS: Die Grilltruppe hatte bei unseren Geschichtchen Tränen in den Augen!|kopfkrat 
(Vielleicht waren es Tränen der Trauer oder des Lachens)


----------



## murgtäler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Addy,
 ich glaube mehr Pech,kann man nicht haben#c hatte mich auf
 einen tollen Bericht von dir eingestellt auch mir hat es die Tränen in
 die Augen getrieben.:c 
 Hoffe bis Langeland ist Motormäßig wieder alles in Ordnung 
 Gruß murgtäler


----------



## addy123 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Stokker
Schönes Boot, sogar mit Stuhl!:q  Und Dein Motor läuft!

@Drillingshase
Schöner Bericht und klasse Fotos!

@Nordlicht
Wusste gar nicht, das Dein Geist neben mir steht! 

@Ulrich Horst
Vielen Dank für die Gastfreundschaft!!!!!! Ein schönes Häusle in toller Lage hast Du!

@Alle 4 Bootsmannschaften
Warum habt Ihr uns nicht geweckt???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin,
ich freu mich das ihr euren Spaß hattet und bedenke mich für die schönen Bilder und den Bericht.
Ich finds aber auch traurig das ihr man gerade mit 4 Booten unterwegs ward. Das ist ja absolut traurig wenn ich mir so die Anmeldeliste ansehe. #d 
Aber @Andy, gräme dich nicht zu sehr damit muß man leben wenn man was organisiert, ging mir auch schon oft so. Deine Orga war bestimmt klasse daran wird es nicht gelegen haben. #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So, wir sind gestern zurück von Fehmarn. 
Und warum nur 4 Boote? Meins sieht man garnicht, und das von Uli auch nicht.#h 

Meine Bastelarbeiten am Seetörn im vorfeld haben alle gehalten. Hatte zwar schon wieder Wasser im Boot, aber das kam diesmal von oben  und nicht von unten  .

Auf der hinfahrt meinte doch son LKW er müsste 1.5 Std bevor wir Hamburg passieren, eben die Autobahn blockieren. Man wat ein Stau. Aber mit 2 Std Verspätung kame wir in Großenbrode an und haben unsern Seetörn bei unserer netten Unterkunft abgestellt. 

Dann eben noch auf Fehmarn die lage gecheckt und dann ab in die Heia.

Morgens um 5.00Uhr klingelte der Wecker und nach einem tollen Frühstück trafen Ute und ich an der Slippe an der Beelitz-Werft auf Fehmarn ein. Schnell das Seetörn fertig gemacht, geslippt und dann den Motor starten.

Und was macht man wenn man das erstemal auf die große See fährt?.............. Richtig man vergisst die Besch......e entlüftungsschraube zu öffnen. Dann lief der Merc aber blubbernt wie immer.

Dann schnell in den Sund die anderen Kleinboote finden und endlich meinen ersten Fisch mit meinem Boot fangen. Gesehen hatte ich auch einen bei unserem Andy. Aber bei uns tat sich nix. Immer wieder neue Stellen angefahren aber kein anbiss.

Dann sind Uli und wir nach Großenbrode gefahren und da hatte ich meinen Anbiss. Rute krumm, ein paar Fluchten und zack war die Rute wieder gerade. Weg war er. 

Also auch wieder nix. Zwischenzeitlich hatte Regen eingesetzt und es war doch bei 7 Grad ziemlich kalt. Das andere Boot fuhr in seinen Heimathafen Großenbrode und der Uli sagte noch, wenn ihr zurück fahrt, achte darauf das du nicht so nah an die Steilküste kommst.

Dann sind wir das erstemal mit 47 km/h über dir Ostsee zurück im Regen gefahren. Das GPS hatte einen Track aufgezeichnet, aber das war der weitere Weg, und ich kam auf ca 300m (wirklich nah#d ) an die Steilküste ran. 

Kurz vor uns kam ein Riesiges Polizeiboot durch die Fahrrinne gefahren. Richtig riesig und imposant das Ding. Ich erstmal vom Gas und mir dieses Teil angeschaut. Dann aufeinmal ein großes gerumpel, der Motor in Bewegung meine Frau rief auf einmal: Was ist das denn? 

DER MOTOR HATTE GRUNDKONTAKT. Riesige Felsen bis aus dem Wasser. Tiefe auf dem Echolot: 0.7m. Dann erstmal Motor hoch und geschaut. NIX Passiert. Also Gang rein und langsam zur Fahrrinne. Nochmal zurück geschaut und da lagen die großen Felsen. Mensch was ein Glück, das die Polizei da lang fuhr. Habe ich durch den Regen nicht gesehen. Nicht auszudenken was mit dem Motor/Boot passiert wäre, wenn man auf so ein Felsen knallt. 

Leider hatten wir keinen Fisch aber einen Schönen Aufenthalt in und um Fehmarn.

Abends hatten wir noch schön in Großenbrode Gegrillt, und dort haben wir gehört, das selbst die Einheimischen nur wenig Fisch hatten.

So das war es erstmal, bis denn.


----------



## addy123 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Murgtäler
Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich mache?|kopfkrat 
Diese Woche bring ich das Boot erstmal in die Werkstatt.
Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, es nach Langeland zu schleppen, oder sich vor Ort eins zu leihen, weiß ich noch nicht? 
920 km bei max. 80 km/h????


@All
Die Organisation von Nordlicht war Spitze und hat auch bestimmt viel Mühe gemacht! Da kann ich mich nur Meeresangler Schwerin anschließen.
Wir haben verschlafen. Schade!

Und wie bereits gesagt, die Gastfreundschaft von Ulrich Horst NICHT ZU VERGESSEN!!!


----------



## addy123 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von mir:


----------



## aal-matti (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

#h  Moin, Moin #h 

Als ich kurz vor dem aufwachen am Sund ankam|gaehn: , wusste ich zuerst nicht, wen ich als erster begrüssen sollte#h . Ich hatte mir vom Campingplatz bis zum Sund überlegt, wo ich wohl mein Boot anlegen könnte  ( es hatten sich ja schließlich viele angemeldet ). Dann kam die Ernüchterung. Es waren mit mir nur 4 Boote.|sagnix . Nordlicht hatte uns dann noch einpaar Tips gegeben, wo man gut angeln kann. Ich habe den ganzen Tag über  nur einen Dorsch gefangen#: . 

Nun Grüße ich nocheinmal die anderen 3 Bootsfahrer|wavey:.

aal-matti​


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin Leute,

nun untertreibt aber bitte nicht so. Mit gpsjunkie, Ulrich Horst und Meinereiner waren wir nach Adam Riese dann wohl insgesamt 7 Boote. Dennoch eine wahrhaft traurige Ausbeute, bei über 20 angemeldeten Booten .

|sagnix 

Ich bin mit meinen kleinen GFK-Boot leider erst um circa 07.00 beim Treffpunkt angekommen, was für meine Verhältnisse schon echt megafrüh war  . An der Beelitz-Werft war keiner und beim Campingplatz Miraramar war die Schranke noch zu. Also wo slippen? Zum Glück hatte ich ja die Handy-Nummer von Nordlicht. Andy hat mich dann nach Burgtiefe gelotst, wo ich nach 5 Telefonaten endlich dann auch die wirkliche gute Slippe gefunden habe. Nordlicht, nochmals danke für Deine Geduld mit mir.:l 

Mit meinem 30 PS bei Ententeich war ich dann auch ratzfatz im Sund. Kurz mit den anwesenden Boardies bekannt gemacht und dann gepilkt bis die Arme schmerzten. An der Brücke, beim Bagger, an der Ansteuerung und bei 12m alles versucht und immer wieder den Hebel umgelegt. Zumindest das Boot fahren hat super Spaß gemacht, mal das Boot richtig auszufahren. Das Angeln blieb leider ziemlich erfolglos. Mit insgesamt 3 Dorschen a 40 cm war ich ja schon fast Angel-König. Alle 3 haben bei 12 Meter gebissen, jedoch alle auf unterschiedlichen Pilk bzw. Twister. Der erste (siehe Foto) schwimmt wieder,
die anderen beiden habe ich trotz schlechten Gewissens mitgenommen, um überhaupt mal wieder Dorsch in der Pfanne zu haben #c . Glaubt mir, ich hatte mir ein erheblich höheres persönliches Mindestmaß gesetzt.

So, und auch ich habe noch eine "nette" Geschichte bezüglich Motorausfall beizutragen #q . Um circa 16.00 frischte der Wind etwas auf und ich musste von der Sund-Brücke zurück nach Burgtiefe gegen die Wellen fahren. Gleitfahrt war nicht mehr und in der Verdrängerfahrt machte dann auf einmal der Motor auch noch komische Sachen mit mir. Schwankende Drehzahlen und der Motor ging andauern aus. Über 2000 Umdrehungen ging gar nichts mehr. Der Motor ließ sich zum Glück immer wieder starten und so ging es langsam zurück Richtung Burgtiefe. Aus Angst, der Motor verreckt ganz, bin ich möglichst dicht am Ufer gefahren, bis der Flachwasseralarm losging und die Schraube schon Sand aufwirbelte. Meine Finne ist jetzt sandgestrahlt #q .
Also wieder ins tiefe Wasse und einen großen Bogen gefahren bis zur Hafeneinfahrt und dann war Ende. :c Vielen Dank nochmal an die Jungs der TARO 10, die mich netterweise bis zur Slipanlage geschleppt haben. 

Naja, das Motor wird schon wieder. Ich hoffe, es ist nur eine Kleinigkeit. Der Ärger war nachher auch schnell wieder vergessen nach dem ersten Bier und dem lecker Grillfleisch. Danke an Uli und an Nordlicht für die klasse Organisation. Echt nette Boardies kennengelernt. Ich kann nur jedem Boardie empfehlen, bei solchen Events mal mitzumachen.

Leider musste ich mich um 21:00 Uhr vom Treffen verabschieden. Ich hatte noch 1 1/2 Stunden Fahrt vor mir und meine Familie hatte mich berufsbedingt 6 Tage nicht gesehen. Ich bitte hierfür nachträglich um Verständnis.

So, genug geschrieben. Hier zum Abschluß 2 Fotos vom Ententeich und vom ersten gefangenen Sund-Dorsch.


----------



## schroe (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Und mit Mirco und mir, waren es dann 8 Boote. Ausser Schnappi, Schütti und Kumpel, sowie Stokker mit Kumpel, haben wir die anderen Boote allerdings nur aus der Ferne gesehen.
Leider erreichten wir den Strand erst gegen 7 Uhr und beschlossen den Tag zeitgleich mit Stokker, gegen 16 Uhr (@ Stokker: Glückwunsch zur wunderschönen Mefo). Anschließend war Heimreise angesagt. Schade, dem Grillabend konnten wir nicht mehr beiwohnen.

Unser Boot brachte 4 Dorschis, alle noch zu lütt für die Pfanne.

Insgesamt ein wirklich schöner Angeltag und es war eine Freude, die o.g. Männers mal kennengelernt zu haben.

Gerne wieder.


----------



## wuggi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

hallo,
wir (sohnemann 1, mein vater und ich) waren von ca. 12:00 uhr bis abends vor ort.

ein boot namens 'zwergi' konnte ich aber nicht entdecken.
und dorsche auch nicht....
das echolot konnte uebrigens auch keine finden - muss wohl ein neues kaufen.

dafuer hatten wir fuer ca. 5 minuten verhaeltnisse wie in hvide sande.
aber es ist ganz schoen doof, ein volles heringspaternoster (samt pilker) in ein volles kleinboot zu befoerdern.
die meisten viecher fielen ausserbords ab.
aber besser als nix.

es kurvten dort um die bruecke u.a. einige schlauchboote rum, deren besatzungen recht freundlich aussahen.
aber ob die zum treff gehoerten, konnte man so ja nicht sehen.
beim naechsten treff sind dann wohl doch rote zipfelmuetzen angesagt.
wir waren uebrigens die mit der kleinen kombijolle (mit gesetztem mast) und einem honda bf2 am heck.

wir sind dann noch zur ersten gruenen tonne richtung kieler bucht rausgetuckert.
dann wurde das wetter auch noch richtig schoen.

auf der rueckfahrt richtung burgtiefe haben wir eine menge watangler bis zur huefte im kalten wasser gesehen.
da muessen wohl meerforellen sein!
also haben wir uns daneben gelegt und es auch mit mefoblinker versucht.
dummerweise hat uns die stroemung genau in wurfweite an den watangler vorbeigetrieben.
die haben vielleicht bloed geguckt....
forellen haben wir keine gefangen - hat aber richtig spass gemacht.

um mitternacht waren wir dann wieder zuhause.

insgesamt war es ein toller ausflugstag.
nebenbei wurde der neue honda bf2 getestet und fuer ausreichend befunden.
der 7,5ps mercury-stinker kann jetzt zuhause bleiben.

aber fehmarn hat seinen reiz -wir kommen garantiert wieder!
beim naechsten mal sperre ich mit zwei ankerleinen eine mefo-bucht ab und versuche es mit tauwurm :q.


----------



## Skorpion (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Oh man, hab mir jetzt  alles mal durchgelesen, da kann man nur sagen: Pleiten, Pech und Pannen:q
Aber uns ging es nicht anders. Zum Glück sind wir am Ende mit schönen Fischen belohnt worden. Aber der Reihe nach:

Ich bin Freitag nach Grossenbrode gefahren. Nach einigen arbeiten am Haus, sollte ich das Boot startklar machen. Als erstes gingen die Positionslichter nicht.|uhoh: Ich hab  einige Wackelkontakte gefunden und die Sache war schnell erledigt. Dann gabs einige Probs mit dem Radio an Board. Weitere 30 minuten sind vergangen bis ich die Geschichte in Ordnung gebracht habe. Wir wollten das Boot unbedingt noch am Freitag Abend  slippen  und ne "check" Runde drehen. Als das Boot noch auf dem Trailer war  sagte Frank noch zu mir: Martin lass mal kurz den Motor starten, mal kucken ob alles in Ordnung ist.
Und dann kamm das Schrecken; nach dem wir den Schlüssel umgedreht haben passierte erstmal gaaarnix#d Die Anzeigen waren tot, der Motor sprang nicht an. Man was für eine Entäuschung, es war schon spät am Abend um am nächsten Tag sollte es doch zum Treffen raus gehen. 
Ich dachte mir: bloß nicht aufgeben#t Also ein Mutimessgerät geschnappt und erstmal nach dem Fehler gesucht:

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/5216/1skorpionsuchtdenfehler7hm.jpg

Endlich habe ich den Fehler gefunden. Eine 20A Sicherung  (die ganz schön versteckt war)  ist durchgebrannt. Zum Glück haben wir noch was passendes gefunden. Plötzlich ging wieder alles. Ich kann nur sagen uns ist ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen.:m  Dann noch schnell mit der Kiste ins Wasser und erstmal ne Runde durch den Hafen gedreht. 

Am nächsten Tag kamm dann die nächste schlechte Nachricht. Ein Kollege von Frank, kommt erst um ca. 9 Uhr zum Hafen. Dabei wollte ich doch pünktlich um 6 beim Treffpunkt sein.|evil:


----------



## Skorpion (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Irgendwann um 10 Uhr waren wir dann endlich am Wasser und fingen an zu angeln. Die ersten Versuche brachten kein Fisch, also erstmal ein wenig gesucht. Kurze Zeit später hatte ich endlich einen Fisch, oder besser gesagt gleich 2. Eine Dorsch-doublette kamm ins Boot:

http://img322.*ih.us/img322/4482/2skorpionsdoublette0yr.jpg

Es gab dann noch einige Fische, doch plötzlich war der Wind weg und damit die nötige Drifft.:c  Es war nix mehr zu machen, keine Drifft -  kein Fisch  
Also schnell ein Stellungswechsel Richtung Huk. Dort habe ich erstmal Andy123 angerufen. In diesem Moment sehe ich, dass auf einem ca. 200 meter entfernten Boot jemand zum Handy greift es war tatsächlich Andy, was für ein Zufall, das trifft man sich mitten auf der weiten grossen Ostsee:m
Wir kammen näher mit den Booten um ein wenig zu plaudern. In diesem Moment fing es wieder an zu beissen und die Ruten waren Krumm:

http://img344.*ih.us/img344/2884/3frank6kk.jpg

Schöne Fische kammen an Board:

http://img303.*ih.us/img303/6066/4dorscheanboard3si.jpg

Alles unter 50 dürfte wieder schwimmen, nur die besten sind in den Kisten gelandet:

http://img393.*ih.us/img393/9923/5nurgrossemitgenommen5du.jpg

http://img346.*ih.us/img346/3746/8vollekisten9vm.jpg


Unsere Gesichter strahlten und alle an Board waren Glücklich.:k 


Frank sagte dann zu mir: "Martin wenn du ein Fisch dran hast, dann sag gleich bescheid, ich mache für deine Kollegen aus dem Anglerboard ein Foto von dir":m 

Kurze Zeit später hatte ich dann "was schweres". 
Und so entstand dieses  Bild " Skorpion in Action" :

http://img332.*ih.us/img332/710/6skorpioninaktion5cp.jpg




Ich musste "pumpen" wie ein Weltmeister. War eine gute Übung für den kommenden Norge-Urlaub.:q 


Als der Fang im Boot war, wusste ich warum es diesmal so schwer ging. Es war wieder eine Doublette, nur diesmal mit einem "richtigen Kaliber":



http://img377.*ih.us/img377/2668/7skorpionsfang4hi.jpg

Mein Anglerherz war einfach nur Glücklich:l


Wir wären gerne noch länger geblieben, leider bekamm ich einen Anruf und musste schnell wieder nach Hamburg. Also ging es wieder richtung Hafen. 
Ich war aber bestens zufrieden und die vielen kleinen Pannen waren auch schon längst vergessen. Es war ein schöner Angeltag auf See.


Grüß

Martin


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin, Moin!
Hier mal noch Bilder von AAL- MATTI


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo von der insel

die positiven sachen sind ja bereits angesprochen worden z.b. die gastfreundschaft von Uli, gutes wetter und das doch wenigstens einige gekommen sind und wir beim grillen dann doch unseren spass hatten.

die negativen sachen die mir als „organisator“ so etwas aufgestossen sind waren folgende:

bis zum 29.05. morgens hätten wir nach abzügen div. absagen / ausreden noch 18 boote und ca. 28 leute sein müssen !
gewesen sind es am schluss also morgens um 6.00uhr vier boote (Uli, Aal-Matti, Stokker und ich).
dann kamen noch GpsJunkie, Schnappi, Schütti Wuggi und Mirco..also insgesamt neun boote von 18 oder anfänglich mal 25 stk !!!


@ Addy
ich habe es dir beim grillen bereits gesagt, ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen das man sich zum sund-treffen verabredet und dann nach st`huk fährt.
Du gurkst 2std nach st´huk anstatt  30min bis zum sund zu fahren
Wenn ich dann noch an deine zahlreichen pn`s denke wo du mich wegen div. sund fragen gelöchert hast....
Alles für die katz.

@ Skorpion
schade das du erst abgesagt hast und dann doch nach st`huk gefahren bist...um 10 uhr hättest du noch einige von uns getroffen.

@ Fairplay
schade das du es seit mitte märz nicht geschafft hast die versprochenen tüten mit etwas krimskrams
 für die teilnehmer zu packen...gesagt ist gesagt.
Da hilft auch kein „ können sie sich ja mal im laden abholen“

@ Thobi, Jan77, Torsk RD, detlevb, hugo, JosiHH und Carptigersihr habt es nicht mal zu einer absage oder guten ausrede gebracht....einfach nur SCHADE

@ Aal-Matti
danke für deine pn, melde dich wenn du wieder hier bist evtl. können wir ja mal ne tour machen.

@ Wuggi
schade das wir uns nicht getroffen haben.
ich war morgens westlich der brücke, dann bis mittags östlich der brücke und südlich der ansteuerung.
ab mittags habe ich vor dem camping miramar gelegen und dann so gegen 15 uhr abgebrochen.

@ all
schütti und stokker haben noch nicht begriffen das das treffen zuende ist...schütti angelt erfolglos vor presen und stokker sitzt ohne erfolg auf seinem trohn vor staberhuk und lässt sich von waldi zufächern.


----------



## HD4ever (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

schöne Bilder ! #6
war ja ordentlich was los - zumindest bei den Motorpannen ... #t
auf jeden Fall kam der Spaß wohl nicht zu kurz ! 
hoffe ich habe bald ein neues Boot am Start und dann den einen oder anderen auf dem Wasser zu treffen  .....
hoffe auch ich muß das nächste Event dann nicht wieder absagen |peinlich ....


----------



## Stingray (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo von der insel
> 
> die positiven sachen sind ja bereits angesprochen worden z.b. die gastfreundschaft von Uli, gutes wetter und das doch wenigstens einige gekommen sind und wir beim grillen dann doch unseren spass hatten.
> 
> ...


 
Man Man Man #d . Ganz trauriges Bild #d . Das die Leute nicht mal absagen #d . Wenigstens habt Ihr paar Leute noch ein wenig Spaß gehabt #6 . Sind ja tolle Bilder geworden #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe auch ich muß das nächste Event dann nicht wieder absagen |peinlich ....


 
Das wieder solltest Du so " *wieder *" schreiben |supergri |supergri |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Peterpaul (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Sehr schöne Bilder! ich hoffe es klappt nächstes auch bei mir  

Eines muss aber doch noch mal gesagt werden: Wenigstens absagen hätte man m.M. nach können. Gerade für die Organisatoren ist es doch nicht unerheblich ob 7 oder 27 Boote kommen. Find ich einfach nur Schade #d


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ach,wa soll`s .... selten hatte ich an "NixoderkaumwasfangTagen" soviel Spaß.

Und wer nich kam,iss selber Schuld.

*ÄTSCH !* 
(Für mich damit ab jetzt vergeben und vergessen)


Ich denk,dass das eine Aktion war,die nach einer Wiederholung schreit... immer kann uns der Dorsch nicht wegschwimmen.
Wie ich mitbekam wurde zum selben Zeitpunkt auf der Sagasbank richtig gut gefangen.... am Vortag war es dort jedoch mau und im Sund bissen die Viechers.
Und das selbst im 11-Meter-Loch vor Grobro an diesem Tag nix biss war für mich selbst eine dicke Überraschung.
So spielt nu mal das Leben.

Na ja,das Wochenende hatte dann noch ein bissel Arbeit ("Schnellmontagehalterung" für`n Planermast im Boot eingebaut) für mich und Sonntag am späten Abend durfte ich dann Sohnemann mitten deftigen Asthmaanfall erst nach Oldenburg ("tut uns leid,keine Kinderbetten") und dann nach Eutin verfrachten.
Womit ich dann am Montag den geplanten Rachefeldzug gegen die Dorsche ins Wasser fallen lassen mußte .

Mein Fazit :

Ich denk,es war ein nettes Erlebnis,welches sich sicherlich noch optimieren lässt..... für mich z.B. Mist,dass ich keine Wathose hatte, um aus dem Boot auszusteigen und den anneren beim Aufbau zu helfen.

Ich würd mich auf jeden Fall freuen,wenn wir sowatt am Ende des Jahres noch mal wiederholen würden.


Uli


----------



## Medi shoes (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Boardis,
ein schöner Versuch ein Treffen zu organisieren.
Wir waren leider nicht dabei, da die Zeit gegen uns gearbeitet hat. Wir mussten erst unsern Liegeplatz am Sa. Klar machen. Und die Tagesangler sind wir auch nicht. Da wir Euch aber kennen lernen wollten, sind wir gegen 11.30 zur Belitz-Werft gefahren. Um ca 12.00 sollte ja gemeinsames Essen am Strand stattfinden. Doch nichts zu sehen. Getroffen haben wir noch „gpsjunkie“, der gerade eingepackt hat. Trotzdem habe ich mich auf die Brücke gestellt ( ich bin nass geworden wie ein Hund) und ein paar Fotos von Euch ? gemacht. Wir sind so gegen 16.00 rausgefahren und haben 3 Dorsche überlisten können. Gegen 21.30 waren wir dann wieder in Burg-Starken. Hier noch für euch ein paar Eindrücke.
Die Kritik und die Endtäuschung ist sehr gut nachzuvollziehen aber so ist es beim Ersten Mal sehr oft. Bitte lasse Dich davon nicht unterkriegen und versuche es noch mal.
Gruß Hans-Peter


----------



## Medi shoes (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hier sind weitere.


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Uli
ende des jahres ist gut.

habe eben einen anruf von Stokker bekommen...november ist er wieder hier.
Drillingshase ? Schütti ? GpsJunkie ? Schnappi ? 
habt ihr mut und zeit wenn ja wann ??

nach dem angeln ist vor dem angeln  :m

@ Medi
sorry das ich gegen mittag nicht da war aber ich wusste das uli auf dem heimweg, gpsjunkie auch unterwegs und stokker, schnappi und ich an der ansteuerung waren.
da blieb nicht viel zum treffen...soryy


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Andy, ist ja noch einwenig hin bis November. Aber wenn alles normal läuft, kein Gesundheitliches oder Finanzielles aus dazwischen kommt : bin ich aufjedenfall wieder mit dabei:m :l .

Noch was zur Ankunftszeit unsererseits: Eins kannste mir glauben, im November bin ich besser vorbereitet und ich brauche morgens nicht solange, und ich mache schon am Abend vorher diese verdammte Entlüfterschraube auf.:m 

Ach ja: ich bin wieder ab dem 24.05.2006 bis zum 28.05 wieder oben in Klausdorf.

Habe ja auch noch ein bis fünf Rechnungen mit den Leo`s |rolleyes offen.

Dann werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mur Gedanken um meinen Sommerurlaub machen, und ich glaube ich werde dafür Uli#h  anmailen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich habe vom 23.10. bis 27.10. Urlaub und da kann ich im November nicht. Wenn es in dieser Zeit ist wo ich Urlaub habe, kein Problem. Bin sowieso auf der Insel. :g 

Ich bin dann dabei!!!!


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hallo Hallo,

ich gehöre ja zu denen, die frühzeitig abgesagt haben wegen Norwegenfahrt und fühle mich so nicht angesprochen. Gern wäre ich gekommen, wobei ich zugeben muss, 06.00 Uhr hätte mich sehr getroffen.

Eins habe ich nicht ganz verstanden, schon der Name Fehmarnsund sagt doch schon aus, dass es flach ist. Da fährt man doch nicht unter Land oder so schnell, dass nur noch der Propeller im Wasser ist|rolleyes. 

Addy, selbst vom Hafen aus auf die Ostsee ist es doch schon so flach, dass man dringend im Tonnenstrich bleiben sollte, oder? Shit mit deinem Motor! Und noch was **grien**, mein Boot darf ich auch nur mit 80 km/h ziehen (unter 501 kg dürfte ich ungebremst bis 100 km/h ziehen). Es, also der Trailer, hat aber ein zGG von 550 kg. Ich fahre immer so 95 bis 100 auf dem Tacho, dann bin ich noch im zahlungsmöglichen Bereich (wie du ja auch **grins**). Dein Trailer wird wohl gebremst sein ? Seit Herbst vergangenen Jahres hat sich in dieser Hinsicht etwas verändert: Ehemals galt zul. Leergew. des ziehendes Fahrzeug x 0,8 gleich höchst zulässiges Gesamtgewicht des Anhängers. Dann noch Eintragung bzw. Zulassung des gesamtes Gespannes! Jetzt gilt nur noch eine Zulassug für den Anhänger allein und darf dann eben nur von einem Fahrzeug mit entsprechendem Gewicht gezogen werden. Die Lastverteilung ist jetzt 1 : 1. Also Leergewicht deines Pkw gleich zul. Gesamtgewicht deines Trailers. Allerdings gelten die "alten" Einschränkungen: Pkw ABS, Anhänger Antischlingerkupplung, Reifen nicht älter als 6 Jahre, Stoßdämpfer, Reifenzulassung: Geschwindigkeitsindex bis 120 km/h. 
Wir haben in Norge lange Gesichter gemacht: Wir waren an der Seeseite der Insel Karmöy bei Haugesund. Viel Wind und damit Probleme bei manchem der Lieben :v. Dafür aber KEIn Fisch, jedenfalls nicht der Rede wert#q.
Wir hatten noch nicht einmal jeden Tag Fisch zu essen:c.
Aber alle Anglergruppen dort, nicht nur wir! Im Haugesund wurde dagegen reichlich gefangen. Na ja, war trotzdem schön. Vielleicht setzte ich hier noch mal den Bericht ein, den ich schon bei den Naffen geschrieben habe.
Für Langeland jedenfall daumendrück!
Als ihr übrigens aus Burg rausgefahren seid, lag rechts ein Campingplatz. Das ist der "Wulfener Hals". So heißt ja auch diese Landspitze dort. Da machen Frauchen und ich dieses Jahr im Juni 3 Wochen Urlaub. Klar, dass mein Bötchen auch mit muss. Schütti **winke winke** und ich wollen uns ja mal zum gemeinsamen Angeln treffen.

Grüße euch allen

Dieter


----------



## addy123 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Nordlicht
Schade, dass Du mich hier so angehst#d .
Obwohl ich Dir meinen Respekt vor Deinen organisatorischen Fähigkeiten gezollt habe.
Die Umstände habe ich wohl ausreichend geschildert. Leider hatte ich mit meinem Boot mehr als genug zu tun. Ein Aufbau am Strand war bei mir nicht gegeben (GFK). Klar hätten wir da sein können!? Leider hatte ich nur die Telefonnr. von Stokker und Skorpion. Aber ich bin Dir schon genug auf den Nerv gegangen!!! Da belästigt man nicht noch gerne andere Leute!!!!!!!!#q 
Im Juli bin ich wieder auf Fehmarn. Da werde ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln. Möchte niemanden mehr belästigen!#c 
Ich werde meine Erkenntnisse und ERFAHRUNGEN selber auf Fehmarn sammeln:m . Wenns auch länger dauert!!!!(?)

@Skorpion
Danke für die nette Bekanntschaft!
Auch wenn mein(e) Motor(en) defekt sind, ich würde Dir gerne wieder einen Platz auf meinem Boot anbieten!!! Trotz langer Heimfahrtzeit#6


----------



## addy123 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Dieter1944
Ja, das Kapitel habe ich gelernt, mit den Jungs in Grün, bzw. in Blau bei Bremen!!!  Werde jetzt natürlich alles tun, damit es zu so einer Begegnung nicht mehr kommt!!! Unwissenheit schützt vor Straffe nicht!!!!!!
Das mit der Hafenausfahrt in Burgtiefe ist jetzt auch klar. Wie gesagt, Erfahrungen sammeln.
Dieser kurze Urlaub auf Fehmarn hat mir viel gebracht, und ich habe mich in die Insel verliebt!:m |supergri


----------



## Schütti (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uli
> ende des jahres ist gut.
> 
> habe eben einen anruf von Stokker bekommen...november ist er wieder hier.
> ...


 

UUUUuuuuaaaa.....und streeeeck |gaehn: 

Moin Andy, 
bin gerade aufgestanden :q . Mannomann so wenig schlaf hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr bekommen  .

So und nun möchte ich als Teilnehmer an diesem Treffen mal etwas sagen:
Besten Dank Andy (Nordlicht) für die super Betreuung vor Ort. Und das nicht nur während des Sund-Treffens sondern auch die Tage zuvor und danach #6 .

Bis auf die Tatsache das sehr viele (kurzfristig) noch abgesagt haben oder durch unvorhersehbare Dinge absagen mussten ist natürlich traurig.
Auch das für Fehmarnverhältnisse sehr schlecht gefangen wurde kann keiner verneinen. @ Sunny: Der Sund des Grauens hatte wieder zugeschlagen |uhoh: .
Aber dafür kann ja schliesslich keiner was.

Ansonsten waren es mal wieder super Tage mit vielen Boardiebekanntschaften, es war ein schöner Tag und Abend mit euch.

So Andy, wir sehen uns Anfang Juni und wieso überhaupt erfolglos vor Presen:






O.K. es waren die einzigen an diesem Tag aber wir hatten Spass.




Hier Hase in Aspik und Nordi die uns zeigen wollten wie das im Sund so geht.




Und hier noch einmal unser Stokker und Waldi mit dem Fang des Tages #t 




Und zum ersten Mal tringt Nordi vernünftiges Bier (Schwelmer Bernstein)
Das hat geschmeckt, was Andy!!!! :q 

So und im November werde ich auch dabei sein, aber dann muss mich einer mit seinem Boot mitnehmen (beheizte Kabine.... und so  ), da das für mein Wurst nicht die richtige Jahreszeit ist, oder ich komme im September mal wieder. 

Auf jeden Fall muss ich noch zwei mal dieses Jahr hoch und dann hoffe ich, dass ich wieder einige von Euch Rabauken sehe.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Schütti (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ Dieter

Ich bin vom 03.06.06 - 17.06.06 oben, wir hören uns dann.

Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Chancen stehen gut das ich bis dahin was neues habe ....  |bla: :k
dann muß ich auch los - Dorschfiletreserven sind alle ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nordlicht
> Schade, dass Du mich hier so angehst#d .
> Obwohl ich Dir meinen Respekt vor Deinen organisatorischen Fähigkeiten gezollt habe.
> Die Umstände habe ich wohl ausreichend geschildert. Leider hatte ich mit meinem Boot mehr als genug zu tun. Ein Aufbau am Strand war bei mir nicht gegeben (GFK). Klar hätten wir da sein können!? Leider hatte ich nur die Telefonnr. von Stokker und Skorpion. Aber ich bin Dir schon genug auf den Nerv gegangen!!! Da belästigt man nicht noch gerne andere Leute!!!!!!!!#q
> ...


 
Möönsch addy 123!!! Nun beruhige dich mal wieder, hast ja mit deinen Würsten alles wieder gut gemacht!!#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fairplay
> schade das du es seit mitte märz nicht geschafft hast die versprochenen tüten mit etwas krimskrams
> für die teilnehmer zu packen...gesagt ist gesagt.
> Da hilft auch kein „ können sie sich ja mal im laden abholen“
> ...



Das was Du da geschrieben hast , hat mich nachdenklich gemacht , weil sowas nicht zu Torsten passt . Aus diesem Grunde hab ich heute mit ihm telefoniert und hab mal nachgefragt . Da scheint mir auch von Deiner Seite nicht alles koscher gelaufen zu sein , so wie es mir Torsten gesagt hat. Ein bessere Weg wäre es gewesen ihn direkt beim Grillen oder im Laden drauf anzusprechen anstatt hier schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen . Gibt da so einen schönen Spruch : Dreck kommt immer wieder zurück .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Das was Du da geschrieben hast , hat mich nachdenklich gemacht , weil sowas nicht zu Torsten passt . Aus diesem Grunde hab ich heute mit ihm telefoniert und hab mal nachgefragt . Da scheint mir auch von Deiner Seite nicht alles koscher gelaufen zu sein , so wie es mir Torsten gesagt hat. Ein bessere Weg wäre es gewesen ihn direkt beim Grillen oder im Laden drauf anzusprechen anstatt hier schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen . Gibt da so einen schönen Spruch : Dreck kommt immer wieder zurück .
> ...


 
Wußte ich doch, dass das nicht alles war. Da geht doch noch was mit den Sprüche klopfen.  

@Horni: Ich kenne auch einen guten, "Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen".

Du solltest vieleicht Nordlicht auch mal anrufen und fragen was da gelaufen ist, erst dann kannst du dir darüber eine Meinung bilden und nicht gleich öffentlich hier lospoltern!!;+ 

Es gibt zu viele Geschichtenerzähler, Alleskönner, Allesmacher und Alleserlebthaber und leider trifft das in diesem Fall zu!#r


----------



## wuggi (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wuggi
> schade das wir uns nicht getroffen haben.


 
wird schon irgendwann klappen!

im vergleich zur elbe ist die ostsee um fehmarn rum ja richtig kindergeeignet!
kaum stroemung und keine ueberlagerten wellen von containerschiffen und kats.

ich werde mit meinen beiden kleinmatrosen (8 und 3) deshalb oefters bei schoenwetter anreisen.
der grosse kann dann bei richtig schoenwetter auch gleich auf seinem opti ueben.

wenn wir nur zum angeln kommen, schicke ich vorher eine pn.
vielleicht klappt es dann mit dem kennenlernen #h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Wußte ich doch, dass das nicht alles war. Da geht doch noch was mit den Sprüche klopfen.
> 
> @Horni: Ich kenne auch einen guten, "Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen".
> 
> ...


 
|good: 

@Nordlicht: November ist ja noch ein bischen hin, bin aber gerne mit meiner "Schnappi" wieder dabei. Als "amtierender Nikolaus-Pokal Träger" muß ich im Dezember ja wohl auch wieder auf Fehmarn antreten. Werde mich aber spätestens im August per PN melden. Ich habe dann 3 Wochen Urlaub. Vielleicht klappt es dann ja nochmals mit einem gemeinsamen Angeltag.

@all: Mein Motor läuft wieder |laola: ! War wie vermutet nur eine Kleinigkeit. Kleine Ursache - große Wirkung! Eine Kupplungs-Verbindung im Benzinschlauch hatte sich ein wenig gelöst und dort zuviel Luft und zuwenig Benzin gezogen.
Hätte man (ich) ja auch auch mal gleich draufkommen können |peinlich #d


----------



## vazzquezz (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ich melde mich für´s nächste "Titanen"-Treffen schon mal unverbindlich an ...

Schalte-diesmal-den-TAB-rechtzeitig-aus-quezz-:q

P.S: Vielleicht nicht zuuuu herbstlich, da dann die Windwahrscheinlichkeit STARK nach oben zeigt ...


----------



## Nordlicht (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@ addy
sollte nur etwas kritik sein und nicht so böse rüberkommen.
wie hase in aspik schon gepostet hat hast du es doch (fast) alles mit der wurst rausgerissen :m 

@ Hornhecht
ich habe zwar keine ahnung was du deine nase in sachen steckst die dich nichts angehen aber es ist keine schmutzige wäsche die ich hier wasche.
ich habe nur punkte angesprochen die mir nicht gefallen haben.
er wollte zum grillen kommen und 20 tüten mit etwas krimskrams mitbringen. hat er nicht gemacht, also negativ weil...ein mann ein wort.
sollte was mit mir nicht koscher gelaufen sein hätte er es mir ja auch im laden oder beim grillen sagen können denn ich war ja noch am freitag nachmittag mit drhase im laden.
seine begründung für die nicht mitgebrachten sachen war ja das der laden am samstag zu voll war um die sachen zu packen.
das treffen und die 20 leute zum grillen standen aber schon div zeit vorher fest !
wenn du noch was von mir willst ruf mich an oder poste mir ne pn !!!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

so, das ist der strich den ich unter die geschehenen sachen ziehe damit es hier nicht evtl. noch ausartet |uhoh:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So,nu mal "shake hands" und tief durchatmen.

Ansonsten zwing ich euch noch zu `nem

"keinSundaberwoandersdortangelnVatertagstreff"

.... ????

Ich persönlich bin die Woche oben und werd von Grobro
aus den Fiskes nachstellen.

Uli


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

@Micha.... Ich hab auch noch einen.... Reden ist silber schweigen ist gold! 
Und noch einen, um Streiterein zu vermeiden: Es gibt PN! :q:m


----------



## Schütti (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi Uli,

alles Gute aus dem sonnigen Ruhrgebiet (weg mit dem Feinstaub.... |gr: :q)

Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, melde ich mich mal Anfang Juni bei dir.
Deine Handynummer habe ich ja.

So bis dann du "Inhamburgwohneraberimmerauffehmarnanglerundzumgrilleneinladweltmeister"
Der ist gut, oder |rolleyes :g 

Schütti


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Ha, da hab ich doch glatt was vergessen :

Ich brauch unbedingt noch `nen paar nette Bildchen vom Treff für meine HP....bittebittebitte,wer hat da was für mich ?

Einfach als EMail-Anhang, hab ja DSL ....

ulrichhorst@alice-dsl.de


Uli


----------



## Stokker (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

So Jungs, der letzte ist auch wieder daheim gelandet.
Es war alles in allem wieder mal ein tolles Erlebnis auf Fehmarn zu sein.
Diese Insel ist immer  für Überaschungen gut, genau das liebe ich an ihr.


Das Sundangeln war von der Teilnehmerzahl schon enttäuschend . Es waren so viele angemeldet und es kamen dann echt wenig.
Aber okay, es gibt immer einige Ausfälle in letzter Sekunde. Das ist halt so.

Es war zwar schade das wir nicht mehr Boote und Boardies da waren , aber im Endefekt war`s egal ,weil wir uns sowieso alle verliefen.

Waldi und ich haben uns nach ein paar guten Tipps von Andy erst mal um die alte Fahrrinne gekümmert in der aber nichts lief.
Dann schleppten wir unsere Köder hinter die Brücke wo ich mitten unter 5 Booten eine 50er Mefo fing ( Die Blicke der dort schon angelnden könnt ihr euch denken ).
Später sind wir mit Andy und Drillingshase zur Ansteuerungstonne gefolgt.
Das war eine tolle Überfahrt durch den ganzen Sund. Hat echt Spass gemacht.
Leider fingen wir dort auch nichts .

Nach einer ganzen Weile ( und einer Menge Regen ) sind wir allein zurückgefahren und haben noch einen Platten und einen 50er Dorsch erwischt. Das war`s dann für diesen Tag.

Das Grillen abends war okay, wenn ich mich auch mit der bescheuertsten Grillkohle meines Lebens rumschlagen musste.Aber ich habe sie besiegt und so mussten wir die Würstchen nicht warmrubbeln.

Ich fand es nur schade das einige Boardies draussen hockten und wir anderen drinnen im Zelt.
Wenn alle drinnen gewesen wären, hatten wir netter quatschen  können. So verlief sich leider auch das.
Andy war  ziemlich angefressen das so wenige tatsächlich kamen. Er hatte schon irgendwo recht,nach all der Vorbereitung und Organisation von ihm, aber so schlimm war es nun auch wieder nicht.( Jedenfalls für mich)

Ausserdem hat er ein breites Kreuz, der Andy. Der hält zum Glück was aus ,der alte Lachs von Fehmarn.:m

Jedenfalls haben Waldi und ich noch ein paar Eiskalte Angeltage mit unserem neuen Boot erlebt. Die letzten 2 Tage war es dann endlich warm, und wir fingen dann noch einmal insgesamt 18 schöne Dorsche zwischen 55 und 65 cm.
So das jeder von uns zufrieden ,mit eine paar Tüten Dorschfilet nach dem fernen Bayern fahren konnte.

Und eines steht fest. Fehmarn, wie kommen wieder....#6

Ich sag`s euch ,Jungs.
Diese Insel und ihre tolle Umgebung ist mehrere Sünden wert#h|rolleyes|wavey:


----------



## Schütti (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hi Chris,

schön das ihr wieder gut zu Hause angekommen seit. Da habt ihr ja die letzten zwei Tage doch noch ein wenig Glück gehabt  .

Wo seit ihr denn noch rumgedaddelt und habt 18 Leo´s überlistet |kopfkrat ....

Ich denke, dass wir uns dieses Jahr noch mal oben sehen werden, oder????

Bis denn

Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

schöne Bilder Chris !!!! :m
hab inzwischen nen Boot gefunden und hoffe auch bald mal wieder da vor Ort zu sein !!!   |bla: #h
dann sag ich das nächste event nicht wieder ab ......


----------



## Stokker (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo von der insel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Na, da hast du es ja allen ordentlich besorgt.

Wir hatten aber vor, eine Woche zu bleiben.
Deshalb |splat2: 
Und das gilt als


KRIEGSERKLÄRUNG




soll heissen:
Das nächste mal KRIEGS `d du`s mit Bayerischem Bier zu tun und nicht mit irgend einer Plörre die du wieder nicht verträgst....|supergri


----------



## Stokker (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> 
> schön das ihr wieder gut zu Hause angekommen seit. Da habt ihr ja die letzten zwei Tage doch noch ein wenig Glück gehabt  .
> 
> ...


 

Hi Marco

Wir lagen vor Weissenha..aus
und hatten kaum Fisch ahaan Bord
plötzlich änderte sich das Wetter
Und wir schworen den Dorschen den Mord.
Ein paar Leos kamen rüber
doch der Grossteil der blieb lieber drin.
So fuhren wir denn gen Bayern, 
dazubleiben ergab keinen Sinn.



Jetzt weisst du wo wir rumpaddelten ( bzw) Waldi, ich sass schliesslich auf dem Trohn )


----------



## Schütti (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*

Hey Stokker,

schön brav bleiben, von wegen Plörre. Ich hab´ dein versprochenes Bier noch nicht einmal gesehen |evil:  . 

Aber das kannst du ja im Herbst wieder gut machen :m .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kleinboottreffen im Fehmarn - Sund*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Stokker,
> 
> schön brav bleiben, von wegen Plörre. Ich hab´ dein versprochenes Bier noch nicht einmal gesehen |evil:  .
> 
> ...


 
Uiiiih. mit Anlauf in den Fettnapf.
Stimmt, die Pl....äh ..das wohlschmeckende Bier war von dir.#6 

Nein , im Ernst ,das Bier war gut. 
Eigentlich gibt es in Deutschland kein schlecht schmeckendes Bier .

Es gibt nur unterschiedliche Geschmacksrichtungen.
Den Kasten Paulaner hatte ich tatsächlich in Süssau, nur war er weit weg von Grobro.
Aber Waldi hatte sich dann ausgiebig mit ihm befasst...
Im Herbst sehen wir uns wieder, und dann sehen wir mal zu ,dass wir alle auf dem gleichen Fleck wohnen und mal einen guten Schluck nehmen können.
Mein Wort drauf.......#g


----------

